# NuKe's Rainbow Wedding Journal! ... WE DID IT!! <3



## NuKe

Ive been on BNB for ages now but I think I'll introduce myself to the bride section :haha: A wee bit about me:

I'm Lindsay, I live in Northern Ireland and I'm 25. My oh is Barry, he's 30 and we have been together for 3 years. He didn't propose, we aren't even referring to ourselves as engaged or "fiance/finacee", we just decided to get married! We are having 50 guests and I've decided on a rainbow theme!

Ok so I'm finally starting to get sorted out. Here's my list!

Venue - Knockagh Lodge (for both ceremony and reception) *booked*
Registrar - *booked and paid for*
Chair Covers and sashes - *booked and paid for*
my dress - *being made* it's 50s rockabilly style, to my knees, is leopard print and has a massive neon blue petticoat!
shoes - *bought* Iron Fist Zebracorns
Poppy's dress- *bought*
Poppy's converse - *bought*
oh's best man - done
my best man - done
my dad- done 
cake - my aunt is making it for us... CHOCOLATEEEEEEE!
cake topper - done
my bouquet - done
centrepieces- done
invitations - DONE
placecards - done
speech- done!
hair/makeup- booked
balloons - sorted

P.S. PLEASE DON'T MENTION ANYTHING TO DO WITH OUTFITS ETC ON FB!! most of it's going to be a suprise! (my oh thinks im wearing a white dress) :haha: oh and if u fancy adding me its https://www.facebook.com/lindsay.crozier


----------



## honeybee2

ill be looking forward to reading more! xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I love hearing about and looking at all of your crazy wedding stuff on FB! :D
Sounds so fun, I wanna come!


----------



## NuKe

:blush: its different anyway! i didnt set out to do things all non-traditional, i just did things the way i like!

nuttymummy, have a look on ebay, they have loads of different kinds of rubber ducks! like elvis ducks, butterfly ducks... BUILDER ducks... everything!


----------



## NuKe

the hairstyle i want!

what do u think? bear in mind my hair is bright BRIGHT red. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







the hair.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NuKe

ok im going to let u ladies see my petticoat!!! oooooh u lucky things! dont mention on fb please! everyone thinks im wearing white! :haha: this will go under a leopard print dress :D
 



Attached Files:







27012011653.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 60


----------



## NuKe

my shoesssssss
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## honeybee2

o love it!


----------



## ineedaseed

loving your petticoat and the ducks are a fab idea! i think the hair dooo would be fab too!
looking forward to following your journal hun and finally seeing your piccies!


----------



## honeybee2

the hair is incredible...might have to steal that picture!!! *sorry* :blush:


----------



## NuKe

no worries!! and ive found a hair salon *quite* near me called vintage rocks, who specialise in vintage 'dos!!! IM SO FRIGGEN EXCITED. check it out:

www.vintagerockshairparlour.com


----------



## honeybee2

omg!!!!!!!!!!! you lucky thing I wish I had that!!!


----------



## NuKe

:D im so excited!


----------



## ineedaseed

love the hair parlour, amazing!


----------



## NuKe

i know im super excited!!!


----------



## NuKe

i have ordered it and it's arrived, its GORGEOUS! looks better here than in any pic i cud take tho:
 



Attached Files:







poppy dress.JPG
File size: 24 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have them shoes hun!! You are going to look amazing :D


----------



## Kayley

WOW loving the shoes and Poppys dress is amazing! :D


----------



## honeybee2

poppy's dress is so sweet!!!


----------



## NuKe

going for my hair trial today!! soooooooo excited!!! I will make sure I take lots of pics, will def need ur ladies' opinions!!


----------



## Kayley

ooooh how exciting! :D Can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## honeybee2

cant WAIT to see the pics!


----------



## NuKe

they are being emailed to my address as we speak!! the bluetooth on my laptop is f*cked so i need to email them to myself lol. im sooooo excited, its GORGEOUS. didnt photograph too well tho and i look sooo haggard. and its only a rough 'do, on the day itll be smoother and neater etc. HURRY UP AND UPLOAD!!! :grr:


----------



## NuKe

ok so heres the pics! i actually got my coffee in a china teacup and saucer! love it!!! :cloud9: so its pretty rough, but u can see what im going for! she put black extensions in too! :happydance: my hair wasnt QUITE long enough, but the curls will come down the side of my neck at one side too. :happydance:

ETA: check out the mummy-eyebags! u cud carry yer shoppin in those!
 



Attached Files:







18022011870.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 73









18022011871.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 61









18022011872.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 81









18022011873.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 93









18022011874.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 84


----------



## NuKe

some more... scuse my stupid face :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







18022011875.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 27









18022011876.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow thats so unique, just what a wedding should be, I love it and it really suits you hun xx


----------



## NuKe

yayyyyyyyy! :happydance:


----------



## Heulyn

Oh my lord Nuke, that sounds like a totally AWESOME wedding!
And your hair is lush! x


----------



## ineedaseed

love poppys dress, its gorgeous Nuke! and your hair doooo is fab :yipee:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lovely !!!!!!!!! x


----------



## amie-leigh

i found your journal you have your self a new stalker :haha: 
im in love with poppy's dress :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

it was super cheap!!!! i love hong kong lol.


----------



## lauzie84

Hiya hun...hope you don't mind me stalking you!! Looks as though you're very organised with the wedding! If you don't mind me asking how much was the knockagh lodge to book? It's just me and OH are thinking of planning our wedding soon and that was the place we were thinking of as it's just up the road and has the hotel so OH's family could stay.

BTW love poppy's dress :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

thanks lauz!! it was the cheapest we could find! it breaks down like this:

700 quid, includes:
reception/meal for 50 people
centrepieces
cake stand/knife (they have a few stands to choose from)
napkins (loads of colours, they match to your colour scheme)
bridal suite for the night

then we are also having our ceremony there too, which is an extra 100. theres loads of extras you can have, like we are paying for everyone to have a cup of tea, jugs of orange on the tables etc. its in the hazelwood suite. they also do another room if u want up to 250 ppl. the rooms for guests are only 60 if you are a wedding guest, as my oh's family are coming from ballymena and will be staying. :) click here to check it out!


----------



## honeybee2

o nuke, your hair looks gorgeous, just as I imagined! xx


----------



## NuKe

think for my converse and poppy's too, im gonna cover the white toe with rhinestones...
 



Attached Files:







bigpinkplainlaceconverse.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NuKe

I'm expecting a call on monday from a guy called simon from balloon innovations! spoke to him yesterday about getting a balloon rainbow, like the picture here but on a smaller scale, maybe 10 feet wide? want it behind us when we say our vows! EXCITED! dunno how much it will be, if its loads ill just make it myself!
 



Attached Files:







rainbow_single_balloon_arch.136141714_large.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kayley

Wow your hair looks AMAZING! Love the balloon rainbow too :D x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i was with u up until the balloons! haha only because i can't even be in the same room as one !  (terribly afraid lol) .. does all look good tho :)! .... i am stalking u in here ! cos u weren't giving anuff away on ure f.b and i'm stupidly nosey ! :) x


----------



## NuKe

stalk away rhi! I needed somewer to purge and gush, and i dont want anyone who is coming to know nething, even tho ive shown everyone my shoes :dohh: so hopefully telling u ladies will help settle me. Lol. 

Balloons? Really??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

yeah.. really! lol ughh they are horrible! lol the touch the smell, the thought of them makes my skin crawl! ahahha if someone brings one into my house or near me i start acting like i'm being chased by a bee or something ! bit pathetic i suppose :blush:


i spend most social events like weddings or family gatherings sat in the corner staring at the balloons ! just waiting for one to pop.. the worst is when they let them go loose and little kids stand on them ! or squeeze them ! spend the whole time flinching when someone walks near one! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

is it just the rubbery ones? i had a friend once who would heave if someone rubbed a balloon and it did that squeaky noise! i remember we wer on the bus once and she had to ask a small child to stop doing it lmao! she didnt mind foil ones tho!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

NuKe said:


> is it just the rubbery ones? i had a friend once who would heave if someone rubbed a balloon and it did that squeaky noise! i remember we wer on the bus once and she had to ask a small child to stop doing it lmao! she didnt mind foil ones tho!

yeah the foil ones are fine :) :dohh: x


----------



## Kimmer

New stalker! 


I'm loving everything you've said here! I'm a sucker for rockabilly! I wish my wedding could've been like this :blush:

Your dress sounds AMAZING!


----------



## princessellie

ahhh i hate balloons tooooo, ive just been told off for getting rid of leylas two balloons ive been putting up with for the past few days :dohh:


----------



## lauzie84

Thanks for the link Nuke - def something to consider. 

LOVE the rainbow balloon idea!! xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

love the balloon rainbow Nuke!


----------



## NuKe

makeup ideas... i want eyelashes like in the first one (big drag-queen style!) and MAYBE rainbow eyeshadow like the other pics?? havent quite decided between that and a normal "smokey eye" tho.
 



Attached Files:







eye-makeup-tips.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









eye.jpg
File size: 120.1 KB
Views: 4









rainbow-colours_8-classic-make-up-mistakes-to-avoid.jpg
File size: 100.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kayley

ooooh they look fab! :D Will you have a make up artist?


----------



## Heulyn

Oh. Emm. Gee. 
You have to have rainbow eyes!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; Lush!!!


----------



## NuKe

Kayley said:


> ooooh they look fab! :D Will you have a make up artist?

yep ive booked her already! she is meeting us at the hair salon in the morning so she can do my face while my rollers are in!


----------



## Kayley

Oooi how exciting :-D x


----------



## lauzie84

I absolutely love the lashes! And rainbow eyes are fantastic! xx


----------



## NuKe

u dont think itll be a bit much? (i know, i know, coming from someone wearing multicoloured shoes, and a leopard print dress lol!) :dohh:


----------



## lauzie84

I don't think it will be. What colour are your eyes x


----------



## NuKe

greyish blue, so boring.


----------



## lauzie84

I think it'll look well then! However I would maybe go for the colours on the first pic with the false lashes xx


----------



## krockwell

So I've just looked and ooed and awwed at all your ideas and pics etc. 

:happydance: Firstly, :dohh: on me for not being a good stalker friend!!
AND Congrats on the wedding! :) :cloud9:

I love your ideas, and I think it suits you to a T. :thumbup:

I love the hair, love the petticoat!! AND Can't wait to see the dress!!! :happydance:

Poppy's dress is absolutely gorgeous!! :cloud9: Your shoes, to DIEEEEEEE for!!

I personally love the eyelashes (I had fakes put in as well, and loved the way they made my eyes looked!) And I personally think, if you did just a regular smokey eye, it wouldn't go with your theme. I love the rainbow eyeshadow!!! :thumbup:

:hugs: I'll be stalking from now on! :) 

:flower:


----------



## NuKe

awwwww thanks krocky. means a lot. <3 :hugs:


----------



## ineedaseed

loving the rainbow eyes!


----------



## NuKe

me too needa!


----------



## babyerin

OH.MY.GOD

Jealous ain't the word! You've got some serious style! I especially love your hair, I love anything alternative, wish i was brave enough to be like that myself.

You have a new stalker :smug:


----------



## NuKe

yayyyyyyyyyyyy! my mini top hat FINALLY arrived!!! (all the way from hong kong!) so ill be sorting that out today!! EXCITED! pics to follow!


----------



## honeybee2

i wana see!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

pics?!


----------



## NuKe

here we go... this is what I've got done so far.
 



Attached Files:







01032011998.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 26









01032011999.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 22









010320111000.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 26









010320111011.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## honeybee2

ahhhhhh thats so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You are so creative :D Loving your wedding ideas,so excited for you xx


----------



## krockwell

I can't remember what you're using the hat for? 

It's super cute though!! :) :flower:


----------



## NuKe

for meeeeeeee!


----------



## princessellie

oooh love it! are you having a birdcage veil or just having that on a clip? x


----------



## NuKe

i havent decided yet! i dont think ill want a full birdcage veil, i might just have a wee piece of netting over my forehead? dunno! :shrug:


----------



## ineedaseed

aww cute hat! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Everything is so gorgeous Linds!!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks eve!!


----------



## NuKe

ok... i may have changed my mind about my ring... opinions on this?? fyi- it is VERY me. but is it a bit too much??

https://www.weddingrings-direct.com/show_product/TNM-6816/76/1//939/


----------



## lauzie84

NuKe said:


> ok... i may have changed my mind about my ring... opinions on this?? fyi- it is VERY me. but is it a bit too much??
> 
> https://www.weddingrings-direct.com/show_product/TNM-6816/76/1//939/

I think it's lovely - very different - but gorgeous. What type of ring is barry going for? x


----------



## ineedaseed

love it Nuke! its different which is nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Kayley

Wow Nuke the ring is lovely! :D So different


----------



## NuKe

he's going for titanium, matt finish, 4mm. he needs something super durable as he's a coachbuilder!


----------



## krockwell

I think that ring is perfect. It is definately you, and is perfect!! I say go for it, doesn't look like it's too much to me!! :) 

:flower:


----------



## NuKe

my only worry is that it's SO different, people will assume it's just a ring and not a weddding ring, and surely that's the whole point?


----------



## lauzie84

NuKe said:


> my only worry is that it's SO different, people will assume it's just a ring and not a weddding ring, and surely that's the whole point?

As long as you both know it's a wedding ring, that's the main thing:thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

honestly i don't like it .. but then again its not my ring :) if you like it ! then go for it :) x


----------



## NuKe

thanks for being honest rhi! :thumbup: i know its not most ppl's cup of tea!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

yeah i'm more of a tiffanys girl lol! you know if i could afford it haha  x


----------



## Arlandria

Hey! Only just seen this thread!! 

Loving your ideas! I'm also having a brooch bouquet, mainly red and my bridesmaids are having buttons :)

Will be stalking you now :) xx


----------



## NuKe

yay another stalker! girls i may have decided to go with my original ORIGINAL ring idea :dohh: which is a simple 2.5mm palladium band. i really dont know now!


----------



## Aaisrie

I really _love_ that wedding ring my only concern would be would the stones fall out?


----------



## NuKe

which one? the coloured one?


----------



## honeybee2

nuke! I missed your ring update! I thinks its incredible!


----------



## Aaisrie

yea with all the different coloured stones, it's really stunning but that's what I personally would worry about!


----------



## NuKe

its not stones! cuz its titanium they can make it any colour, yano like rainbow titanium? afaik its jsut coloured dots!


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Then I love that one!!


----------



## honeybee2

ye no stones, its like coloured holes! hehe! i love it nuke! x


----------



## krockwell

i think you should let Barry pick!! show him the ones you want, and let him decide! :) :thumbup: 

But personally, if you're worried about the rainbow one just looking like a "normal" ring, it shouldn't, because it'll be worn on your left ring finger, which is where the signifigance(sp?) is. So I wouldn't worry. Plus, it's what the ring means to you both, not what it means to everyone else! :)

The rainbow one suits you imo. :flower:


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies. here's the kicker... now i want a black zirconium ring :dohh: dammit MAKE UP YOUR MIND WOMAN.


----------



## honeybee2

nuke your just as bad as me for changing your mind!


----------



## NuKe

well if we are going to be wearing it for the rest of our lives...!


----------



## lucy_x

OMG :shock:






I LOVE that ring! :thumbup: Gorgeous!


----------



## princessellie

i like the coloured ring too, but i also like the sound of the black ring :dohh: have you decided what youre going to go for yet? x


----------



## NuKe

havent a friggen clue :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

RIGHT. i have decided. and with help from my lovely friend Krockwell, I have found what I've been looking for!! HOORAY! :happydance: Love u krocky. :hugs:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GURYI6/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3LMLAFY2SA0TU


----------



## NuKe

ok this is barrys ring (i just ordered it!)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...30142&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2426wt_1058

14 quid for a wedding ring. im in shock! :shock:


----------



## NuKe

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... that ring i NEED TO HAVE, wont ship internationally, or even to krocky in canada! so ive emailed them to see if they will do it this once as im desperate, if not... looks like its gonna get sent to a friend of barry's in philly, or failing that- krocky's aunt-in-law in the states! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

oh my! what a mission but its lovely! x


----------



## ineedaseed

Ooooh nice! Hope u manage to get the shipping for yours sorted one way or another x


----------



## NuKe

right. SORTED. barrys ring, 4mm flat black tungsten- FOURTEEN POUNDS off ebay! coming from thailand. my ring - 2mm flat black tungsten- 63 quid, coming from the US. why mine is 4 times as expensive, ill never know! :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

glad you got your rings sorted :happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

Aw just been having a read of this. What an ace, unique style you have. Love it x


----------



## NuKe

thanks emma! MY RING WAS POSTED TODAY :happydance:


----------



## EMYJC

Nice one! You are one busy bee arent you! X


----------



## NuKe

im STARTING to relax about it all now, id say 90% of it is arranged or paid for/bought so its basically just all guns blazing to lose as much weight as i can for the end of may (when ill get measured again and dress will be made!)

also made a start on the favours yesterday as my organza bags arrived. theres now a little plastic champagne flute of bubbles and a skull and crossbones temp tattoo in each, the freaking glowsticks are too big tho so i think im just gonna set a stick beside the bag at each place setting. am holding off on ordering the wedding rock sweets until june tho, cuz yano how hard sweets in plastic wrappers go all sticky and gross after a while?! bleurgh.


----------



## honeybee2

humm we were thinking and questioning this nuke- just wondering when to buy the sweets?? 

Thinking of getting them from Makro?? £30 worth from the wholesalers is one hell of a load of sweets! Think we'll still be eating them by our first anniversary!


----------



## NuKe

lol!! im getting these here:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-assorted...ccasions_ET&hash=item35acbca2b7#ht_1969wt_698

so everybody gets 2 in their wee goodybag!


----------



## Aaisrie

I had custom sticks of rock done for my wedding about 6 yrs ago and it's still not sticky or gooey! It had our names through it and a heart and the label on the outside with our picture and wedding date on!


----------



## NuKe

oh really? i might just order them now! one more thing off the list!!


----------



## krockwell

:shock: How did I miss your new TTC ticker??!?!?!?! :shock: 

:happydance: 5 days till testing! :yipee: :yipee: Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

yeahhhhhhh... im definitely not feelin it krocky...


----------



## NuKe

MY RING ARRIVEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7254.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7255.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7256.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF7257.jpg


----------



## amazed

I've just found this your wedding will be amazing :)


----------



## honeybee2

oo its very you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krockwell

Fabulous!! :) Glad it's what you wanted hun! <3 Looks great, so so so so so glad it's here already! Did Barry's come too?


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls! barrys didnt yet, im expecting it any day, i checked the airmail website with the tracking number and it says its in the uk.


----------



## amie-leigh

ooohhh its lovely i just noticed your facebook status and hurried over to see the pics :haha:


----------



## NuKe

why thankyou! :D im very happy with it!


----------



## tiggertea

:wave: Looks lovely!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Looks fab xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Love the ring! Really suits you


----------



## LesleyP

NuKe, mind if I add you on Facebook?... I just have to keep up to date with all your wedding news! (I'm on FB more than I am here) :D


----------



## NuKe

of course lesley! :D

https://www.facebook.com/lindsay.crozier


----------



## NuKe

ok its INVITESSSSSSS TIMEEEEEEEEEEE!!! Spend a good couple of hours with my dad today, in front of photoshop, designing the proof. Looking good so far! Here's the envelopes I'm using:

https://www.elliepoopaper.co.uk/envelopes/c6-rainbow

Have also got to sort out a new birth certificate, will hopefully get that done and the forms in on Thursday of this week. Eurgh. I hate the boring stuff!


----------



## tiggertea

oooh the envelopes are FAB! Nice find!


----------



## NuKe

ty debs, i love the fact they are recycled too!


----------



## tiggertea

For being so special they aren't actually that expensive either! :dance:


----------



## NuKe

thats what i thought too! i only needed 20, inc postage it was 6 quid!


----------



## tiggertea

yay!


----------



## NuKe

now what's next...


----------



## tiggertea

No idea. What have you left to do?


----------



## NuKe

errrrrrrr... my dress LOL. its ok tho im goin for another fitting on 21st may and she'll start it then (we didnt see much point in starting it cuz I was losing so much weight), the mens outfits (guess who is responsible for those... yes, barry. and hes all "dont worry ill get them") :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

Then next on the to do list is: 

"Nag Barry 'til he gets the men's outfits sorted"


----------



## NuKe

believe me, im on it!! moneys super tight atm, we are spending 300 a month on petrol alone!!!


----------



## honeybee2

£300??? I spend a third of that and think its too much! xx GL honey bunch xxx


----------



## NuKe

its FUCKING ridiculous. (sorry just one of those moments no other word would do :haha:). he works about a 45 min drive away you see. at least hes off over easter so the money he wudnt spend on petrol will be used for fun things!! :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

sorry to hear about the petrol for work hun, seems ridiculous :( grrr petrol prices


----------



## NuKe

ok ur just looking at the shape of the swirly stuff! colours im changing (currently in the process of, hence the white bits :haha:) and im replacing those crappy flowers with hibiscuses (sp?)
 



Attached Files:







A6 cropped.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## tiggertea

Love it!


----------



## NuKe

need help with colours! im thinking like a bright turquoise-blue, fuschia, lime green and cadbury purple? maybe yellow too?


----------



## tiggertea

Sounds perfect!


----------



## NuKe

well thats no help debs, i need u to go "thats crap, this wud be better *****" and then tell me this fabulous idea


----------



## tiggertea

OK then.... That's crap.
im thinking like a bright turquoise-blue, fuschia, lime green and cadbury purple and DEF yellow too.

:haha:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: too funny!


----------



## Tiff

I like the invitations! My friend did hers on a black background too, was very stunning when you saw them.


----------



## NuKe

Stage 2 of invitations - hibiscuses added and cropped to fit a C6 envelope. :)
 



Attached Files:







Invitation.psd.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Aaisrie

Absolutely stunning Linds!!!


----------



## NuKe

its gettin there!! will look totally different when im finished faffing about!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm excited!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

The plans sound great so far hun! :thumbup: I love the fact that your wedding plans are soooo different! Love it! :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

So this morning I've been brainstorming invitation wording, I want it to be funny! Our vows are going to be funny too, so I think it'll set the mood! It's just us, a pair of idiots :haha:

here's what I've come up with so far:

Peter & Lynda Crozier
Are delighted to finally give away their daughter, Lindsay Crozier
To Barry Hutchinson, who has no idea what he's gotten himself into.
Come celebrate at: blahblahblah

I'm also thinking, for RSVP options:

- rabid chickens couldn't keep us away
- sorry, heard about the rabid chickens and don't want to chance it


----------



## NuKe

We, Lindsay Crozier and Barry Hutchinson, are super excited to be getting married!
Almost as thrilling is the opportunity to invite those we love, like & patiently tolerate to celebrate with us.


----------



## Mynx

Heheh loving the RSVP wording!! :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

ty! :haha:

I'd LOVE to write a funny story about how we met but I'd need an A2 invitation to fit it all on!

check out the third one down!


----------



## Aaisrie

I love the invitation wording that's freaking hilarious!! I do, however, want proof of the rabid chickens


----------



## Mynx

Jill and Matt met at work one? I love that! Looks like an old fashioned newspaper, it's fab :thumbup:


----------



## tiggertea

1. Love the invites

2. :rofl: Freaking fabulous wording.. I like the one from your mum and dad best. 

3. Chickens of any sort freak me out. All pecky and horrible... unless they're on my plate. That kind and I'M in charge. *nom nom nom*


----------



## NuKe

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7447.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## NuKe

okay... stamp etiquette... I obviously have to put an envelope in with the RSVP card, do I put a stamp on it???


----------



## Aaisrie

Are they your ones Linds or did you not get them yet???


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds I've never received an RSVP envelope, it's normally just a little piece of paper but I found at my wedding most people bought a specific RSVP card and sent it instead or put the little piece of paper inside a store bought card


----------



## honeybee2

I didnt even give out rsvp cards, they either told me in person or bought their own cards!


----------



## Mynx

When I sent out our invites, we didnt put stamps on the RSVPs but I did supply an envelope and put our address on it :)


----------



## NuKe

sounds good. i might just stick my email addy on the invite! i was so proud of myself for the chicken lines tho!


----------



## Aaisrie

We put our address on the back of the little bit of paper and then people could flip it over and stick it on an envelope if they bought their own card!
I love the chicken lines!


----------



## NuKe

thats a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

the envelopes arrived! hooray! They are amazing!! You should feel them! They are thick and obviously recycled, have that lovely grainy feel to them! I did think I was getting a few different colours, but really it doesn't matter as I would have been the only person to see them all together :dohh: check em out!
 



Attached Files:







200420111331.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tiff

Its etiquette over here to put a stamp on the reply card. We didn't do envelops, the company that we went with did RSVP postcards, so our address is already printed on the backs of them, we just have to slap on a stamp and then put it in the invitation. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

what a good idea :dohh: and i just ordered some RSVP cards and envelopes :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I really liked it at the time! But don't feel bad, I'm not so sure about them now! Its a postcard and for the most part I'm sure they'll be fine, but I'm worried if its raining or whatnot that rain will get on the reply card and smudge some of the writings. :dohh:

Envelopes will keep them nice and safe! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

thats a good point! i went with the chicken options :rofl: god im so funny


----------



## Tiff

I love it! 

My parents are beyond traditional so we wouldn't have been able to get away with that. Ours say "graciously accepts" and "respectively declines". My dad doesn't even like that my shoes (which no one will see) are red. :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

seriously? :rofl:

U shud tell him about my dress, see what he says! Lol!


----------



## Tiff

:argh: Ha ha ha I'd love to see their faces for sure!


----------



## Aaisrie

My shoes were white with red soles so you could see it when I walked! I didn't want to do traditional but was "forced" into it by my mum as she would regret not making me go traditional as I would regret it looking back on it?! WTF lol I regret the traditional look actually!!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: good old rosie


----------



## tiggertea

I'm late in my input but we just had the address at which to RSVP on the scroll. (We did message in a bottle invites for the daytime) People bought their own cards to reply with.


----------



## hopeandpray

I'm just catching up with thread and pissing myself that you actually do have chickens :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Aaisrie said:


> My shoes were white with red soles so you could see it when I walked! I didn't want to do traditional but was "forced" into it by my mum as she would regret not making me go traditional as I would regret it looking back on it?! WTF lol I regret the traditional look actually!!!

THANK YOU!

That's how I feel about it too!!! I don't want our wedding to be the cookie cutter variety. I'm traditional to a point - but I want my personality to shine through too if that makes sense?


----------



## Aaisrie

Tiff the funny thing is my mum "persuaded" me to have my hair brown and a traditional dress [don't get me wrong it was a lovely dress just not very "me"] which wasn't really what I wanted. Fortunately it doesn't matter too much as the guy was an abusive sob and now I'm with a lovely guy who is father to my babies so hopefully I'll get to do it my way in the future!!!

Sorry for the hijack Linds!!! LOL <3


----------



## NuKe

hijack all u want! can i just say you ladies are very accommodating! If my mum tried to tell me how to have her wedding I'd tell her to piss off! (well not actually piss off :haha:) But she wants me to have it how I want and what makes me happy.


----------



## NuKe

hopeandpray said:


> I'm just catching up with thread and pissing myself that you actually do have chickens :rofl:

those ones are actually my FIL2b's, he has about 30 atm. breeds em! hopefully we will be getting a few in the summer! mmmmmmmmm eggs so fresh the shite's still stuck to em! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Nowt like a bit of shite n feathers on ya eggs in the morning :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: delightful! :sick:


----------



## Aaisrie

A farm near us has chickens and so my landlady brings me fresh eggs sometimes too - it's lovely when they're still warm LOL


----------



## honeybee2

I have chickens.


----------



## Tiff

The only chickens that are close to me are the ones that are already butchered and for sale at the grocery store. :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Cooked and on a plate. Best chickens about.


----------



## NuKe

RSVP cards :haha:
 



Attached Files:







L&B.RSVP.JPG
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 48


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: They look fab hun!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Excellent!


----------



## honeybee2

amazing!


----------



## krockwell

been away, just caught up! :thumbup: 

I love the idea of the chickens. :) totally a great way to RSVP. As far as the RSVP cards/postage/envelopes... 

I didn't have ANY of that for options! I had our phone number listed, OR they could RSVP through the wedding website that I had set up. :thumbup: or they could email us... 

It was so much easier, because if they called, I entered it into the website and it told me my count list etc for me. :thumbup:

BUT it's entirely up to you. I think if you're sending RSVP cards & envelopes, you should probably put postage on it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Love the RSVP!!!


----------



## NuKe

I decided today to put an "RSVP by ..." date on it, I dont want any of this business of ppl not sending them back and turning up. if they dont rsvp by the date, they arent coming!! or if they do, they wont be getting dinner or a seat at the ceremony!


----------



## tiggertea

Good Plan. Be warned though, you will likely still have to make a few phonecalls to chase up responses!


----------



## NuKe

i think thats so ridiculous. some ppl just dont get how much work and stress a wedding is!!


----------



## Mynx

Indeed hun! I agree that you may find yourself still chasing up responses, regardless of putting a reply-by date on your invites. People dont often realise how important it is to reply to a wedding invite and how much stress it is if the bride doesnt know what's going on!!


----------



## jenny82

Hey nuke - I'm just having a nosy at your wedding journal and it looks fab!!!! Just thought I'd ask if you've booked somewhere to get your hair done, as my hairdressers is a vintage salon - they do victory rolls/rockabilly styles/etc and they are awesome. You probably have somewhere but I just thought I'd let you know! 

https://www.vintagerockshairparlour.com/index.html


----------



## tiggertea

And others still think the whole day revolves around them.... my aunt text my dad as we were about to leave the house to ask him to hold me back a while longer coz they weren't ready to leave THEIR house yet..... :rofl:


----------



## jenny82

Soz - have just read the part of the journal where you ARE getting your hair done by vintage rocks YAYYYYY!!!!

They did mine and they are actually amazing. PIc attached (excuse the serious hair pose face) You will definitely not be let down! Is it cathy doing yours? I think clare will be on maternity then. Cathy did my wedding hair and I actually think I love her a little bit ;)


----------



## NuKe

it wont be cathy, aye clare will be on maternity but its the other girl (blonde hair but older than cathy) doing mine, cant remember her name!!


----------



## NuKe

my personalised choccies for the favour bags! :haha:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DSCF2823.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

:thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Hehe they look great hun! Love those rainbow colours :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Love it!!! ....and now I'm craving chocolate. :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

So exciting!!! Your wedding is gonna be amazing!!


----------



## NuKe

Poppy's converse arrived! Got a size 4, as she's nearly out of her 3's. Reckon they will still be quite big tho! How cute?!?!?! :cloud9:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/270420111389.jpg


----------



## NuKe

oh and I can't remember if I've said it before but I plan to have Poppy carry the rings down the aisle. I thought the best way would be to stitch a bit of ribbon to the paws of a teddy and tie them on, so she can just carry the teddy. My mum and dad are taking her to the build-a-bear factory tomorrow to get one! And the invitations are about 90% finished!


----------



## tiggertea

So cute! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

That's such a cute idea Linds!! I loveeeee build-a-bear! Saraya has a chococat from there - I want the ecopanda that's in atm!


----------



## NuKe

poppy has the grey kitty, i dont think they make it anymore cuz its not on their website! i looooooove it too!!! we got it for her when we found out we wer having a girl!


----------



## Kayley

Awww her converse are sooooo cute! :D


----------



## NuKe

invitation card DONE. just need to add the writing :happydance:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Invitation.jpg


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness, LOVE the shoes!!! :cloud9: Love the invites too, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ruby has them hun :) I love them! (Oh and I must take some pics of the chili plant from the seeds you sent me!)


----------



## slb80

The shoes are sooo cute! I just love you invite!


----------



## NuKe

so ive just totted up... we are looking at going 400 over budget. 400 we just DON'T HAVE. :shock:


----------



## NuKe

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Ruby has them hun :) I love them! (Oh and I must take some pics of the chili plant from the seeds you sent me!)

ooooooh lets see!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Can you cut your guest list before you send invites out? Or do you mean that you've already spent £400 over already?


----------



## NuKe

no i mean its gonna end up 400 over once everythings paid! and re: the guest list, 50 is the smallest they cater for so cutting it down wont make a difference!


----------



## tiggertea

Is there anything you can post-pay? Like photographs? Payment on collection or something? That way you can leave it a month or two to gather up the £££?


----------



## tiggertea

Love the invites btw. Just perfect!


----------



## krockwell

Start selling things you don't need on ebay? :) :flower: Or maybe see if you can start babysitting another little girl/boy or a few kids until you pay off the rest of the wedding...

OR maybe do odd jobs around ie: mowing lawns, gardening, walking dogs, etc etc. :)


----------



## NuKe

photographs are free! my dad and godfather are doing them. and i just dont have the time krocky!! barry works 7-6 monday to friday and most of saturday!!

im currently sitting here looking for cheap wedding dresses on ebay to try and shave money off somewer!!


----------



## tiggertea

You could rainbow dip-dye a plain dress....
and batik it yourself if you want some design on there?


----------



## krockwell

MOST people give money for the wedding gift.... so if you guys don't need to buy anything, you could pay for part of the wedding with some money that you get! :) :flower:

We go like $1500 I think (or more) for our wedding! :)


----------



## tiggertea

Plain coloured dress, didn't you get your fab underskirt already?, and this: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RAINBOW-ORGA...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item3f092fa960 stitched in gathers over the skirt? Would be quite easily done I think!


----------



## tiggertea

but you know what? krockwell is right, chances are you'll get £££ as gifts before the wedding anyway, so you could use some of that to cover.


----------



## NuKe

see that is what i was thinking but we need that for spending money for the honeymoon :rofl:

we are so skint its unreal! BLOODY PETROL PRICES!!! :grr:


----------



## tiggertea

I know. Fuel is ridiculous! :grr:

This is all do-able hun. Stay calm. :hugs:

How much was your dream dress going to cost? (That's nosey, i know, but just trying to get an idea how much could be cut down by having a variation on it. :()


----------



## tiggertea

Are you hiring cars? Anyone you know got a swanky sports car you could arrive in instead?


----------



## NuKe

well the woman said 350 (including her attaching the underskirt) realistically i have around 200 to spend.


----------



## Aaisrie

Soooo you could try and cut £150 from somewhere else to get the dress instead??


----------



## NuKe

im already foregoing the DJ :rofl:

omg im gonna be sick :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tiff

:(!!! Do a massive clear out of stuff you don't need, sell on Ebay. Other than that I'm not sure. Maybe ask some close family to borrow the money from and then work a payment plan to pay back? 

I'm crap with ideas, sorry. :(


----------



## Mynx

Hun what kind of dress was you after? Still a leopard print one to go over your gorgeous petticoat? What shape? Strapless?


----------



## Mynx

I hope you dont mind but I've been doing some looking on Ebay for leopard print dresses that might cater for that lovely petticoat.... bear in mind I have no idea what size you are or what style you're after lol, so there may be a mixture in there ;) 

Rockabilly styleee....looks rather lovely actually, can just imagine it with an electric blue petticoat! 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cross-Back-L...436?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item27ba859234

Another rockabilly style one but a slightly different shape... 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Paperdoll-Pi...t=UK_Women_s_Dresses&var=&hash=item7dbbcf24e2

And one more... 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LEOPARD-PRIN...t=UK_Women_s_Dresses&var=&hash=item8bb392353b

As I say.. not sure if they're quite what you had in mind or if you still want a leopard print dress at all lol, but one of them could be an option if you're looking to save some pennies :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I can actually see you in something like:

https://www.promdressesnew.com/asp_uk/uk2_wp_item.asp?wp_d1_nr=20100119100210

Or with a funky petticoat... this one:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Lau...auren_Halter_leopard_print_silk_dress_Leopard

Or a cheaper Kookai version:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Koo...Animal_spot_print_sleeveless_mesh_dress_Khaki

You wouldn't get a petticoat under this one but it's still stunning!

https://www.dilemma-womens.com/Diva-Dress-p2306.html

Again you wouldn't fit a petticoat but this is a rockabilly one

https://www.rockabillypinup.co.uk/leopard-print-audrey-dress-miss-fortune-p-423.html

This is reduced too:

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Unt...ld Plait neck leopard print knee length dress

Orrr red leopard print?

https://www.rockabillypinup.co.uk/leopard-print-miranda-halter-psychobilly-dress-p-371.html


----------



## NuKe

oooh these are great ladies!!! thanks!!! ideally, I'd have a combination of 2 dresses, the top off this one: 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270566926118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and the bottom off this one:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...123513&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2912wt_932

now, the second one is actually made by the same ppl who made my underskirt!! i do prefer it but takes 10-12 weeks for delivery which wud be cutting it EXTREMELY fine. but i do reckon if i asked they wud speed it up a bit!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hah I had totally looked at those 2 wedding dresses for myself LOL I will have another duke tonight and see what I can find for you - are you going white now or still looking for leopard print?


----------



## Aaisrie

This is kinda similar except the top is like 2 different fabrics - plus it's a custom in 19-25 days?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-Weddin...g_Clothing&hash=item2a0f676c8e#ht_6070wt_1139


----------



## Aaisrie

Not sure if this is too short but it states 20 days

https://www.weddingdressonlineshop....wedding-dresses-with-elegant-bow-wh-0083.html


----------



## LunaBean

I love them all :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

ok panic over, my mum just phoned and said it doesnt matter, they want me to have the dress i want. *wipes brow* WOOOOOOOOOOO 3 weeks til it gets started! im back to being happy and excited LOL


----------



## NuKe

ok what else can i find to panic about??


----------



## LunaBean

ummm..whos sitting where? lol


----------



## krockwell

:yipee: for mom & dad helping out!!! :thumbup: 

:) I'm so happy for you that you're not having to change on the dress. :flower:


----------



## NuKe

oh ffs dont start!! see because im having each table a different colour, i wont know how many chair sashes of each colour ill need, and i wont know that til i know how many ppl are coming, and i wont know THAT til ppl RSVP and i wont know that til i get the invitations out!!!


----------



## krockwell

NuKe said:


> oh ffs dont start!! see because im having each table a different colour, i wont know how many chair sashes of each colour ill need, and i wont know that til i know how many ppl are coming, and i wont know THAT til ppl RSVP and i wont know that til i get the invitations out!!!



:haha: :haha: 

Sorry, but.... I think this is hilarious!!!! :haha:


----------



## LunaBean

NuKe said:


> oh ffs dont start!! see because im having each table a different colour, i wont know how many chair sashes of each colour ill need, and i wont know that til i know how many ppl are coming, and i wont know THAT til ppl RSVP and i wont know that til i get the invitations out!!!

:rofl: sorryyyyy :D


----------



## Aaisrie

WOOHOOOOOOOOOO I'm so happy for you Linds!!! Yay for mum and dad!!! :]


----------



## NuKe

i love my mum and dad.


----------



## LunaBean

Ah sure once u get rsvp's it wont take that long to sort out!


----------



## NuKe

theres just so much that can only be done @ the last minute, not good for my nerves!!


----------



## booflebump

Fab news - yay for mums and dad :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

Your mum and dad rock!


----------



## LunaBean

You need that wee Wedding Day SOS woman :rofl: Lists are the way forward, I wudnt get out of bed everyday if I didnt have my lists lol


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: i can just imagine...

1. get out of bed
2. find this list


----------



## LunaBean

Oh I dont have that problem..my list is beside my bed so I can check it before I even get up :rofl: Id forget to feed the dog if I didnt have lists!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I saw on FB problem was solved, so have you found a dress? xxx


----------



## NuKe

my mum phoned and said her and my dad are going to cover the cost of my dress, even if it goes over budget as they want me to have my dream dress! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

ok... need help! i really want to wear a headband on my hairline, and can't make up my mind!! hairdo is on page 4 i think? my hair will either be bright red or bright pink (havent decided yet!) anyway, here's a few that I like:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Butterf...ng_Clothing&hash=item2eaf8b280b#ht_3821wt_698

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...525056&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2033wt_754 (clear crystal on white)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...6108167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_715

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...706774&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2180wt_754

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...219188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2033wt_754 (multicoloured)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...014652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2958wt_819

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...436363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3383wt_698 (LOVE this one, but dont know if it wud fit?)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...964429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2042wt_754

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Blue-Gold-Gl..._s_Clothing&hash=item2c572924f1#ht_2956wt_698

opinions?


----------



## NuKe

or this

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLUE-BRIDE-F...ing_Clothing&hash=item1c1b4dbd31#ht_500wt_715


----------



## LunaBean

I love that one u love, maybe a weee bit big tho? and the bottom one wud match ur petticoat!!


----------



## NuKe

see thats wat i thought!! i really do love choochie choo tho :(


----------



## tiggertea

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_2033wt_754 (multicoloured)

I think the flower one (that you LOVE :lol:) is fab, but might be too much with your detailed dress etc....?


----------



## NuKe

see i love that multicoloured one too... and the white/clear crystals one :dohh:

and i agree, might have been ok if i was just wearing my hair down but not with my do'!


----------



## LunaBean

I think Im gona get married in a sack..saves all this choosing things, my head would be away cus I can never choose :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

my head IS away!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Ah maybe get 2..if ur getting changed later in the day, then u can wear them both? Else just get 2 anyways!


----------



## NuKe

i think i might. make my mind up wen i see them in front of me!


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree either the coloured or white crystals - I think the flowers would be too much because your hair is detailed :]


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...436363&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3080wt_905 

this one but i have no idea what the dress looks like so its hard to say tbh.. if i remember tho the shoes are a bit this colour aint they ?! xx


----------



## amie-leigh

i like the first and 5th links i love the rainbow theme 
and since i've just caught up on your journal (bad stalker) i love poppy's shoes :)


----------



## LunaBean

Just went and looked at all the stuff u have, now I wana get married so I can buy pretty things (for myself :haha: ) :rofl: We never really planned that much when we got engaged, just venue and had a look at dresses (I wanted a red one, but 'wasnt allowed'! :growlmad: )


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone!


----------



## NuKe

shopping for shapewear tomorrow with my maaa!


----------



## EmmyReece

Have a brill day shapewear shopping, just been noseying back through your journal and the stuff you've chosen is amazing :D It's going to look fantastic


----------



## NuKe

tyvm! :D i hope i pull it off!! 

And re: shopping... I hope it goes well, my mum and i have a habit of having a row wen we go shopping :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

good luck shape underwear buying hun!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I actually love the primark shapewear stuff!


----------



## EmmyReece

Lol I argue with my mum too when we go shopping :)

Good luck


----------



## NuKe

so... went to BHS, Primark, M&S and ALL the bodysuits and stuff that I tried on wer too short! I mean I know I'm a little tall but I'm not a giant!? I'm 5'8!! So we went to Debenhams and I got one that doesn't have a bra incorporated but... it fits LOL! looks weird on! It's like this, only goes down and has shorts attached to it:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/images.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: glad you found something in the end


----------



## krockwell

boustier (sp?) are actually supposed to be short, the one i bought was juat at my belly button. lol 

glad you found one you like :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

krockwell said:


> boustier (sp?) are actually supposed to be short, the one i bought was juat at my belly button. lol
> 
> glad you found one you like :thumbup:

i mean it was like a swimsuit type thing, with a built-in bra! it was so short, didnt even lift my boobs, just squished them in around my waist LOL :rofl:


----------



## krockwell

NuKe said:


> krockwell said:
> 
> 
> boustier (sp?) are actually supposed to be short, the one i bought was juat at my belly button. lol
> 
> glad you found one you like :thumbup:
> 
> i mean it was like a swimsuit type thing, with a built-in bra! it was so short, didnt even lift my boobs, just squished them in around my waist LOL :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: OH, gotcha! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

it was hot, lemme tell ya! :rofl:

i had my first break-down today. started crying in the middle of debenhams LOL. 

what if people laugh at me?

The first dance is really freaking me out. I want to do a stupid making idiots of ourselves MC Hammer (for example) type dance, as it's "us" and we'd just have a laugh. Barry is refusing!! He wants to do a stupid slow dance. I'm going to feel sooooooooooooooooo uncomfortable and awkward! :cry:


----------



## EmmyReece

What about a compromise hun? Half and half? Maybe start with a slow dance and then merge into a dance that you want?

But if he won't budge I bet on the day you'll be too wrapped up in each other to feel uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

OH and I did a slow dance, and it was akward, because we don't dance... like at all :rofl: 

But, maybe you'll have a good time just be focused on him and nothing else... :) Then afterwards you guys can get down with MC Hammer! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

see we DO dance, but its always making tits of ourselves doing 80s and 90s type moves (Fresh Prince style lol), which is why i want to do it! he doesnt want to because he cant dance... ummm surely that wud be more obvious if we slowdance?! :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

ok we had a talk and have agreed to start off with a slow dance, then halfway through put it onto a fast one we can boogie too! are thinking beatles - here comes the sun into ramones - hey ho, let's go! but i am at a loss for a silly song instead? was thinking macho man - the village people possibly?!

p.s. thanks for the tip emmy! :flower:


----------



## Kayley

I've told OH we are going to get dance lessons before the big day! :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: so glad he agreed to it hun, macho man would be so cool :D


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm gonna try and blag Chris into the same idea, half and half :haha:


----------



## NuKe

it took a lot of nagging, and he was all "i dont want to but if it means that much to you..." and i said look i dont want to do a SLOW dance, that's what a compromise IS!! and he gave in :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Yay for compromising! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

so I've been talking to my mum, and because this wedding is causing me so much stress she suggested we do my original plan (city hall with immediate family only) and then go for a meal. I'm posting the invitations this week so I don't have much time to back out if I want to. I want ppl to be there, but I don't iykwim? Once I post the invites though, that's it!


----------



## tiggertea

Will you be happy if you do it @ city hall? Will you regret not doing it your way? 
If it's a £££ thing then maybe you could work a way of getting everyone fed for less, a buffet/carvery maybe rather than sit-down meal? 

You have to do what's going to make you happy hun, don't change the venue if it's where you truly want to be just so you can invite a few extra people. :hugs: True friends/good family will understand not getting a full-day invite, those that don't didn't deserve it in the first place.


----------



## NuKe

ty debs. tbh when we first discussed it, i wanted to go to city hall in jeans and just do it, just us! but his mum was upset about not being there, so we wud had to have had parents and brother, but then his granny wud have to come, and then it just spiralled!


----------



## tiggertea

It's your day. Yours and Barry's, so between the pair of you, you make the decisions and tell everyone else what's going to happen. My MIL tried dictating to us how things were going to play out, to the point I told M 2 weeks before the wedding I wasn't going to go through with it because I didn't want to marry his family, just him. He finally saw that he had to "have a word" with his mum.


----------



## Mynx

I agree with Tiggertea hun, you have to do what YOU want.. no one else. It's your wedding day, it should be the way you want hun. If you want to go down City Hall in your jeans then why shouldnt you! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls! Gonna have a chat with barry when he gets home and see. 

Tigs, im seriously impressed! A lot of women wud just go along with it for the sake of it!


----------



## tiggertea

I'm too stubborn for my own good sometimes :blush: There were tears, lots of them, but I knew if I pandered to her every whim before we were married I'd be doing it forever. :lol:


----------



## LunaBean

I wudnt even want my family at my wedding, they're all crazy! I'd just put an alcohol ban on it, then none of them will show up anyways :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

she actually cried debs??? Lmfao! What kinda stuff did she want?


----------



## tiggertea

There were loads of things. Full day invites for people M and I had never met, manipulating situations to get her way etc etc. Was a nightmare! :lol: Seems like silly, trivial things when I put it like that, but at the time, it was piling on stress that we didn't need, and would have meant bumping people we DID want there.


----------



## NuKe

i dont think its trivial at all!!! No way in hell wud i pay £20+ for someones dinner who i'd never met!!


----------



## LunaBean

I was at ex-oh's mums wedding last august and they'dpaid £45 a head for dinner for loads of people and half of them were too drunk by the time dinner came so didnt even eat it!! Id be raged


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Another stalker ;)


----------



## NuKe

hey kaz!! :wave:

liz, thats insane- i would be LIVID. we arent supplying any alcohol at all, i dont drink so im certainly not going to spend a shitload of money for other ppl to get drunk! theres a bar in the reception room so they can do what they like!


----------



## NuKe

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swarovski-Cr..._Accessories&hash=item1c1adebaf8#ht_500wt_949

quite like this


----------



## krockwell

At the hall/church we rented, we weren't allowed to have alcohol, not even wine/champagne. It saved us a TON of money, plus no one on my side or Kev's side would have drank, except maybe the 5 friends I had there, and Kev and his brother might have had a few beer, but that's it. 

I LOVED that we didn't have alcohol there... then no one got out of hand and we all remembered exactly how the wedding/reception went. :thumbup: I didn't want to be boozed up and forget my wedding after spending all that money, it just sounded silly!


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with everything that's been said - you'll regret NOT doing it your way!! You know I said I did stuff my mum wanted and I still regret it even though I'm divorced!!! Some of the stuff was the way I wanted it but it was compromised a LOT... in saying that I didn't even want the big do, I just wanted to go away and get married [which we did] but then HE decided he wanted to have something for his family... which meant mine too... and mine is HUGE [my mum is one of 10!] so it just all spiralled!!! 

MAKE SURE YOU AND BARRY ARE HAPPY AND SCREW EVERYONE ELSE!!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


lovin ur new avatar eve!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Right, you! I've just read your whole journal so far. I think you're amazing and I love your wedding style. The hair do will be out of this world...I can just picture the whole look with the top hat, veil and all. (Not sure about a headband too, though) The dress, the shoes...wow...so unique and so very, very you! Poppy is just going to be the most adorable wee munchkin bridesmaid ever in her Converse and princess dress. Awwww. I'm going to fill up at the thought of it.

Listen, you do what is going to make you and Barry happy on the day. No wedding on earth is worth a nervous breakdown. You want to look back and to have enjoyed even the planning stage too. I'd say get glammed up...you, Barry, Poppy and your nearest and dearest and head to the City Hall. (If Barry has fully comp insurance, there's a wee MX5 I know of that could be lent to you to arrive in style in :winkwink: Very 1950s. Go for a slap up meal afterwards and party, party , party. That's what we did 3 years ago. It was just what I wanted and I loved every single minute of it. It was intimate and fun. There were 14 close family and friends who came to the registry and then onto Grace Neills, Donaghadee afterwards. My friend did our flowers and was allowed to decorate our table too. We were given a long table at the top of the room and we ordered our meals a la carte. I was treated like a princess and it was totally stress-free. I'd do it all again tomorrow.

Anyways, this is _your_ journal...ooops, I forgot!

Big hugs :kiss:

XXX


----------



## NuKe

here she is!!! finally!!!!!!! thanks for the advice sam, u always know what to say :hugs: still havent made my mind up yet. and i wasnt going to wear a headband and the top hat :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

*bows before the wise one*

Sam's right.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll second that, Sam's right :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Yeah I agree too, if I had my way Id run away and do it, then come back and have a big party for everyone at home,no stress! Its YOUR day (and Barrys lol), so do whats gona make you happy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs babe xxx


----------



## Tiff

Sweetie, I totally agree as well. This is YOUR wedding. Anyone I've ever spoken to who had any regrets after the fact was that they allowed themselves to be pressured into doing what other wanted them to do. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

it's my own fault! tbh its not even about what other ppl want, its about my freaking anxiety, and illogical thinking! i just need to suck it up!


----------



## NuKe

ok, having talked it through with Barry and my parents, I've decided that this wedding IS what I want, I just need to chill out and let people help me! (not easy when you're a total control freak)

but, no matter what anyone says... I WILL BE AT THE VENUE TO CHECK THE DECORATIONS AND TABLES THE MORNING OF THE WEDDING!!! :grr:


----------



## NuKe

*still can't decide whether to swap the first 2 paragraphs round though!*

First of all I&#8217;d like to put the record straight as I understand there was a bet going on as to whether my dad would have tears in his eyes when he walked me down the aisle today. He did have tears in his eyes, but that was because he was worrying over what he would say to his bank manager on Monday morning

Those of you who know me will also know that the chance of me being able to keep me mouth shut while everyone else does a speech was pretty slim. So I'm sorry for adding another speech to the list but, if it's any consolation, I'll try to keep it short. 

Planning a wedding is no easy task, but trying to plan a wedding while trying to entertain a toddler gives a new meaning to the word "challenging". Trying to find exactly the right *insert something trivial here*, while you have a baby swinging from your ponytail is a challenge to say the least!

So to get to the point, thankyou all for coming and thankyou so much to those who were generous enough to give gifts. They are appreciated more than you know. As most of you know, the Crozier clan is tiny. So a lot of you here today aren't strictly relatives, but I just want you to know I consider you family and today wouldn't have been the same without you. To Uncle Johnny, thankyou so much for being kind enough to take our photos, we can't wait to see them- we will be looking at these for the rest of our lives...so, no pressure! And thankyou also to Auntie Sheelagh for baking what I'm sure will be a delicious cake! It is beautiful and I can't wait to get stuck in!

So! To Andrew- my little brother, what can I say? Growing up we sometimes had a turbulent relationship to say the least, but I am so proud of the man you have become. You have grown into such a caring, successful and generous person and are an amazing Uncle to Poppy. You were the first person to know we were expecting and I'll never forget the early days of pregnancy when you came to visit me and would just sit on the bathroom floor beside me with your arm round me. I am so glad we are as close as we are now, we can tell each other anything and nobody can make me laugh like you can. So when it came to choosing someone to stand beside me as I said my vows, there was noone else to consider. I love you... despite your frequent referral to me as your "big blister".A

To my parents, to quote Mark Twain, "Love seems the swiftest, but it is the slowest of all growths. No man or woman really knows what perfect love is until they have been married a quarter of a century.", I only hope Barry and I are as happy and in love as you two are after 30 years. Thankyou so much for making today a reality, it has been wonderful and I couldn't have imagined a better day. Thankyou for your unflinching positivity, no matter what idea I presented to you, and thankyou mum for dealing with my bridezilla strops and public breakdowns! 
I had such a happy childhood, the strongest memory I have is that we always did activities as a family and it is a practise I consider very important in my own family. You have always encouraged and supported me in whatever avenue I persued, hopefully one of these days I will find one that sticks! You are the most amazing grandparents I have ever seen, and Poppy adores both of you. Your support, advice and help, even before she was born has been indespensible. I love you both so much, and dad- I will always be your wee Buttons.

To Jean and Ronnie, thankyou so much for welcoming me into your family. Since day one you have been warm, friendly and accepted me as one of your own. 

And to Barry, it took me hours of typing and re-typing to put into words exactly what I wanted to say. But here it is. You are the love of my life. You are my best friend, my therapist, my co-pilot through this wonderful adventure we call parenting. We got together through somewhat unconventional circumstances, who would have thought back then we would be here today? Happily married and with a beautiful, precious (if incredibly hyper) little girl. Becoming a mum has been the most wonderful experience and I look forward to watching Poppy grow up with you as her dad (well, maybe not the teenage years!). You are an incredible Daddy and Poppy is besotted with you. I couldn't ask for you to do anything more. So, this is to the years of sleepless nights, laughing til we cry, abusing each other's Xtra-vision choices, and fighting over the duvet.


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree you need to swap the first 2 paragraphs but other than that it's fantastic!!

I'm glad you've decided what YOU want to do, that's the most important thing!!! <3


----------



## NuKe

eve make sure u laugh really loudly at the "funny" bits so everyone else joins in LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL with a real laugh or an OTT comedic laugh?? :D


----------



## NuKe

a real comedic one, then that way if my "jokes" fall flat on their face, ppl can laugh at your laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA good one!! Although I reckon people might be scared of me - you know the way they get when someone is "about to give birth"... some guy yesterday said "You must be ready to pop" and when I told him I had another 2 months left his eyes nearly fell out of his head... imagine how massive I'll be at your wedding!!!


----------



## NuKe

lol!! u are gonna be huge like! if he's even still in there by then!


----------



## tiggertea

I agree - swap the first two paragraphs around. :thumbup: Loved the speech!


----------



## NuKe

invites all done, jsut need to post them! gonna take a pic when i do lol


----------



## SophieGrace

Aww that speech is beautiful i must say hun :) Nearly had me in tears :blush: x


----------



## NuKe

:haha: ty :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

your speech is brilliant hun :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Lovely speech hun, moving, yet funny where it needs to be! I also agree about swapping the first 2 paragraphs around :)


----------



## NuKe

ty ladies! :flower:

have just ordered the floristry tape to finish my bouquet! Gonna need my ma to help me do that cuz I'll fuck it up otherwise. :dohh:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:happydance: I am sooo looking forward to seeing the bouquet. It's going to be a total work of art, I reckon! What's your Mum going to do with it?

Glad you have decided on what you want, Love. Happy days!

XXX


----------



## NuKe

ty sammo!

i just need an extra pair of hands to hold them while i arrange them! :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

You need to become (dah-da-da-daaaaahhhhh) OCTO-NuKe! :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

beautiful speech :)


----------



## NuKe

I AM OCTO NUKEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr:


----------



## hopeandpray

Your speech is beautiful! My eyes watered up reading it, but that may ust be because I'm a hormonal mess atm :haha: Glad you decided to go ahead with the wedding with everyone there. If you want to check the reception the morning of the wedding then do! Loads of brides do, it's nice to see the room before it's full of people anyway


----------



## LunaBean

Haha..imagine..a bouquet in one hand..Poppy on another..a stick to beat off that goat in another..invitations in another..etc etc :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

LunaBean said:


> Haha..imagine..a bouquet in one hand..Poppy on another..a stick to beat off that goat in another..invitations in another..etc etc :rofl:

:rofl: i think i need one of those wee tartan wheely shopping carts


----------



## Mynx

I have a hot pink one with mulit coloured flowers all over it if you wanna borrow ;)


----------



## NuKe

thats so cool! i never actually thought about those... i often wonder how to transport stuff to the post office when i wear poppy! i usually just take the buggy!


----------



## kawaiigirl

NuKe your wedding sounds awesome and so fun!! Can't wait to see the pictures!! Nice that you are not going the traditional White wedding style! I'm not a real fan. Yay for converse and your dress sounds awesome! I love short wedding dresses. Will Poppy have a special wedding nappy planned? Lol x


----------



## NuKe

It's ordered already!! Custom WNSS obviously!! :haha: will stick a pic up when it arrives!!!


----------



## LunaBean

Id love one of thoese wee wheely trollies..wud feel like a wee granny tho lol. Everytime I see them I'm like 'hmm..will I really use this if I get it?' lol


----------



## NuKe

of course u wud! shove puppins in there!


----------



## LunaBean

hahaha I can imagine her wee head sticking out! I've already been looking for a wee basket for the front of my bike for when I move for takin her to the park :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ikea do nice ones!! They have one with flowers or something on it that isn't on their website but to give you an idea:
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/upptacka-shopping-bag-on-wheels-white__0117274_PE278006_S4.JPG


----------



## LunaBean

B&M and Dunelm Mill do them too! I've aaalways wanted one lol


----------



## NuKe

we shud totally all get them and go about in a line


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: Young Grannies Anon....


----------



## lauzie84

absolutely love your speech!!! It made me cry! It's honestly so so lovely. 

Glad you got the dress crisis sorted too! yay for mummy and daddy!!

xxxx


----------



## NuKe

NEED OPINIONS!!!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAIL-WRAPS-S..._Pedicure_CA&hash=item2a0d968a62#ht_551wt_891

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NAIL-WRAPS-N..._Pedicure_CA&hash=item27b83ba764#ht_997wt_698

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-Rainbow-f..._Pedicure_CA&hash=item3f09833574#ht_500wt_715

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-Rainbow-F...Pedicure_CA&hash=item3cb7c77af0#ht_1235wt_909


----------



## LunaBean

First or last!


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Liz - first or last!


----------



## krockwell

defo last! :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Ooo definatley the last! It's similar to the pattern on your invites :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

not the second one? i quite liked it! but think i like the first the most! The only thing about the last one is im not too sure how long it is and I bite my nails (having long nails freaks me out!) so the most "white bit" ill have is like 1mm.


----------



## tiggertea

I say last. :D


----------



## tiggertea

Ok, so if you're a biter.... first. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

You want my nails - I have a good 1cm+ of white!!! They're now at the point where I hit multiple keys while typing because they're so long!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

omg just worked on my bouquet for half an hour, lookin good! fingers are killin me tho! I'll tell ya, there's not gonna be any of this bouquet throwing business, theres only like 12 brooches together atm and you could knock someone out with it! sooo heavy!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL that would make the bouquet throwing funny!

"20 Killed As Bride Throws Bouquet"


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:

You could always aim it at someone you don't particularly like....


----------



## NuKe

hear that, eve?? watch urself! ;)


----------



## NuKe

gone! no backing out now!!
 



Attached Files:







060520111442.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## NuKe

this morning, after 30 mins work.
 



Attached Files:







090520111469.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 33









090520111470.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## NuKe

this afternoon, after 2 hours work!! getting there now...
 



Attached Files:







090520111472.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 35









090520111473.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Tasha

I love it :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

Tasha said:


> I love it :cloud9:

tyvm! its taken around 20 hours now!!! NOT as easy as it looks!!!!!!! gonna look amazing though!


----------



## Arcanegirl

its gorgeous!


----------



## NuKe

ty kaz :kiss:


----------



## Tasha

NuKe said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> I love it :cloud9:
> 
> tyvm! its taken around 20 hours now!!! NOT as easy as it looks!!!!!!! gonna look amazing though!Click to expand...

Oh wow, a long time but will be totally worth it, wont it?


----------



## NuKe

i hope so!! I was saying toAG earlier, I'm gonna have a few brooches left over so might make Poppy a little one, but I;ve just remembered she's carrying a teddy ringbearer down the aisle, don't want her lookin like a packmule :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

YAY! For wedding invites going out. Hope everyone replies quickly!

LOVE the bouquet! :cloud9:


----------



## Tasha

I have just read this all now, I was going oh wow to everything and telling my husband exactly what you are doing, I love all your ideas and think your wedding will be amazing. Love the speech too, the relationship you have with your brother made me go awwww, me and my little brother (well he is in his 20's but always my 'little brother') have that sort of relationship too. 

I cant wait for your big day :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

CAN'T WAIT CAN'T WAIT CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear I'm keeping my legs crossed until after your day, no way I wanna miss out on seeing everything together!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## xSamanthax

I love it!! Its looking fantastic :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

Tasha said:


> I have just read this all now, I was going oh wow to everything and telling my husband exactly what you are doing, I love all your ideas and think your wedding will be amazing. Love the speech too, the relationship you have with your brother made me go awwww, me and my little brother (well he is in his 20's but always my 'little brother') have that sort of relationship too.
> 
> I cant wait for your big day :thumbup:

I know exactly what you mean, my "little brother" turned 23 on monday and is 6'5!!! :shock:


----------



## NuKe

and thanks ladies... eve I think ur more excited than I am!! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously I'm practically bouncing it's gonna be so amazing!!!


----------



## Mynx

Wow the bouquet is really coming along! It's looking fabulous already, it's gonna look amazing when it's done! :cloud9: 

Yay for the invites going out, I got really excited when I sent our invites out! :happydance:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh WOW-ZER. I am completely gobsmacked at the bouquet so far. I have never seen anything so gorgeous (except for myself first thing in the morning :haha:). I wish I had thought of that myself 3 years ago. Stunning. Just sublime. I can't think of a superlative that really covers it.

I'll catch the boo-kaaay. I don't care if I dislocate an arm or suffer lacerations to my face and I don't care that I'm already married. I want it.

Wait! Ellen can have it, can't she? I'll just keep it safe for her...

(Hee hee)

XXX


----------



## NuKe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NuKe

my stupid SD card reader isn't working and I want to upload pics of my bouquet!! It's all done apart from the handle! :cry:


----------



## hopeandpray

The bouquet is gorgeous! I've always thought that broach ones were nice in theory but usually end up looking kinda old fashioned, your's is perfect though, so fun and bright though! Best I've seen by a mile


----------



## Aaisrie

Dammit... try restarting I want to see!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Wow, it looks amazing! :mrgreen:


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> Dammit... try restarting I want to see!!!!

it's the actual wee reader thing, it's rattley and is being recognised but keeps asking me to format it :grr: it's ok I took one with my phone! Here we go... finished, just need to trim off the handle and cover it in fabric! :happydance: I'm super pleased with how it turned out! It looks soo much better in real life, it was dark! I decided to take the peacock one out, it was too big and didn't look right!
 



Attached Files:







090520111474.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 49


----------



## tiggertea

That looks lovely Well done you! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

my idea for our cake. I hope I'm not being cheeky and asking for too much, my aunt is making it for us!

apologies for the crappy quality, just did a quick doodle in paint.

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/CAKEIDEA.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Looks good!


----------



## NuKe

its REALLY hard to write with a stupid wee laptop touch pad thing!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

love the idea for the cake ... :thumbup:

but ommgggggg!!! :wohoo: your bouquet looks fantastic :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow the finished bouquet looks amazing!!!!! And your cake concept too!!! You totally should have gone on "Four Weddings"!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Your bouquet looks fantastic,I really love it! :thumbup: Your cake idea looks great too


----------



## honeybee2

bouquet looks fab fab fab fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love the piant picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

I emailed her the picture, and she texted me sayin she didnt think her skills wud be up to it. She had planned to do the chocolate cake with chocolate icing and different coloured flowers on it. Now that does sounds lovely... but I could make the cake I designed. Easily. Wouldn't be as difficult as Poppy's birthday cake was. She's the loveliest woman in the world and I don't want to seem ungrateful or rude. Do I just leave it and have a perfectly fine and lovely cake? Or do I risk upsetting her (even though I know she'd understand) ,DIY it and get what I REALLY want??


----------



## NuKe

Poppy's hairband arrived today... the face says it all! She got used to it after a few mins tho! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







100520111482.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 21









100520111476.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## NuKe

Annoyingly, the rainbow balloons I ordered and paid for TWO WEEKS ago have not arrived yet, they haven't even been marked as dispatched. the listing says 3-4 working days. :grr: I emailed the seller on sunday and still no word!!! I'm gonna email them again tomorrow and if I don't hear anything by monday I'm filing a dispute!!! that's 30 quid!! :grr:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: that the baloons haven't turned up.

what about having two cakes hun? that's the only thing I can think of ... or what if you both made the cake together?

And that hairband is absolutely adorable :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh thats a toughie with the cake! It doesnt look too hard to me?

Annoying with the ballons too!


----------



## NuKe

I dunno what to do. If I offer to help, it might seem like I wanted her to be my helper in making the cake I really wanted? I know the one she will make will be amazing looking and delicious tho.


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds if you think you can do it yourself then do it yourself!! Even though the cake would be lovely it's your wedding day honey, you need to do everything you want to do!! Just think about the pressure it might put on you to get it done when you'll be trying to do other things!


----------



## EmmyReece

hope you get something sorted hun, it's your day and you should have everything that you *really *want :hugs: wish I had some better advice


----------



## Tiff

Are you having a bridal shower or anything? Maybe have the cake that she's doing for that one? 

I dunno... its just that EVERYTHING that I hear as a Bride's lament is that they didn't do it their way. I had yet another conversation with a girl at the store about it yesterday when I picked up my bachelorette party stuff. She was teasing me, saying that I shouldn't be planning my own bach party, that it should be my bridal party. I told her I wasn't planning all of it rofl:) but there were certain things I know I wanted. Rather than leaving it up to them and potentially be disappointed, I want to just know that everything we did for each thing was awesome! 

She thought about that and then started talking about her own wedding, and she did things everyone else's way in order to avoid hurt feelings (sound familiar? ;)) and she's regretted it ever since... and she's been married for 10 years! 

I would talk to your aunt, thank her for the lovely offer. Tell her you don't want to overwhelm her with what you want for a cake, but that this goes with your whole theme and that you don't mind at ALL to make it yourself. Maybe see how she feels? Most people understand that its your day and that you should have what you wanted.

If you did take her cake and she ever found out that you were disappointed with not having the cake you designed she'd feel rotten I'm sure! So always best to be upfront and hopefully she'll understand. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls, some great advice there! I think I could do it myself, it WOULD be a lot of pressure, but I'd be doing it the day before and I'd like to think I'd have everything else sorted by then! I think I will talk to her, in person. If it was ANYONE else I wouldn't think twice about telling them, but this lady is the nicest person in the world, NEVER has a bad word to say about anyone. I think I will.


----------



## tiggertea

The day before our wedding I was running around like a blue arsed fly getting final bits and bobs sorted (I was only getting round to painting my nails at 11.30pm...). A cake will keep a few days in a good tin, so I would do it a little in advance :flower:


----------



## NuKe

even a chocolate cake??

got 3 RSVP's back today! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

yay for the rsvps coming back :happydance:


----------



## tiggertea

Yep. Not weeks in advance but a few days will be fine. 1 tier of mine was chocolate and I collected it on the Friday (I got married Tues).
Yay for RSVPs. They were quick!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: for RSVP's!

Can't you make the cake and freeze it? I thought that's what people on the wedding cake shows do? :haha: The day before the wedding can get super stressful. :hugs:


----------



## kintenda

Haven't read loads or properly, but if you want to make the cake yourself, it'll keep if it's iced (am presuming that's what the stripy bits are?) for ages. Alternatively you could freeze it :) I wouldn't recommend doing it too close to the wedding as you'll be super uber busy with everything else going on. xx


----------



## NuKe

just got an email to say Poppy's custom weenotion nappy for the wedding has been dispatched!! :happydance:


----------



## krockwell

I would get her to make your cake... because you're not going to have time to do it a few days before the wedding! You're gonna be so overwhelmed with everything else and making sure things are just so... Although, you could freeze (any cake) the cake...and it could last for probably a week in the freezer, just pull it out a day before so it has time to thaw, and it should be fine! :thumbup: My SIL decorates cakes, and she always freezes the cakes (helps to decorate them). 

IF she still wants to do a cake for you, get her to make the "grooms" cake? :shrug:

btw, I absolutely love your bouquet... I wasn't thinking a broach bouquet would be pretty at all (infact I was quite worried for you :haha:) But it looks fabulous!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

krockwell said:


> I would get her to make your cake... because you're not going to have time to do it a few days before the wedding! You're gonna be so overwhelmed with everything else and making sure things are just so... Although, you could freeze (any cake) the cake...and it could last for probably a week in the freezer, just pull it out a day before so it has time to thaw, and it should be fine! :thumbup: My SIL decorates cakes, and she always freezes the cakes (helps to decorate them).
> 
> IF she still wants to do a cake for you, get her to make the "grooms" cake? :shrug:
> 
> btw, I absolutely love your bouquet... I wasn't thinking a broach bouquet would be pretty at all (infact I was quite worried for you :haha:) But it looks fabulous!! :flower:

thanks for tellin me krocky!!! :rofl:

u need to have faith!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I RSVP'd before I even got my invite... well as much as I can confirm I'm gonna be there 4 days before EDD!! LOL At least it'll give me something exciting to keep my mind off how uncomfortable I'm gonna be!!!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


THE BOUQUET IS TOTALLY FINISHED!!! who wants to see?? ;)


----------



## xSamanthax

ME!!! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

ok ill go take a pic :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

:wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

I covered the handle in the same fabric my dress is getting made from. :D VERY pleased!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/110520111491.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/110520111490.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/110520111492.jpg


----------



## xSamanthax

*OMG WOW!!!! * That is fantastic and so beautiful!!!! You have done a fantastic job on it :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thankyou! it took a total of 24 hours work. sheesh. worth it I think though! :D


----------



## tiggertea

It looks FAB!


----------



## Mynx

OMG!! That's is absolutely gorgeous hun! :cloud9: Well done you! I bet it's bloody heavy tho eh :haha: Anyone pisses you off on the day, a swift right hook with that baby will sort them out :rofl:


----------



## marley2580

Love it, wish I was having one like that. Can't be bothered with all the work though lol


----------



## kintenda

Your bouquet is stunning! x


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> OMG!! That's is absolutely gorgeous hun! :cloud9: Well done you! I bet it's bloody heavy tho eh :haha: Anyone pisses you off on the day, a swift right hook with that baby will sort them out :rofl:

It is ridiculously heavy! Actually, I'm going to weigh it!! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

marley2580 said:


> Love it, wish I was having one like that. Can't be bothered with all the work though lol

I'm going to sell it afterwards ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds it's beautiful!!!!!! I love the handle too!!! Stunning!!


----------



## NuKe

it's almost 800 grams. :shock:


----------



## krockwell

Aww you're going to sell it? I thought for sure you'd keep it and put it in a box with your dress...like the rest of us crazies. :rofl: 

I still have my dried pink rose bouquet...not sure what I'm gonna do with it though :haha:

It looks so fabulous. :flower:


----------



## NuKe

yeah, I'm not much of a hoarder lol. i might keep it, dunno!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

That is beautiful hun =) SO personal too!


----------



## NuKe

I tried Poppy's flowergirl dress on the other week and she screamed, so I just put it down to her being tired. I did it again today and she started crying before it even touched her!! I don't know what it is! I'm going to keep trying because she looks sooo beautiful!! Need to sort the shoulder straps out though. What am I going to do if she won't wear it? :cry: Also tried her Converse on too. :cloud9:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111500.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111501.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111504.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

She'll wear it if you tell her she has to! :D (Maybe I'm a bad mummy like that though!)
It's soooo beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

she will wear it but will just cry the whole time!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Will she be distracted at all? Alex has been like that with shoes and once hes distracted with gong out hes fine!


----------



## Aaisrie

You could bribe her! Wear the dress and get [insert something here] and keep doing it until she likes wearing the dress LOL


----------



## tiggertea

hehehe bribery and corruption!


----------



## Aaisrie

It's just conditioning!! Psychological lol


----------



## tiggertea

:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Could the fabric be itching her legs hun? It's the only thing I could possibly think of. If it is, what about a pair of white leggings underneath or tights?

Hope you manage to persuade her to like it as she looks absolutely adorable in it, and omg those converse are amazing :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

see I thought that, but it's satin lined, including the skirt bit! 

OT, but LOOK HER WEDDING NAPPY ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If she won't wear the dress, I think I'm gonna put her in her converse, rainbow babylegs, the nappy and find a rainbow tshirt!!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111508.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's sooooo cute :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi hun, i was being nosy on facebook and saw your weenotions post and came looking for a pic :blush: its lovely, and your bouquet is bloody amazing! poppy looks gorgeous in her dress too :cloud9: off to read the whoel thing now lol x


----------



## NuKe

hehehe ty char! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

okay, problem number TWO!! The rainbow balloons still haven't arrived so emailed the seller on sat, no response so emailed again today and got this response:

HI i did send you a message to say i have been waiting over 4 weeks for these to come in a delviery and they have failed to arrive. I have no date for them and i didnt realise i was out of stock. They could come in tommorow but they may not come in for a month. I have no date. I can offer you a full refund or you are welcome to wait, i did send message from my i phone so its a possibility you didnt recieve it, so i am sincerely sorry about that. Let me know what you would like me to do, thansk lizax 

FUCK. :dohh: I've asked for a refund and I'm going to see if I can find them anywer else!! Can't risk not getting them in time!!


----------



## NuKe

its ok i found some lol. phew! got em ordered.

https://www.funpartysupplies.co.uk/...rshape-foil-balloon-uninflated-each-7272.html


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: glad you got the replacement balloons ordered hun 

was just about to go on a google rampage searching for new ones for you lol


----------



## NuKe

lol! it was the second link down when i did a search!


----------



## EmmyReece

Looking brill :thumbup:

Do you know how long you'll be waiting for them for?


----------



## NuKe

it said guaranteed by 6pm on the 20th! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: that's great


----------



## tiggertea

:dance:


----------



## NuKe

Okay I'm slightly annoyed. I was looking for purple converse for Barry's cousin/best friend/best man and I found ones on ebay for 25 quid inc p&p, but they only had sizes 9 and 11, he needs a 10. The next cheapest i could fine wer 40 inc p&p, i got barry to text him and ask him if he could wear a 9 or 11, and he sent back "no i need a 10, im not wearing shoes that don't fit me all day". :shock: okay, you need a 10. say that, don't be cheeky about it!! I'm fuming. It's not like we can't afford the dearer ones, it was just a fucking question like!!


----------



## tiggertea

Tell him to fooking pay for them if he's that fussy. :lol:


----------



## NuKe

I don't mind paying for them, but all he needed to say was "I really do need a ten". barry says hes probably in one of his "moods". :saywhat:


----------



## tiggertea

I'd still make him pay for them *crosses arms and looks snotty* :rofl:

ETA: like this - :sulk: :haha:


----------



## NuKe

I'm in a dilemma. I want my hair up, but I just found this old pic of me and I really love my hair like this?! I don't know what to dooooooooo!!! 

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/h.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Whichever way you feel like "you" :thumbup:


----------



## Jin

I agree. which ever you feel most comfortable with. Why don't you have a play around with some different styles and get a friend to take some pics. Then you can have a look through the snaps and see which you prefer. But I have to say you look really pretty in that picture you posted.


----------



## Mynx

Ooo loving the pink bob! But I also loved the rolls you were planning on having! Sorry I'm no help :dohh: 

Bouquet looks flippin fab hun, well done! :thumbup: 
And OMG Poppy looks gorgeous in that dress! I'm sure she'll come round to wearing it if you put it on her every so often! Unless of course, like Emmy said, it might be itching her or something? I secretly love the idea of the Custom WN with the rainbow babylegs and Tshirt and purple converse tho!! :cloud9:


----------



## krockwell

Personally, I LOVED the trial of your hair previously, it was more "weddingish" if that makes sense? :shrug:

Glad you got the balloons sorted out. :thumbup:

And hopefully Poppy will get used to wearing her dress soon, I'm sure it'll just take time. :) :flower:


----------



## hopeandpray

Your hair looks great in that picture but having it up kinda goes better with the retro vibe and style of the dress. Don't worry too much about Poppy's dress. That nappy is so amazing that if she still isn't in used to the dress that the wn and leggings will looks great. Last thing you want is to have to be fussing about and dealing with her being uncomfortable all day


----------



## Aaisrie

I say wear it up for the reason that at my wedding I wore mine down and I found myself constantly pushing it out of my face whereas at the reception at home I wore it up and it was out of the way and I was able to dance and be talking to people without it annoying me [or getting greasy from being touched constantly!].

And I agree with Deb, tell him to buy his own damn shoes the cheeky git!!


----------



## mommy43

ok i just found this im your new stalker:) (only read the first 33 pages but i will come back for another marathon reading session i promise) 
ok i think your MAD n i love it 
i reallllllllly love your shoes wish i could walk in heels
loving the balloons idea too i love rainbows:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am going to stalk you!
This wedding seems amazing!!!!

Deff my kind of wedding!


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww Poppy looks so cute in her dress and i love the nappy!! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

welcome, new stalkers! :haha:



mommy43 said:


> ok i just found this im your new stalker:) (only read the first 33 pages but i will come back for another marathon reading session i promise)
> ok i think your MAD n i love it
> i reallllllllly love your shoes wish i could walk in heels
> loving the balloons idea too i love rainbows:)

I can't walk in heels either!! I have a "practice" pair I walk in for a while every day which are higher, have a narrower spike and not comfortable at all, so I'm hoping they will help! 

and yes, I am a little mad :haha:


I agree with you all ladies, I think I'm just gonna get it lopped off after the wedding! "I do updo" it is! :thumbup: 

I'm currently at my mum's house waiting on the cable guy cuz she's at work and my dad's in bristol for the dog agility world championships! GO DAD!!!


----------



## NuKe

got a few more RSVPs back today, thats 8 out of 20, all coming!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: yayy :D 

I can't wait for sending out my invites, got ages to wait though :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

check out our ringBEARer!! :haha:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111517.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww, I love, love, love it :happydance: Those little converse are so funky :D


----------



## mommy43

^^ that bear is cool


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh hun your wedding is the one I can NOT wait for pics of!

I live the bear and poppy looks adorable, My R hated her bridesmaid dress too but on the day she was fine xx


----------



## mommy43

right ive finished reading the whole thing now phew....
i love the last link for nails but if u think 1st will look better go for it 
i love poppys nappy n love the idea of her in nappy tshirt baby legs too it will look great your not going with traditional so y should she :rofl:(no offence intended just looooove fluff) her nappy would be on show too :winkwink:
the bouquet looks amazzzzzing so sparky i love sparkles :rofl:
as for cake go with what u want
and one more thing i want an invite:haha:
failing that i wanna see all the piics its gonna look amazing


----------



## NuKe

oh my fuck. ive only just gone and got a bfp!!!!!!!! :shock: NOTHING ON FB PLEASE!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

:happydance:Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## NuKe

lmfao eve!!!


----------



## NuKe

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/130520111538.jpg

thats a bfp rite???


----------



## Aaisrie

I would do that for real but I would probably puke everywhere... I'm trying to keep your journal puke free!!!!! I'm so happy for you I can hardly type!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Honey there is NO DOUBT THAT IS A BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! NONE!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Omg !! Congratulations hunny!!! :happydance: 

Love your little ring Bear btw, it's adorable! x


----------



## Jin

Oh wow. Congratulations Nuke!!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

OMG hun!!! Congrats on your :bfp: that defo looks like one!!!!! Do a FRER :thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggggg congrats hun :happydance: :dance:


----------



## NuKe

it's insane!!!! i came off the pill 3 months ago, we started ttc and then we had a talk last week and decided to go back to wtt as we couldn't afford it... guess this little bean had other plans!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Money can't buy you love darlin'!! Oooo I wonder what you're gonna have this time!!!! Well you know I have girls and boys stuff you can have LOL Atticus will be about 7mo old by the time you're due and Immi sent me SO much of C's stuff and it's in really good nick so you're sorted!!


----------



## EMYJC

No bloody doubt about it, you're cooking on gas!!!!!! :) Congrats :)


----------



## mommy43

wow congratulations i second do a frer you'll get a great line :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

wow! congratulations! should annouce it at the wedding ;)


----------



## NuKe

Char&Bump-x said:


> wow! congratulations! should annouce it at the wedding ;)

that's what i was thinking! :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

You'd be about 12 weeks then? So perfect timing!


----------



## NuKe

yep! there's no way I'll be showing either! question- will i still be able to wear my shapewear? will it be safe do u think??


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

*WOW WOW WOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!*:hugs:


:baby::happydance::cloud9::dance::hug::yipee::friends::headspin::smug::fool::football::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::bunny::yellow::crib:

I'M DELIGHTED FOR YOU!

(Shapewear will be fine. I wore my kidney warmers to a wedding (under my dress of course) at 10 weeks, so you should be a-ok as long as they completely cover your tum and don't dig in...might make you feel queasy more than anything else)


XXX


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Oh, and nip round to Tescos and get a Clearblue Digi, will you? Does Barry know? Oh please tell all!

XXX


----------



## NuKe

I took another test and I mean the line is as strong as the control line!!!!!! Not faint at all like the first one!! I just handed him the test and he looked confused, then saw it and nearly died LOL. he's over the moon tho :D


----------



## tiggertea

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Congrats!! Now send some of that lucky dust my way please :flower:


----------



## BertieBones

Oh!

What have I missed!!!!!

Nuke, Congrats!

That is without a doubt a BFP!!!!!

Wow!

So happy for u! xxxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> yep! there's no way I'll be showing either! question- will i still be able to wear my shapewear? will it be safe do u think??

You sure you won't be showing???? It's a 2nd baby honey... this was me at 6w and 10w this time:

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/20101121_10-2.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Noodle/3556ba2e.jpg


----------



## Mynx

10 weeks! :shock: That's an impressive bump!! 

But yeah, Aaisrie is right hun, second baby and all that, you tend to show quicker.. especially if there's not much of a gap between pregnancies.. mine was different as there's a 17 year gap between my two girls so I only had a teeny bump at 12 weeks lol! 

Awww congrats again hun! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mynx I literally didn't know I was pregnant even though AF was 2w late because we didn't BD anywhere near O and the day after I found out my tummy just popped out!!


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:

What a perfect 'pre' wedding present!

:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

CONGRATS BABE xx


----------



## NuKe

eve... SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP!!!


----------



## ames_x

Just read the whole journal!! Haha!! Your wedding sounds friggin amazing!!! Loveee the bouquet would deffo keep it :) poppy looks adorable in her dress and converse, and huge congrats on the bfp! Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds if I didn't say anything and you couldn't get your dress shut you would be asking me why I kept my mouth shut!!!


----------



## honeybee2

linds!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats hunny! xxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Lindsay, yer far too quiet on FB. People will think something's up! :haha: How's ya diddlin' today, Sweets?

I got evening reception invite from Kat today! Going to have to hit the shops big time, now.

XXX


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:O ...................... CONGRATS ! :D ! x


----------



## NuKe

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Lindsay, yer far too quiet on FB. People will think something's up! :haha: How's ya diddlin' today, Sweets?
> 
> I got evening reception invite from Kat today! Going to have to hit the shops big time, now.
> 
> XXX

I'm great! Still can't believe it!! Exhausted but no sickness or anything thank god!!


----------



## NuKe

Ok, back to topic! :haha: Barry took his best man out to get waistcoats today, 15 quid each in matalan!! bargain much? :thumbup: they are bullying me into wearing black shirts instead of white though. i think white will look better!!! barry tried on his outfit too, i need to order a different belt though because when he puts his tie and current belt on, the belt blue looks really washed out!


----------



## Aaisrie

Bargain!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh congrats on the bfp!


----------



## amie-leigh

:shock: i just popped in for a nose i wasn't expecting to see a :bfp:
congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

check this badboy out!! and thanks girls :flower:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140520111552.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

woooooooooooooooooooooooo definite bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

Eurgh... sooo bloated and cramping like mad!


----------



## Floralaura

1) Your wedding will be amazing!

2) i LOVE the nappy, so your LO will still look goegues even without the dress (which is also super cute!)

3) The bouquet is lovely, well done you for 20hrs of work, its really paid off

and last but not least

4) Congratulations!! Looks like Bean didnt want to miss Mummy and Daddies wedding lol..

oh and 5) Hello! I was looking through this section dreaming about when we finally set a date and came across your journal, im now going to subscribe if you dont mind! x


----------



## lauzie84

Just caught up on about 15 pages worth.....
First of all HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm so so happy for you!! 

I love poppys dress, but if worse comes to worse I think the nappy with babylegs and t shirt will look just as gorgeous!!! 

The ringbearer teddy is very cute too! 

My goodness it's all getting very close now isn't it?!

Did you make a decision on the cake?


----------



## NuKe

yeah I think I'm just gonna go with it and let my aunt do it! Last thing I need in my delicate state is more stress :haha:


----------



## Kayley

CONGRATULATIONS Nuke!!! :D


----------



## honeybee2

its so exciting but you wont be able to drink but you have a baby beeeeeeean! xx


----------



## NuKe

I don't drink anyway! Haven't touched a drop in nearly 3 years now! So it's all good. God I actually cannot believe it!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm going for dress measurements on saturday!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nuke, how much did your build a bear cost?


----------



## xSamanthax

Ellie (my daughter) has a Build A Bear It cost me £41 in total, that was with a £5 gift card too for the next time we go for more clothes


----------



## NuKe

Arcanegirl said:


> Nuke, how much did your build a bear cost?

errr... my mum got it for her but the bear was about 15 and the tux was a tenner- we already had the converse from her other one!


----------



## NuKe

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee goin to see my dress designer on saturdayyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Yay! how exciting!!!! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

YAY! You'll have to get it made so it's easily adjusted for a growing bump! :dance:


----------



## honeybee2

let us know how you get on


----------



## krockwell

NuKe said:


> check this badboy out!! and thanks girls :flower:
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140520111552.jpg

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


I go away for a few days and THIS is what I come back to?!?!?!?! :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

SO EXCITINGGGGGGGGGGG!!! :thumbup: 

:cloud9:

CONGRATS MOMMA!!!!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

KROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY we are pregnant at the same time again!!


----------



## krockwell

NuKe said:


> KROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY we are pregnant at the same time again!!

I know!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

BUMP BUDDIES


----------



## NuKe

Barry forgot our anniversary :cry:

he feels awful.


----------



## xSamanthax

Awww sorry he forgot :hugs: i wouldn't worry too much though, my OH Mark never ever remembers :dohh: even when i tell him the day before!


----------



## Aaisrie

Aw honey... not that it's any excuse but you both have a lot going on right now!!!


----------



## tiggertea

We got married on our Anniversary so M had no excuse. Make him buy you something nice! :winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL tell him you'll save him money on an anni pressie because he can buy you a WN hahahaha


----------



## NuKe

i was going to suggest that... thought it might be pushing my luck though :haha: hes taking us out for lunch on friday. guess wer to eve??? ;)


----------



## honeybee2

aw babe, I bet he didnt mean too! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mwah ha ha you're going to Brewers without me?!?!?!?! :o *drooooolllls* And now you've mentioned it [even though I feel horrendously sick this morning!] all I can think of is SMOTHERED CHICKEN!!!!


----------



## morri

Hallo :wave: Just seen that you are expecting again :) Congrats :)


----------



## NuKe

ty morri!!! :kiss: and eve we just went to papa browns instead ;) american breakfast ohhh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Aaisrie

Haven't been there... smothered chickennnnnnnnn I want itttttt


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: papa browns is AWESOME. american breakfast = 

2 massive fat fluffy pancakes 
maple syrup
2 hash browns
sausage
2 bacon rashers
fried egg
fried tomato
sliced mushrooms (i swapped these for a second sausage :haha:)

pops had a pancake, ive never seen one disappear so quickly!! oh and the american breakfast is only 6 quid!


----------



## morri

Doesnt sound too different from my South Africans OH favourite breakfast :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I quite like the Ikea breakfast - it's good and cheap!!! lol Did you see my sig? I made you my bump buddy :]


----------



## honeybee2

I like the frankie & benny breakfast. 2 breakfasts for £10 with unlimited tea, coffee & juice.

You can choose from bacon with pancakes and mayple syrup and a big full breakfast, muffins and eggs and quite a few bits and bobs!


----------



## Tiff

Aww, I'm sorry he forgot your anni! :( On the upside, at least he's feeling bad about it. :haha:

What's the difference between breakfasts over there and breakfasts over here? :blush: :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

u haven't lived til u've had a fry-up! Sausage, bacon, mushrooms, black pudding, fried tomatoes, fried egg, baked beans... And if u fancy an ulster fry, fried soda bread and tadie (potato) bread!! Sometimes wth chips too!


----------



## Tiff

:shock: Holy hell. 

The WW part of me just had a meltdown. The other part of me however was MMMMM!! :smug: Except for blood pudding. I'm not sure if I'd like that. :blush: My fave breakfast is poached eggs, bacon (crispy), homefries and toast. 

:munch:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Chips with a fry??????????? Defibrilator, anyone? :haha:


----------



## NuKe

Tiff said:


> :shock: Holy hell.
> 
> The WW part of me just had a meltdown. The other part of me however was MMMMM!! :smug: Except for blood pudding. I'm not sure if I'd like that. :blush: My fave breakfast is poached eggs, bacon (crispy), homefries and toast.
> 
> :munch:

you know what, i avoided it for YEARS, thought it sounded pure vile. tried it, and it actually is gorgeous!!! not too keen on white pudding tho :nope:


----------



## MajellaG

NuKe said:


> u haven't lived til u've had a fry-up! Sausage, bacon, mushrooms, black pudding, fried tomatoes, fried egg, baked beans... And if u fancy an ulster fry, fried soda bread and tadie (potato) bread!! Sometimes wth chips too!

A proper Ulster Fry. Hard to beat!! Had one yesterday!! YUMMMM!! Probably not a great idea when TTC tho!!

Love all the wedding items Nuke - your so brave!
My wedding was totally traditional & boring!!


----------



## NuKe

thankyou :flower:

i don't think I'm brave- I just know what I like, I'd feel completely ridiculous in a white dress!


----------



## Tiff

Funny you say that about the blood pudding! I actually just tried Haggis fritters the other day. I still didn't really like it (although tasted a lot like sausage to me!). Sometimes I just can't wrap my mind around the other stuff. :haha:


----------



## NuKe

ill try anything once (within reason!) i was watching Gordon Ramsey's new programme last night and he was in Vietnam, they went to a restaurant and killed a snake, he had to do a shot of some drink with the STILL BEATING heart of the snake in it!! :sick:


----------



## Aaisrie

Did he eat baluut eggs too? I saw those on the trailer


----------



## Tiff

There's this show on the Discovery Channel and its like "Man vs Nature" and he goes into places and survives off of like nothing at all? I think in one he ate a Tarantula. :sick: Which freaked me the HECK out as I am terribly arachnophobic.

The thing was between his fingers, legs all flopping. I get the shivers just thinking about it. :argh:


----------



## NuKe

Tiff said:


> There's this show on the Discovery Channel and its like "Man vs Nature" and he goes into places and survives off of like nothing at all? I think in one he ate a Tarantula. :sick: Which freaked me the HECK out as I am terribly arachnophobic.
> 
> The thing was between his fingers, legs all flopping. I get the shivers just thinking about it. :argh:

omg. there's this british guy here called Bear Grylls who does stuff like that. i remember watching his programme once and he didn't have any water and was in the desert so he grabbed a big pile of elephant poo and held it above his mouth and squeezed the poo water out and drank it! eeeeew! and i also saw him eat berries out of a bear poo!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww poor spider.. we have a tarantula!


----------



## Tiff

Aaaaaagh I can't handle that! Its the legs that creep me the F out. Honest to god, I can't even kill them because I am too phobic to get near them. I don't even know where the phobia started, but I can't even look at a picture of a tarantula, I nearly pass out. :blush:

I've heard they are affectionate tho. I remember asking someone if they spin webs, because in my mind they are probably good little hunters and don't need them. I want to say they do? Eeeek, can't think any more of it... I'll have nightmares tonight! :argh:

What the actual FUCK with drinking poo. :sick: Oh my god, that is the worst thing I've heard all night! :haha: Right before bed too! :rofl: I'm gonna be going to bed thinking about drinking elephant poo water and tarantulas.

Yep. Looks like its gonna be a banner right for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

ill find a clip of it wen i get to my computer!


----------



## Aaisrie

Tiff they are pretty affectionate - ours only spins when shes about to moult and literally covers the tank inside with a white film... not like a web you would see from a house spider. Technically she is my OH's but I have worked with her a lot as we used to work in the pet store she is from. I have a snake though lol


----------



## morri

I only don't like the spiders with short thick legs and a sturdy big body. . I don't mind the spiders(small body with long legs) because those are just the type of spider which keep pesky insects and even ants away(I have a wintergarten room where I saw that there were a couple of ants. well they were dead in the spider web)


----------



## tiggertea

:argh: *runs and hides from spiders and snakes*


----------



## NuKe

i dont mind snakes, my friend has a corn snake called Larry and he's lovely. spiders :sick:


----------



## NuKe

tried poppy's dress on again today twice. first time she was a bit whingey but no proper crying. second time was this evening after her nap and once i distracted her (wasn't impressed with me putting it on her), she was fine!!! it's soooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuute. :cloud9:


----------



## honeybee2

ahhhhhhhhh i want to see a pic!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yay for the dress!!!!! I'm so glad she's getting used to it :]


----------



## NuKe

i didnt get a pic :( i shud have, she was on her trike with it on :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

It'll be boggin' by the wedding!!


----------



## NuKe

nothin a babywipe wont fix :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahaha babywipes solve all stains!!!


----------



## Mynx

They do! I use them for everything :haha:

Glad Poppy is getting used to the dress hun :)


----------



## NuKe

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee going to see the dress designer tomorrow!


----------



## tiggertea

woooohoooooo!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yey :)


----------



## NuKe

im excited to see how many inches ive lost since november!


----------



## NuKe

oh yeah... and to get the dress started :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooooo that's so exciting honey!!!!!!! Don't forget to tell her you're pregnant!!


----------



## NuKe

oh i know!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I can't wait to see it when it's finished, you're gonna look amazing!!


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Have fun hun!!!


----------



## NuKe

so went to see the designer this morning, got measured and I've lost 11 1/2 inches off my bust/waist/hips since november!!! :happydance: anyway, she's going to make up a mock of my dress and I've to go back on the 9th for a fitting! eeeeeeeeeeee so excited!!!


----------



## Mynx

Wow that's amazing hun!! 11 and a half inches!! Well done :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Well done you! Did you warn her of possible expansion? :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow Linds!! Well done you!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Tiff

WELL DONE!

Oh, and wanted to show you this link! Its an Etsy store that makes bouquets like the one you did but they are FREAKING EXPENSIVE and if I'm honest yours looks better!!! Could always be something to do as a side project to sell?


----------



## Mynx

I agree with Tiff, your's is sooo much nicer than the Etsy ones! :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

aw shucks you guys :blush:

I agree though, they don't look very well put together (the arrangement i mean) but this one is amazing https://www.etsy.com/listing/66189556/large-art-deco-bouquet-over-the-top 

and yes i did debs! :coolio:


----------



## morri

Well done on the weight loss :D.


----------



## tiggertea

Holy Moley! 300 squids?! :shock:


----------



## NuKe

Think about it tho... my brooches cost around 100 quid. and took around 25 hours to make. so if i was getting minimum wage, it would total up to just over 200 to break even.


----------



## krockwell

I think you should sell it on ebay for minimum of what the brooches cost :thumbup: But hopefully more then that (of course). 

It's stunning and would help to pay for some more things for the wedding! :D :yipee: 

btw, did you start a preggo journal yet?


----------



## NuKe

not yet! dunno if im gonna do one or not!


----------



## tiggertea

I know. You really can't pay people to make these things. My latest make I finished up charging £4/hour coz to ask for more would have made me feel rotten :lol:


----------



## cherryglitter

New stalker!!! :)

Poppy is your DOUBLE. She looks so beautiful in her little dress but I LOVE the idea of her in babylegs with her custom WN. Would be amazing!

Your brooch bouquet is STUNNING and I want one just to look at it all day long. Id be well proud of myself if I managed to make that lol!!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

:smug:


----------



## jen1604

Ello ello my fellow cloth bum mama and wedding planner ;) 

Can I stalk? 

How long have you been planning your wedding for in total. 

I'm so tempted to get Leni a custom WN for my big day but not even sure it would definitely arrive in time :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

:wave: been planning since november really, that's when we set the date! wens ur big day?? any customs ive ordered haven't taken longer than 2 weeks, but if u email them they can put a rush on it for you!


----------



## jen1604

6th July so I need to make a decision quickly on what I want on his nappy!! Xxx


----------



## NuKe

do it!!! do ur colour scheme!!


----------



## NuKe

yahooooooooooo she seems to be getting used to it!!! :happydance:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/260520111649.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/260520111651.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/260520111652.jpg


----------



## mommy43

bless shes so sweet


----------



## krockwell

omg, that is just so adorable!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

YAY!!!!!!!!!! That's fantastic... I'm so glad, I told you she'd get used to it!!!! Although you should cut out a section at the back so we can see her nappy hahaha


----------



## LunaBean

Aww I love her dress!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Soooooo pleased she seems to be getting used to the dress hun :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies :cloud9:



Aaisrie said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!! That's fantastic... I'm so glad, I told you she'd get used to it!!!! Although you should cut out a section at the back so we can see her nappy hahaha

I plan on having her in the babylegs/nappy combo for the evening do!


----------



## Mynx

Aww so pleased she's getting used to the dress! And omg doesnt she look adorable :cloud9: 

Loving the idea of the babylegs/nappy combo for the evening too :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ohhhh yea bring it!!!!!! I hope you have someone on nappy duty for you so you don't have to worry about it!!!! I hope she doesn't wait and poo as soon as you put it on her LOL


----------



## NuKe

christ dont even say that!!! i plan on putting her in it 2 mins before the wedding!! and wns are great cuzi can just change the insert (the only pocket nappy I've tried wer this is an option!)


----------



## Aaisrie

Unless she has a major poo LOLOLOLOL I hope you have sposie liners handy!!


----------



## NuKe

imagine if she had a poo when we were saying our vows


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahah even better if she announced it to everyone!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

hahaha, can't see that hapnin!! although in the past couple of days shes started sayin hiya and uhhhhhhhhoooooooo when she drops something hehehe :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

If she screamed POO out LOL It's another 2 mo away so you just never know!!!


----------



## NuKe

lmfao! that would actually be hilarious!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Honey hilarious would be me turning up in that Rice and Chicken outfit LOL


----------



## NuKe

PWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! :rofl:

is that racist?? i hope not lol :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahaha nah it was just such a sexy outfit... and the only reason I'm NOT gonna wear it is because I'd look so fucking amazing that I'd look better than the bride and that's a faux pas!!! LOL


----------



## NuKe

ty :haha:

speaking of poo, we haven't had any in this house since wednesday morning... im constantly on edge haha!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wait she hasnt pooed in 2 days?? Is she constipated again??


----------



## NuKe

i think so... and you can bet ur "bottom" dollar haha:) that the explosion will happen during jo jingles tomorrow morning :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

oh wait i hear whinging and grunting!! poor wee thing.


----------



## Aaisrie

Och bless her! Poor wee bum :[


----------



## NuKe

hahaha eve she must have heard us talking about her lack of pooping! just did a massive poo!!! not hard tho :shrug: weird.


----------



## Aaisrie

She's on movicol though isn't she??


----------



## EmyDra

Don't think i'll catch up on here too quickly!

But i'm so excited! It's going to be STUNNING.


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> She's on movicol though isn't she??

i stopped giving it to her like 2 weeks ago, because she was doing poosplosions like 3/4 times a day from teething, didnt see the point! shes now doing what i wud consider to be normal pooing!


----------



## tiger

stalking..........


----------



## Aaisrie

Youch!!! Bless her wee cotton socks, I just picked up my new prescription for movicol yesterday


----------



## tiggertea

I love how there's a full page of poo talk.... :rofl:
Poor Poppy. Glad she's relieved now though!


----------



## NuKe

welcome tiger :wave:

and tigs :haha:

Barry's away on his stag weekend atm, i am sooooooooooooooo boreddddddddddddddd

this is where they went: https://www.toddsleap.com/


----------



## buttons1

wow just popped in your journal and noticed your ticker, a belated congrats on baby number 2. Hope the wedding plans are coming along ok


----------



## xSamanthax

Hope Barry has a good time on his stag do weekend!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hope Barry had fun and I hope you're taking it easy!!!!!!! I have 2 words to share with you at this time....

SMOTHERED CHICKEN

LOL I can't stop thinking about it hahahaha and I'm feeling so not well today either... eugh and we haven't hooked up in weeeeeekkkkssss!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Ok, I give in. I have to ask... what is this "Smothered Chicken" you speak of? (My best guess being it's not a chicken with a pillow over it's face....)


----------



## Aaisrie

omg Debs we had gone to Brewers Fayre in Carrick for lunch and they do this chicken breast with bbq sauce, bacon and cheese on it and it's frickin AMAZING and it's even included in the meal deal of 2 meals for £10..... *drools*


----------



## tiger

hi :hi: :hugs: hope your well, glad you got my friend request on fb :D congrats on baby number 2 !! :dance:


----------



## tiggertea

Aaisrie said:


> omg Debs we had gone to Brewers Fayre in Carrick for lunch and they do this chicken breast with bbq sauce, bacon and cheese on it and it's frickin AMAZING and it's even included in the meal deal of 2 meals for £10..... *drools*

*invites herself to lunch at Brewers Fayre*


----------



## NuKe

andddddddddd im back!!! decided to go stay at my mum and dads last night, pops had a rough nite, therefore so did i! ended up with both of us in a single bed at 5am haha. I am SHATTERED. Barry had a great time! They did clay pigeon shooting, a 500m zip line, rodeo bull, blindfolded landrover driving round an obstacle course, and all got strapped into another landrover and the guy drove round the course at high speed! Barry said he's never been so scared in his life :rofl: then they had a bbq and drank far too much. my little brother flew over from london to go with them and hes a beer drinker... someone brought tesco value gin... hence my bro ended up being sick multiple times today :rofl: poor lad.


----------



## Aaisrie

Tis his own fault!!! Hope Pops is more settled now <3


----------



## NuKe

ty hunny bun. barrys currently trying to get her to sleep, shes not in the best of form. think its poo issues, gave her movicol with her dinner so hope it sorts it out!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine tends to work the day after I take it so hopefully she won't have to suffer too long. How're you feeling??


----------



## NuKe

blind!! one of the wee nose pieces on my glasses broke off there now, so im like ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh at everything :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

Just seen your ticker whilst on another thread- congratulations hun!! So broody with all you guys that were with me in 3rd tri with Abigail all having second babies! 

Definitely should announce it at the wedding! So special :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

aww u not fancy another twiggy?


----------



## twiggy56

I was broody as hell when she was about 9 months, then she hit 1 and now shes going though the terrible twos early and is a right handful, so its put me off :rofl:

Also we are trying to save for a mortgage deposit as OH says no #2 until we own our own place and have 'roots' :growlmad: Damn sensible husband :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

yeah we decided to go back to wtt due to the financial situation... less than a week later... :bfp:


----------



## twiggy56

Its meant to be then hun! :flower: Congratulations :)


----------



## MNORBURY

phewww finally at page 68 :haha:. New stalker here :wave:

Congratulations on BFP :happydance:

I love how ballsy you are Nuke with your quirky style, you're wedding will be AMAZING!!! Poppys dress is absolutely gorgeous and your bouquet is out of this world. I can't wait to see pics of the day, hope you're not getting too stressed xxx


----------



## NuKe

:flower: welcome new stalker! im so impressed you read the whole thing!!


----------



## honeybee2

how you getting on darling? xx


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> :flower: welcome new stalker! im so impressed you read the whole thing!!

I'm such a failure XD


----------



## NuKe

bit of a traumatic couple of days


----------



## Mynx

Everything ok hun? x


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: stay positive hun.


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> Everything ok hun? x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-help-plz-bleeding-would-you-do-updated.html


----------



## Mynx

Oh my good god. 

I really dont know what to say. Big hugs to you sweetie :hugs: and I hope the scan shows that everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

nuke! praying for you xx


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls. the mw said "try and take it easy"... i was like i have a 15 month old and im gettting married in 7 weeks!!!


----------



## honeybee2

hopefully you will be ok- my sister bled for a few days early on because she was having sex xx


----------



## NuKe

none of that here :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

haha! Hope your going to be ok xx


----------



## tiger

oh hun i hope u and little bean are ok :hugs: stay sticky little one !!!


----------



## jen1604

How are you doing this morning Nuke? :flower: Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Aaisrie

*UPDATE*

Just to let you all know, NuKe has been for the scan and there was no visible sac. She's going home to lie down. I'm sure she would appreciate your thoughts at this time :[


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thinking of you so much Nuke.

Thank you for updating us Aisrie x


----------



## honeybee2

thinking of you darling xx


----------



## Mynx

Thanks for the update Aaisrie :hugs: 

Nuke, I'm so so sorry :hugs: Lots of love and thoughts to you hun :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

So sorry hun. :cry:

xxxxx


----------



## morri

I am sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thinking of you my love xxxxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

:cry: :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

thinking of you hun. :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## NuKe

it's over :angel:


----------



## honeybee2

sorry honey xxxxxx :hugs: xx


----------



## jen1604

Big squooshy hugs hon, here for you if you need someone to talk to/rant at. 

I truly am so sorry sweetheart x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

So sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww i am so so sorry hun!!! Sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## krockwell

thinking of you and your precious angel... fly high little one. :angel: 

:flower:


----------



## Kayley

Sorry to hear your sad news hun xx


----------



## twiggy56

:hugs: So sorry hun...bless your little angel :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:cry::hugs:


----------



## hopeandpray

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## tiger

im so sorry nuke :( :hugs: i really dont know what to say but to offer HUGE squishy warm hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Been thinking of you all day hun :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Oh hunny, I'm so sorry. :cry: Thinking of you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## amie-leigh

been thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

New stalker here. Firstly I want to say how sorry I am for your loss. Stay strong, girl. :hugs: 

I also wanted to tell you I just read this entire journal in one sitting, and I love your style! Your dress idea, your gorgeous hairdo, your bouquet! Especially Poppy's awesome outfit!! (I might also add that her bedroom looks AMAZING.) Your rockabilly rainbow wedding is going to be one to remember! Only wish I could be there myself. Cannot wait for those pictures. :)


----------



## NuKe

:blush::flow:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## jen1604

Probably a silly question but how are you feeling sweetheart? Xx


----------



## NuKe

thanks hun, i dont feel like i can start to move on until i stop bleeding. i thought yesterday it was starting to cease but then twice i went to the loo and (sorry tmi) i had lost a big piece of tissue. i know its silly but when it happens i cant help thinking "what is that? what would have that been?", even though i know its probably just the thick lining. i have to go back on tuesday morning to get re-scanned to make sure its all gone, id be suprised if there was any left though, tbh. yesterday was a good day, my folks took poppy and i out for the day and spoiled us rotten. we arrived home at around 6pm and as we had been out since 9am, the post was inside the door and my hypnobirthing CD had arrived :cry: 

I have thrown out all my :bfp:s and also put my newborn sized cloth nappies and the CD in a box, so they aren't always in sight. Still feeling pretty numb, it doesn't seem real, like I was never pregnant.


----------



## NuKe

ordered this last night, the woman is going to go the front multicoloured for me :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...2733594&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_755wt_932

and also ordered 2 sets of these:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...9452013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_698wt_698


----------



## MNORBURY

Been thinking of you lots hun :hugs:, I love your new nails and the guest book will look fab :) x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I'm so sorry hun :(


----------



## Aaisrie

The book and the nails are fab honey. I know what you mean about the bleeding. I'm trying not to be too in your face but I just want you to know I'm here for you if you need me <3


----------



## NuKe

i know u are hun, and honestly i really appreciate it, you know i do. atm tho im just trying to heal mentally and i feel like i cant start to do that until my body heals. dont really feel ready to talk about it too much just yet, but having this journal (even tho its a wedding journal) is good if i need to get something out. :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I know these cyber hugs arent as good as real life ones but my arms arent long enough so I'll have to settle with sending these :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> i know u are hun, and honestly i really appreciate it, you know i do. atm tho im just trying to heal mentally and i feel like i cant start to do that until my body heals. dont really feel ready to talk about it too much just yet, but having this journal (even tho its a wedding journal) is good if i need to get something out. :flower:

I know honey... I feel bad too because I remember one of the hardest things after my losses was a pregnant person [close friend or not] talking to me because I just felt so jealous and angry at why they got to have their baby and I didn't so I kinda don't want to flaunt it in your face either iykwim? :hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

Love the book and the nails! 

:hugs:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hugs: I totally get you. 

The nails are raaaaaaaaaarrrrr! Are you going to put them on yourself?


----------



## NuKe

dunno!! these ones are basically stickers so i shud be able to!! i ordered 2 sets for my mum to have a go anyway lol


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs babe. I remember the feeling takes time. Its incredibly hard xxx PM me if you wan to chat, I dont talk about it much myself but I am here if you need me...

Love the nails and the book was a bargain! x


----------



## xSamanthax

Love the book and the nails! I really can't wait for your wedding pics its going to be fantastic!!! 

Hows your dress coming along?


----------



## NuKe

im going to try on the mock-up on thursday! exciteddddddddd!


----------



## OliveMartini

Those nails are hot hun, can't wait to see the mock up!


----------



## Jin

Nuke, I just popped in here to stalk your wedding journal and I can't not comment on your loss, so I'll just say that I am so very sorry for what's happened :hugs:

I also need to say that I lurve the nails. Fab! I'm just about to pop onto ebay and see if I can find any for my hen night.


----------



## jen1604

Those nails are awesome Nukey :) 

I can see I have a friendship request from you but silly Bnb on iPhone won't let me accept it :dohh: Can I add you on Facebook? 

Hope the days are being as gentle as they can be on you and Mr Nuke. Lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## mommy43

hun i replied on your other thread too but again im so sorry hun :hugs: hope your feeling as well as u can be


----------



## NuKe

jen1604 said:


> Those nails are awesome Nukey :)
> 
> I can see I have a friendship request from you but silly Bnb on iPhone won't let me accept it :dohh: Can I add you on Facebook?
> 
> Hope the days are being as gentle as they can be on you and Mr Nuke. Lots of hugs xxxxx

please do :D

https://www.facebook.com/lindsay.crozier

(anyone else who wants to add me, feel free! just let me know ur username, even tho ill probably forget who it is in a couple of days haha)


----------



## tiggertea

I'm already your friend :smug: I's speshul.


----------



## honeybee2

hehe ^^


----------



## Mynx

Hope you dont mind, I sent you a friend request :flower:


----------



## NuKe

of course not!! :D


----------



## NuKe

I had a productive morning!! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







050620111736.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo ver productive!! I like the way you left a huge space next to me for me giant bump and/or my waters breaking!!! LOL


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: ur too funny!! i cant fit u & chris on the table with sam and kat tho eve, cuz i want all the kids at the one table and theres not enough roooooooom! 

but, on the bright side, the plan works perfectly (9 at our table, 8 at everyone elses!)

these rubber ducks are doing my fucking head in. i bough 30 from china but they are shitty SHITTY quality so am trying to find other ones!

found these which wud have been perfect if the white ones wer red instead :grr:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...109251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1675wt_698


----------



## NuKe

ahhhhh is that orange or red?? can i get away with it as red??

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Tube-6-x-Rub..._Baby_Bathing_Grooming_LE&hash=item3365846f76


----------



## Aaisrie

You mean like this:

https://www.ecrater.co.uk/p/9101427/crayon-colored-rubber-ducks

And that's no biggie honey!! We're just excited to be part of your day!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Or

https://www.matalan.co.uk/fcp/produ...SAQvM_hezcRfhmCUkSilj5DgiGr-e-zXhLOre7q2nnIbc


----------



## Aaisrie

Or colour changing:

https://www.taosgifts.co.uk/bathtime-fun---magic-bath-ducks---colour-changing---pack-of-5-1970-p.asp


----------



## NuKe

i need green, red, yellow, purple and pink!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390235670304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

glow in the dark ones are cool...


----------



## NuKe

i saw the colour changing ones but they are a bit pricey wen u realise i need 25 of the buggers!


----------



## Aaisrie

OMFG THESE ONES HAVE HAIR LOLOLOLOL - box of 24 for £18.72

https://www.bakerross.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=P397&src=froogle


----------



## NuKe

oh i thought u meant the colour changin LED ones!


----------



## NuKe

like this https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Baby-Bath-To..._Baby_Bathing_Grooming_LE&hash=item3f09daea0b


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> OMFG THESE ONES HAVE HAIR LOLOLOLOL - box of 24 for £18.72
> 
> https://www.bakerross.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=P397&src=froogle

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooo they're pretty cool! No I'm not sure how the other colour changing ones work though... can keep searching, just saw your colour preferences!!


----------



## NuKe

if i cud find a pack with one of each colour that wud be perfect, cuz i cud just buy 5 packs!!


----------



## honeybee2

love the ducks!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Or if we could find somewhere that sold a 5pack of green etc etc?


----------



## Aaisrie

I found these ones but they have blue instead of purple:

https://www.justducks.co.uk/Economy.htm


----------



## NuKe

right, I've just gone and had a look at the ducks i have already... they really aren't as bad as i thought at all. so im happy with them all being yellow. now kinda want a big colour changing LED one to go in each bowl as well tho... :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Linds!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

shut up the lot of u


----------



## tiggertea

:angelnot:


----------



## NuKe

:devil:


----------



## tiggertea

:change:


----------



## NuKe

:flasher:


----------



## tiggertea

:argh:


----------



## mommy43

lol keep going u lot this is entertaining :rofl: rubber ducks 
hi nuke hope your ok hun :hugs:
u better be posting like a zillion pics after this wedding i wanna see everthing tables shoes dress everything u here lol bet your excited its gonna be amazing


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i hope so! 

feeling a bit better today (despite waking up with a stinking cold!), bleeding has pretty much stopped.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm glad the bleeding is stopping honey <3


----------



## honeybee2

glad about the bleeding. xx


----------



## tiger

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

only I could wake up on a gorgeous day like today... with a cold. :grr:


----------



## honeybee2

its horrid here- no sunshine, just cloud :cry:


----------



## tiger

at least your not being euthanised :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: that was funny!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

:hug:

Bort me weddin' shoes today! Irregular Choice. Had to have them. You've cost me a flippin' fortune!


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooh!! cant wait to see em!!!


----------



## NuKe

just bought my honeymoon sunglasses :smug:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...240747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2285wt_802


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds you do realise they are the sunglasses that Peppa Pig gets when she goes to the opticians right?! LOLOL


----------



## mommy43

^^:rofl: thats tickled me


----------



## NuKe

shut yer face. and good point! hahaha oh poppy WILL be pleased! i swear its got to the point now, wen the theme tune starts she actually screams and jumps about and misses like the first half of the programme cuz shes so excited!


----------



## Aaisrie

How sad is it that that was the first thing I thought of.... LOL Saraya says "OH WOW MAMA IT'S PEPPA PIG" then she goes on to recite the words of the intro "This is my little brother George onk onk and this is mummy pig onk and this is daddy pig onk" lol


----------



## NuKe

barry does daddy pig "is everybody ready??? then let's GOOO!" and poppy absolutely kills herself laughing!!


----------



## EmyDra

Aww Onky childern!

Loving the sunglasses - have started to read over this properly and ended up showing my aunt your amazing try-out hairstyle I was SO impressed. So much to see on this blog, I think a white wedding for myself is slowly losing appeal


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds that is HILARIOUS! Seriously it's scary how much I find myself talking about peppa... Patricia was just looking at me like I was mental when I started discussing whose parents granny and grandpa pig were and about how mr and miss rabbit aren't married and George is 1 of only 4 characters who don't have alliterative names.... LOL


----------



## tiggertea

you watch WAY to much Peppa Pig..... :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Debs tell me about it... some is just not being able to, being too sick to or being too lazy to get off the sofa and get the remote because Chris always seems to leave it at the other end of the room - like right now I'm, yes I'M watching PP about them going to granny and grandpa's house to see through the telescope... Saraya is in bed LOL I mean I can't believe mummy and daddy pig think it's acceptable to just turn up at their house and don't bother to ring to ask if it's okay to go round at that time of night and the fact that granny and grandpa just get out of bed and let them!!! Talk about unrealistic!!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:
You sound like M.... He has no issues with the talking tools in Handy Manny being unrealistic. Oh no, it's the fact the "fixes" wouldn't actually hold up in reality :haha:

Sorry for the hijack Linds!


----------



## NuKe

ive always wondered wer daddy dog is... Grandad dog seems to be on the scene quite a bit, but no granny dog!


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds there's also no mummy dog either... I wonder if they died like in a car crash or something and that's why grandad dog looks after danny? There was a thing I posted on FB a while ago which was a live chat with Miss Rabbit [think it was on netmums or something] and there was a whole issue with Miss Rabbit having so many jobs and how she can do them all LOL And yes Debs I know they're talking animals FFS and yet I have issues with the logic of the show like how can daddy pig throw the paper plane and it just happens to go into his window at work even though when it shows the outside of the building the window is shut..... I drive Chris crazy because I do the same thing in movies like when a woman is in labour I'm sitting going "there's no way she could do that" etc hehehe


----------



## NuKe

there IS mummy dog!! i saw her in the one wer they do the little red riding hood play!!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. im soooooooooooooo illllllllll. and i have my stupid scan today, plus an appointment with some woman from the jobs and benefits office. thank god i got my mum to swap her days off to come with us.


----------



## tiggertea

:haha: Eve!

:hugs: Linds. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

How did everything go honey?????

That red riding hood episode pisses me off because fucking pedro cannot act...


----------



## EmyDra

Aaisrie said:


> about how mr and miss rabbit aren't married

The best was Blue's Clues. Mr Salt and Mrs Pepper - they were having an affair.

I used to point out the plot holes in Eastenders when I watched it...I'm going to be awful at kids TV.


----------



## honeybee2

just got a pang of excitment for you then nuke!!! xx


----------



## NuKe

I saw an episode last night where peppa and george visit rebecca and richard at their house and Mr AND "Miss" Rabbit are living there! I reckon "Miss" Rabbit is his mistress and MRS Rabbit is back at his other burrow on the long term sick.


----------



## NuKe

Oh and I went for my scan yesterday. I am still showing up as :bfp: but the internal scan showed nothing left, so the midwife sent me home with a test and I have to do it myself in ten days time and if it's still a :bfp: I've to go in for another scan and possibly a d&c (my worst nightmare) :cry:

I asked her about becoming pregnant again, and she said the same as hellypops said: there's no medical reason why I can't become pregnant again before my next AF, it's really just for dating they ask you to wait until you've had at least one AF. Haven't decided what to do yet. I guess I'll wait and see what the test says next friday before deciding anything.

I went from there, straight to the jobs and benefits appointment and it was horrible. The woman I was with, looked on the system to see what my last notes were from the last time I spoke to someone, and read them out. She said "and you were 10 weeks pregnant, what happened there?" (this was poppy) And I burst into tears right there. Explained the situation and she went "oh right. so your last job was yadda yadda yadda" I mean come ON. I know some people genuinely don't know what to say to that, but have a little COMPASSION. I was 30 mins after being told my baby was definitely gone.


----------



## tiggertea

:hugs: and :grr: to the woman. Even the way she asked the initial question was insensitive to say the least!


----------



## NuKe

that's what i thought too. even if she had worded it sensitively, how was it relevant?


----------



## Aaisrie

Omg.... I would totally complain about that woman - how dare she


----------



## honeybee2

cow bag!


----------



## NuKe

my nail decals arrived! check it out!!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/080620111750.jpg

clearly poppy wanted some on too!
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/080620111751.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I really love them!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awesome - even Popstar thinks so!!


----------



## tiggertea

love the nail decals! were they easy enough applied then?


----------



## NuKe

its like a temporary tattoo! U cut it to the right size, peeloff the clear plastic and put the sticky side down on ur nail, then soak it with water and the paper back just slides off! Then just put a top coat on to seal it! Easy!


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm so sorry that woman acted like that, i would defo put a complaint about her and the way she treated you :hugs: 

Love the nails they are going to look fab with your dress!!! Can you believe you only have 1 month and 6 days to go!! :dance:


----------



## NuKe

is that all it is?? :shock: i really must pay more attention to my tickers! dear god.


----------



## Tasha

I am sorry the woman treated you like that, and I am so sorry for your loss sweetie. If you ever need to talk then feel free to drop me a message. Oh and if you really dont want a d&c then dont let them force you into anything at all. I have real issues with medical professionals (sorry to anyone that is one, Honey grew her wings because of medical negligence), and so with my miscarriage before Riley Rae they wanted me to have a d&c but because of my issues I couldnt let them have control over me like a GA would give them. I was not being made ill or anything by it I decided not to, it took a while for me to even start bleeding (nine weeks after I found out infact), which was quite long and traumatic but less so than a d&c, for me. 

Any way, love your nails, glad Poppy is liking her dress more. Did you get the LED duck or did you change your mind?


----------



## NuKe

thanks so much tasha. i didnt even know refusing a d&c was an option! I thought it would harm me if there was anything left in there as I've stopped bleeding! Or would anything left come out with my next af? I've decided against the LED ducks... it might be too much, although this wedding is shaping up to being a bit OTT anyway!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs babe, loving the nails x


----------



## Tasha

Your body, your choice sweetie. There is no reason a d&c is neccessary unless you are showing signs of infection (things to look out for are a tender abdomen, temperature, pulse of over 100 bpm etc), otherwise yes anything remaining would most likely come away with next AF. Just look into both ways, waiting and a d&c before you go back to them if you still are getting a positive in 10 days, also worth remembering that for some women HCG remains in the blood/urine for up to six weeks after having a loss :flower:

I am so excited to see your wedding photos. I love that you are able to do this, I so wanna come :haha:


----------



## NuKe

thanks hun, im honestly petrified of it, ive never had a GA before!


----------



## NuKe

I've just had a message from the woman doing my chair sashes etc and she's on a high risk pregnancy so is on bed rest, so isnt trading, but she's passed my booking on to another local company. I hope they are as amazing as she was!! Panicking a little bit but I'm sure they are good, they did HER wedding!


----------



## hopeandpray

If she trusted them that much I'm sure you've nothing to worry about


----------



## honeybee2

I'm sure they'll be fine hun, but worth giving them a call x


----------



## NuKe

I've messaged them on fb, awaiting a reply!


----------



## honeybee2

send me a link to the comany on fb xx


----------



## NuKe

ok just got a message with a list of my colours etc but she had the numbers wrong and thought i wanted black chair covers when i want white and said my balance is 110 still to be paid... err no i cleared it a few weeks ago! :wacko: 

im meeting her on monday evening to look at her colours, i hope she has what i want!


----------



## NuKe

https://www.facebook.com/prettylittledetails


----------



## NuKe

its ok we are all good haha she just does things a different way and it said balance paid on the front of my file :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

phew! At least that's that sorted!


----------



## NuKe

noooooooo i just had a look at her sash colours and only 1 of my colours is there... panic panic panic!!!!!!!!!!! :help:


----------



## tiggertea

Could she not use the stock belonging to the woman you originally booked with? I would assume, if she's on bedrest she'll not be using it?


----------



## NuKe

the thing is, my colours were super bright and she was going to order them in specially for me! and she hadnt done it yet because i hadnt given her numbers of each colour until yesterday :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

eeek! maybe the new one would do it? :hugs: hope you get them sorted quickly!


----------



## NuKe

i hope so!!! kat said she shud because of all the business shes gettin from the first woman!


----------



## tiggertea

I would agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

WELL I have to say I have just sat since 10:30 & read all 84 pages!

I LOVE your wedding & cannot wait to see pics. Your bouquet is fabulous & I cannot wait to see pics of your dress & every little detail in fact you will be so proud looking back on what youve achieved as it sounds amazing. Also I am very sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xx


----------



## NuKe

Amy-Lea said:


> WELL I have to say I have just sat since 10:30 & read all 84 pages!
> 
> I LOVE your wedding & cannot wait to see pics. Your bouquet is fabulous & I cannot wait to see pics of your dress & every little detail in fact you will be so proud looking back on what youve achieved as it sounds amazing. Also I am very sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xx

thanks very much amy-lea :hugs:

and wow!! all 84 pages?!?! that's seriously impressive!!!!!!! I wouldn't have done that!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

oh dear- get them to order them in nuke!


----------



## NuKe

what if she cant/wont!? panickinggggggggg...

BUT im trying on the mock-up of my dress today so EEEEEEEEEEEe :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

please will you put on pics? xx


----------



## NuKe

of course!!! and when i get the dress made properly, im not posting pics because a couple of stalkers will be there and i dont want them to see it, but ill pm pics to anybody else who wants to see :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :wohoo: Im dead excited!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so excited Linds... but then you know that hahaha


----------



## NuKe

ur not seeing the dress til the big day eve!


----------



## Amy-Lea

NuKe said:


> Amy-Lea said:
> 
> 
> WELL I have to say I have just sat since 10:30 & read all 84 pages!
> 
> I LOVE your wedding & cannot wait to see pics. Your bouquet is fabulous & I cannot wait to see pics of your dress & every little detail in fact you will be so proud looking back on what youve achieved as it sounds amazing. Also I am very sorry to hear your news. :hugs: xx
> 
> thanks very much amy-lea :hugs:
> 
> and wow!! all 84 pages?!?! that's seriously impressive!!!!!!! I wouldn't have done that!! :happydance:Click to expand...

You're welcome I enjoyed it! :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Eeeek the mock up of your dress will be so exciting, I can't wait to see pictures!!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

its gonna be made from curtain backing material :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OMG I am so excited to see :) yeeeeeeeeeeeeey

Your wedding is gonna be the best.


----------



## NuKe

ooooooooookay that was awesome!! the designer is just the LOVELIEST woman you could ever want to meet! She had the mock-up all done for me to try on. Now, the fabric I originally took her was perfect, but she said it was a cheap polycotton and would look... well, cheap! So she found a GORGEOUS leopard print chiffon and we held it over a load of different shades of fabric until I found the one I was happy with (as it shines through slightly, so will make it look darker or lighter etc). It's a mushroomy colour I picked. So she's going to have the dress roughly done for next thursday and GET THIS... I'm going to her HOUSE for the fitting, out of hours, as it's a bugger to get to the shop as I don't have a car and my mum works til 4. And she lives like a ten min walk from my house! so... here's the pics of the dress she had done... this is us trying different fabrics, and lengths (its going go end up to be just below the knee) and the third one is me... well, being me :haha: im so exciteddddd!!

*bear in mind this is a complete rough mock dress and it was pinned up one side!*

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/090620111776.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/090620111778.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/090620111777.jpg


----------



## krockwell

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEEEEEEE IT!!!! :thumbup:

:) I'm so excited to see the final product!! :)


----------



## NuKe

oh and she showed me the pattern shes working from... its from 1957! she actually has the original pattern in its wee paper envelope and everything! it's going to have A-shapes in the skirt so will sit lovely... im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg you will look fabulous!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Wow! Lovelyyyyyyyy! :thumbup:

U going blonde again for the big day?


----------



## honeybee2

nuke...its going to be PERFECT!!!!! 

I LOVE IT!


----------



## NuKe

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Wow! Lovelyyyyyyyy! :thumbup:
> 
> U going blonde again for the big day?

nope, just slowly strippin my hair back to as light as i can get it, so wen i dye it just before the big day, itll be SUPER bright!


----------



## EmyDra

AHHHHHHHHHH That is such a gorgeous shaaaaape! It's gonna look amazing :D

Can't believe it's just an old pattern too - you're so lucky!


----------



## Tegans Mama

:cloud9: It looks beautiful hun xx


----------



## tiggertea

that is flipping amazing! I can't wait to see pics of the *real* one!


----------



## Mynx

Looks fantastic hun! The real one is going to be fabulous!!! :happydance:


----------



## MNORBURY

What a silly bag that lady at the job place is :grr:, glad the bleeding is stopping though.

Now the wedding dress, just WOW!!, you're going to luck A-MAZING...

Hurry up 1 month and 3 days, I'm dying to see pics :haha:


----------



## NuKe

I've decided I want to try and lose another stone before the big day. I CAN do it. Every week I put my mind to it, I've lost like 3/4 lbs since I started slimming world. just need to be focused!! the pics will help. no choccy!!!!! :grr:


----------



## jen1604

Nuke the mock-up looks fantastic! You must be so pleased with that! 

I'm trying to lose weight too. I've got til July 6th to do it. I want to lose ATLEAST half a stone. I might no-carb it. Xx


----------



## NuKe

you know what, thats loads of time if u really put ur mind to it!! ive lost 3 stone since august. the no carb thing i dont like, plus on slimming world u can eat as much pasta as u want :smug: if i do stick to it religiously theres no reason why i cant drop a stone! u can do it hun!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow that is fabulous! I love it!!! Can't wait to see pics of the *real* one! How exciting i bet its going to look fantastic!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh the dress is gorgeous!
I need some motivation for weightloss aswell, im down to 1lb a week because im getting lazy :dohh: Ive got 4 weeks to loose as much as poss!


----------



## NuKe

kaz we can do it together. ive been hovering just above and just below the 3 stone mark for about 2 months now. im going to be sooooo good for the next month. a stone would be def doable.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive just hit the 2 stone mark today! But i still have an inch or two to loose off my thighs to avoid alterations on that bit.


----------



## tiggertea

You seriously don't need to lose a stone hun. :(


----------



## NuKe

tiggertea said:


> You seriously don't need to lose a stone hun. :(

i just want to get back to the weight i was when barry and i met, i was 1 stone 10.5 lbs lighter than i am now, and a size 12!


----------



## tiggertea

You've had a baby since then don't forget ;)
I know what you mean though, you need to feel happy in yourself. I have about 1.5-2 stone to lose before I'm at an "acceptable" (in my eyes, for me) weight. Which would be heavier than when we met/married, but allowing for the fact my body has changed. No idea how/when that's gonna happen though with the amount of rubbish I eat! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

slimming world allllll the way!! ive tried weightwatchers etc but SW is amazing!!! my mums lost 2 stone as well.


----------



## tiggertea

Slimming world made me ill. Like really ill. My doctor told me to stop immediately. :blush:
Don't forget too, a healthy weight loss is between 0.5-2lb per week, so a stone in 4 weeks might be doable, but not good for you in the long run. ;) 

(sorry i know i'm sounding like a real preacher on this topic, but it's just coz I care! :flower:)


----------



## NuKe

seriously?? why did it make u ill?? I'm not gonna starve myself or anything, just eat healthy food ALL the time. The SW recipes are awesome! Chilli tonight, spag bol tomoro... nommmm

my GP actually recommends SW!


----------



## tiggertea

Doc reckoned it was a mix of too much fruit (coz it was "free") and too many carbs (coz I lived on pasta basically) and not enough fats?
The whole thing is a bit TMI, so will put it behind a spoiler :blush: 


Spoiler
It started off I had cramps everytime I ate fruit. Then I was constipated from the carb overload. THEN I was sick about 1 in every 3 times I ate. 
Then (this is the TMI bit....) Everytime I ate something with even a tiny bit of fat, it ran straight through me. Like seriously. 10 mins later it was LEAKING out of me like an oil, followed closely by what could be classed as a poosplosion. :blush: Disgusting. I had all sorts of tests run, mostly because my cousin died from Bowel Cancer. Then the doctor happened to mention slimming tablets and asked if I'd been taking them. I said no but I did attend slimming world... that was when she said she thought it was that. And explained at length the flaws of the plan (as she saw them). :shrug:

Once I quit and went back to "normal" eating all was well again. So, I'm a Weight Watchers gal (everything in moderation philosophy). I know quite a few who have lost loads on SW and not had any nasty side effects, but also a few who had similar (if not so dramatic!) experiences to mine. :lol:


----------



## jen1604

I keep hearing amazing things about SW but my vices are carbs. And chocolate.
I think I'm going to cut down on junk, and carbs a bit but maybe not cut them out. 
I think you can definitely lose the weight if you put your mind to it!! Xx


----------



## tiggertea

A friend of mine in England managed to get vouchers for Slimming World membership from her GP. Funded by NHS :shrug: I guess it all depends on the doc really!


----------



## NuKe

dear lord debs :shock:


----------



## tiggertea

I know! :blush: It was terrible. Couldn't eat outside our house just in case.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive jsut used my fitness pal and recorded what i eat and drink to track the calories. Stille at what I always have just in smaller portions and i think thats why ive stuck to it!


----------



## Mynx

Same here AG, and upped my exercise as I was a right lazy cow before then :haha: Just Dance on the Wii every day (Evie loves to watch and join in) and then Zumba once a week. I have smaller portions at meal time, have cut out snacks and my biggest vice which was Cherry Coke... I could quite happilly drink a 2litre bottle EVERY DAY! Now I'll have 1 glass of Diet Coke a day and seems to be working as I'm losing around 1-2lbs per week :) 
I dont think I'll ever be the same weight I was when I first met my OH but he says he prefers my curves anyway!


----------



## NuKe

i dont have smaller portions, if anything i have bigger ones!!! thats the great thing about SW i think, theres so much 'free' food u can have as much as u want!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im at my smallest ever, OH hasnt seen me this small :haha:

Its the exercise thats my problem, i can stick to the calories per day easy enough, but its finding the time to do the exercises on my Kinect. Only times i get is when Alex is in bed and mostly by then im too tired!


----------



## NuKe

MY TOPPER ARRIVED!!!!!!! oh. my. god. it is sooooo amazing!!! the detail is unreal, she even put a metal ring in barry's nose for his septum piercing and my underskirt is actually made out of netting!!! every detail is perfect, and i was very very specific with what i wanted!! the in joke = barry and i are OBSESSED with horror movies... his favourites are werewolves and mine are zombies!!

*check out the brain im holding :haha:*

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111789.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111786.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111787.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111788.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh wow!


----------



## NuKe

https://www.crazy-factory.com/product_info.php?products_id=3060

wud these be "too much"?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo very nice hun! I dont think they're too much at all! It's the little touches that make a difference ;)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your cake topper!! So orginal!!! x


----------



## honeybee2

cake topper one of the best Ive seen! xx


----------



## NuKe

its amazing, she did all my tattoos, even the ones that are covered by my dress! All the piercings... Its beyond anything i cud have imagined!! If neone wants her fb page lemme know! She is sooooo lovely and nothing was too much or too detailed!


----------



## xSamanthax

OH wow that cake topper is amazing!!! She is very talented!


----------



## tiggertea

that topper is fabulous!

the plug is great too. def not too much!


----------



## mommy43

the topper is amaing wow


----------



## babynewbie

Hi :wave: ive just sat and read through most of your journal :haha: your wedding is going to be amazing!!! :yipee: love your imagination with the rainbow theme :D


----------



## EmyDra

In regards to slimming world, weightwatchers etc, I heard on the radio on tuesday that yoyo dieting in actually good for you :D People who yoyo diet tend to have less health issues and live longer than those who are constantly an unhealthy weight. I was delighted by this! Sure i've added years to the clock!
Not to say they nessarily ARE yoyo diets, they just would be if I did them :haha:

The cake topper is incrediable. I take it that's hidden from Barry because of the dress? It's just STUNNING. Can't get over the detail. It's creative people that make them so she was probably THRILLED to get to do something so fab and different, you probably got her at her best :D
I love the fact even the SHOES the little zombie you is wearing are just identical to yours! <3

and definately get the plug x


----------



## NuKe

well... she had packaged it really well, but the little "me" broke off the base in transit (not damaged thankfully) which means i have to glue it on, but it meant i was able to show barry the rest without him seeing my dress! :thumbup:

and welcome new stalker!!


----------



## EmyDra

Wow! That's a brilliant accident then! (Did wonder about the glue in the pic)

My friends Linzi and Laura visited me today and said that 'My friend Lindsay's wee girl is gorgeous'. And they hoped they weren't too stalkerish for saying so! I said that I already knew she was gorgeous :p


----------



## NuKe

:smug:

yeah i used a glue that dries clear, it was still wet in the pic!


----------



## NuKe

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII have sooo much to do this week! monday night... meeting with new sash person. wednesday night... meeting at venue. thursday night... dress fitting. man, its starting to get soo real!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh busy busy!


----------



## honeybee2

Argh, I love feeling like that though!!


----------



## tmr1234

i have been reading this in big bits at a time and omg i want your wedding. the last month and a bit will go so fast it will be here befor you know.
love the cake topper and all the little tuches that make it diff from the bore of a white wedding it will be so fab cant wait to see pics.


----------



## NuKe

ty so much! im excited!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

OMG that topper is fab. Can you link me to her please xx


----------



## NuKe

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SG-Design-Cake-Toppers/165470603493756


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks xx


----------



## mummymunch

Ive just read through this whole thread your wedding will be awesome :) i love your dress and theme :) not long now :) x


----------



## NuKe

i must say i am so impressed with all u new stalkers reading all my wafflings!! :D

Meeting the new chair sash woman tonight... Bringing my mum with me for support!


----------



## rosie272

Count me in as a new stalker -I've just been skiving at work reading your journal for an hour :rofl: (and I'm not a wedding kinda gal - my sister is boring the head off me with wedding chat atm :haha:)

Everything looks fantastic - I LOVE your bouquet! It's magic :)
I love the rainbow theme you have - what a cracking idea for something different!


And sorry for your loss :(


----------



## BlackBerry25

Ok I love that cake topper and I need those nail decals!

I can't wait to see all of your wedding pics!! There better be a lot! :D


----------



## NuKe

my uncle is taking the pics plus my dads a huge photography enthusiast so there will be loads im sure!!!


----------



## NuKe

oooooookay so I'm jsut back from my meeting with the new chair covers/ sash woman. She was GREAT and my colours won't be a problem! :happydance:

here's the bad news:
she said the venue I'm using won't let us move the chairs from the ceremony room to the reception room. I.E. I'll have to pay for 2 sets!!!!! WTF. :shock: The woman from the venue never told me this, so at our meeting on Wed I'm gonna play dumb and be all like "so wer will ppl go for their cup of tea? that will give u time to move the chairs" and if she says anything just play ignorant and then break out the "but will the ceremony chairs stay in the foyer after the ceremony? will they not be moved away? can u not move them to the reception room??" If she won't play ball, the sash woman says she will supply covers and stay until after the ceremony and move the sashes for an extra 75 quid. 75 quid like. :shock: but, needs must!!


----------



## honeybee2

bloody hell! lets hope she's not trying to pull a fast one and charging you extra for nothing! Deffo double check!


----------



## NuKe

oh yeah ill deffo check!! she seems a lot more professional than the first woman too!


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness your cake topper is amazing, love it. Plug is lovely too :flower:


----------



## NuKe

right... I need to start thinking about bloody MUSIC. Need something to walk down the aisle to... we are both into punk/rock/metal etc so this is new territory for me... what about this??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dniVqDTwOds


----------



## NuKe

this was my very first thought, but i dunno now!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYkClrLauNs


----------



## NuKe

orrrrrrrrrr this is one of our favourite songs, only accoustic!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF-2PquV3As


----------



## tiggertea

Bit of an aside - is this a new idea? This different rooms for meal/reception thing? Was the same at Kat's wedding and it surprised me. (NOT saying it's a bad thing of course!)


----------



## NuKe

theres a big reception room and a small reception room. as we are only having 50 ppl we went for the small room and originally we wer having the table pushed to the back of the room :shock: but theres no other wedding on that day so we are getting married in the foyer then going to the small room for the meal!


----------



## NuKe

right... panic over. found THE song. and it has special meaning to us!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzlTB9T2PpM


----------



## honeybee2

ooo I love that song!


----------



## tiggertea

Ah I see. Thanks. Just thought I'd ask. :blush: 

Well done on choosing your song so quickly! LOVE it!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I need to find mine still :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

its nice because when poppy was in my tummy and i put this on she would go mental kicking!


----------



## tiggertea

:cloud9:


----------



## tmr1234

NuKe said:


> this was my very first thought, but i dunno now!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYkClrLauNs

we had this for singing the reg as soon as they started singing the lad that was doing the music tured it off i pipped up (a bit to loud was only ment for my new hubby to hear) were the hells my song gone and every 1 looked at him and he went red


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: classic!!!


----------



## NuKe

ok found Poppy's "aternate" outfit! Pics to follow!! Also, my placecards arrived and are fabulous apart from the fact that the ones I said I wanted yellow have arrived and they are BLACK :grr:


----------



## michyk84

new stalker here i've been gradually catching up on this from start of thread & got to end just now. i love everything you have chosen. your dress is going to be stunning. i love your cake topper (so much so i'm thinking of using the lady to do ours, how long ago did you order it?)


----------



## hel_5

another new stalker here, youe wedding is going to be fab i think its great when a bride does something different - i can not wait ti see the pics

on a diff note i (used) to run peoples wedding in hotels and i would fight the venue about the chairs and covers - what are they going to do with the chairs after the ceremony?!? guareented they are going to move them, so they may as well move them into other room (we always did) xx


----------



## NuKe

welcome new stalkers!!!



michyk84 said:


> new stalker here i've been gradually catching up on this from start of thread & got to end just now. i love everything you have chosen. your dress is going to be stunning. i love your cake topper (so much so i'm thinking of using the lady to do ours, how long ago did you order it?)

I paid for it months ago, but only sent her the details I'd say about 6 weeks ago? But I doubt it actually takes six weeks, I just told her to take her time as she knew when our date was! Drop her an email anyway!! And tell her I sent you! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

okaaaaay, here we have Poppy's alternate outfit if she won't wear the dress, or if she spills something down her dress (likely!!) only I'm picking up some frilly white socks and a fancier white tshirt, but it will be plain!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140620111816.jpg

and one of her being a ballerina...
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140620111817.jpg

and my placecards!!
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140620111815.jpg

and in case anyone wanted to see my "honeymoon sunglasses" :rofl:
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/140620111813.jpg


----------



## michyk84

thank you will send her a message we are both big petrolheads & its how we met so we've been looking for a topper that gives a nod to this 
i love poppys outfits both are lovely


----------



## NuKe

hel_5 said:


> another new stalker here, youe wedding is going to be fab i think its great when a bride does something different - i can not wait ti see the pics
> 
> on a diff note i (used) to run peoples wedding in hotels and i would fight the venue about the chairs and covers - what are they going to do with the chairs after the ceremony?!? guareented they are going to move them, so they may as well move them into other room (we always did) xx

thats EXACTLY what i was thinking!!! I hardly think they will leave them sitting in the foyer all freaking day!!! :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

LOVE Poppy's skirt!

H&M have nice wee tshirts at the mo. They do a twinpack for £4.99, plain white and white with (fine) purple stripes that would look good with her purple converse! They have a wee puffy sleeve too.


----------



## LunaBean

I love Poppys outfit! Totally dressing my baby like that for Pride wen it can walk!


----------



## NuKe

ooooooh cheers for that debs!!! sounds PERFEK!!

liz i cant believe ur gonna have a wee baby of ur own soooon!!!


----------



## LunaBean

I better hav!lol


----------



## NuKe

even if its a boy? :haha:


----------



## NuKe

hair dye is ORDERED. no going back now!! i got flamingo pink and carnation pink and plan to mix them 50/50 into a brighter pink (i hope!!) I've been using flamingo pink since i was like 16, so if the hybrid colour doesn't work ive ordered a spare flamingo to fall back on!!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/DIRECTIONS.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

wow thats bright :D


----------



## honeybee2

poppy looks ace!!!!! love love love!


----------



## NuKe

i know! :D

ETA: and shes well cute eh??


----------



## NuKe

I've been thinking and thinking about a reading and think I'm going to go with something by Shakespeare... possibly this snippet I stole from his Sonnet 116?

Let me not to the marriage of true minds
Admit impediments. Love is not love
Which alters when it alteration finds,
Or bends with the remover to remove:
O no! it is an ever-fixed mark
That looks on tempests and is never shaken;
It is the star to every wandering bark,
Whose worth's unknown, although his height be taken. 
Love's not Time's fool, though rosy lips and cheeks
Within his bending sickle's compass come:
Love alters not with his brief hours and weeks,
But bears it out even to the edge of doom.
If this be error and upon me proved,
I never writ, nor no man ever loved.


----------



## krockwell

love the shakespeare piece :thumbup: :)


----------



## NuKe

just found this...

May your marriage bring you all the exquisite excitements a marriage should bring, and may life grant you also patience, tolerance, and understanding. 
May you always need one another - not so much to fill your emptiness as to help you to know your fullness. 
May you need one another, but not out of weakness.
May you want one another, but not out of lack.
May you entice, but not compel one another.
May you embrace, but not encircle one another.
May you succeed in all important ways with one another, and not fail in the little graces.
May you look for things to praise, often say, "I love you!" and take no notice of small faults. 
If you have quarrels that push you apart, may both of you hope to have good sense enough to take the first step back. 
May you enter into the mystery which is the awareness of one another's presence - no more physical than spiritual, warm and near when you are side by side, and warm and near when you are in separate rooms or even distant cities. 
May you have happiness, and may you find it making one another happy. 
May you have love, and may you find it loving one another.


----------



## honeybee2

awww :cry:


----------



## babynewbie

aww love poppys tutu! so cute :)


----------



## mommy43

love poppys tutu 
n your hair dye is fab:thumbup: i used to have mine flamingo pink its lovely:flower:


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls!! okay... what do we think of THIS!!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!??????? (bearing in mind we are obsessed with horror movies and in my case, specifically zombies!)

Dearly loved friends and relations, I have the honor of welcoming you all to this ceremony, in which we will wed Barry and Lindsay to each other.
They asked me to say a few words to set the proper mood and tone for their wedding.
I thought for quite some time about what I would say, discarding metaphors and quotes of love, before finally settling on a topic near to their hearts &#8211; Today I&#8217;m going to say a few words about zombies.
Zombies. The shambling ghouls of black and white Saturday matinees and the quick, ravenous monsters of modern horror are all suffering from the same disease &#8211; disconnection &#8211; from the world around them and from each other.
And aren&#8217;t we all there sometimes?
Don&#8217;t we shuffle to work, monosyllabic, until we get our caffeine, and then go through the motions of work and house as if completely unaware of other people? Don&#8217;t we set our sights on one desire after another, rushing from experience to experience without actually stopping to enjoy any of it?

Haven&#8217;t you found yourself staring into space, wishing for just a little more brains?
Barry and Lindsay were there too and they&#8217;ve decided to take the only vaccine that works &#8211; they&#8217;ve decided to get married. By which I mean they&#8217;ve decided to get connected &#8212; unashamedly, unhesitatingly connected &#8212; to each other.
In this they refuse to become numb themselves, they promise to give each other attention, consideration, and kindness &#8211; emotions zombies most certainly do not share. They refuse to feed on the heart and mind of the other, agreeing instead to grow those things together and share them equally. And they vow not to allow the other to become a zombie when they aren&#8217;t looking &#8211; slipping into apathy, numbness, and a maddening hunger. They do these things with the shotguns of their love strapped strongly to their backs and the truncheons of their humor held firmly in their hands.
Together, they will defend their humanity and their home with all the wit, grace, and power of any spunky heroine or over-sized hero.
Together they are an example of what is possible when two people set their sights on the same star. They cut through our 21st century cynicism and prove that, in fact, zombification is not inevitable &#8212; that friendship, love, and desire, when held with both hands, are the only weapons any of us need to stay human.
With the zombies held at bay by their mutual promises, Lindsay and Barry are ready to face the other monsters of life &#8211; defending against the Frankenstein coworkers, the Soul Vampires of false friends, and the Mummy of age itself.
The adventure they are about to embark on has all the magic of any Hollywood movie and all the terror of true Hammer horror.
But the truest fact is that as long as they stick together, connected to each other, the zombies of life, real and imagined, apathetic and disastrous, cannot harm them.
That said, let&#8217;s get married, shall we?


----------



## honeybee2

HEHEHEHEE! love it x


----------



## mommy43

ha ha thats great i love it


----------



## EmyDra

THAT'S AMAZING! 

I'm rather excited! And Wow those dyes are gorgeous, soooo tempted to maybe get some colour in my hair...


----------



## NuKe

if u want it to look ANYTHING like those^^^ u will need to bleach your barnet first!


----------



## EmyDra

Yeah...I know, and my hair doesn't take well to bleach (crispy). Gonna be another year at least before the coppery colour is all gone, but ooo those are some delicious colours.

That zombie stuff is amazing. Just the whole wedding is really, running out of ways to compliment it :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Wow loving those pinks!!! I've never dyed my hair pink before but I dye it red alot.. I'm actually thinking of going scarlet for our wedding seeing as our colours are red and ivory :haha:


----------



## NuKe

you should!! i have used the poppy red MANY times and it comes out ridiculously bright!


----------



## tiggertea

hahaha love it!

are you having this video'd? Please say yes!


----------



## dontworry

I saw that reading on Offbeat Bride I believe, and I totally love it!! Completely brilliant!


----------



## NuKe

yep got it from offbeat bride! changed it a teeny tiny bit tho.

and debs, im not!! our video camera broke a while back to took it back as we got the extended warranty and decided to get a big tv for our bedroom instead! :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

Christ Nuke, I go away for a few days and you write about 17 new pages :dohh: 

I love Poppys outfit :thumbup: both of my littlies are wearing pink Converse. Cons are definitely the way to go! Xx


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:

we are all wearing converse! the groom, best men, my dad, me (for the reception!) my dads a great sport, he wud never ever wear them IRL, but he's wearing emerald green ones!


----------



## jen1604

Ace! I'm wearing pink converse for the beach pictures and reception. 

My Dad is wearing red trousers, a black suit jacket and shirt an black converse. He's a musician though so he's a bit mad anyway ;)

I can't wait to see your pictures! X


----------



## honeybee2

sounds fab!


----------



## tiger

how exciting :dance: :dance:


----------



## NuKe

your due date is the same as mine was for poppy tiger!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl: at video camera/tv dilemma. I'd have done the same though. ;).


----------



## tiger

NuKe said:


> your due date is the same as mine was for poppy tiger!

really ? wow thats awesome ! altho, ill be having a c-section this time so will be earlier than my due date. my risk or rupture of my scar is very high :wacko:


----------



## NuKe

i hope everything goes well for u tiger!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Love Poppys other outfit! and your hair dye and i just love everything!!!!!!! You are going to have a wedding to remember!


----------



## NuKe

Right, just back from my meeting with the wedding person at our venue! Went REALLY well. And they are going to move the chairs :haha: That's pretty much everything sorted, I've to take EVERYTHING up the night before, from favours to poppy's jammies to my dress! oooooooooooooh I'm so excited!!


----------



## honeybee2

I think taking everything up the night before will certainly make it all real!!!! Remember and treasure those memories!


----------



## NuKe

hopefully! unless im in a huge flap!


----------



## honeybee2

as long as you know where everything is and doubled checked everything- you'll be fine!


----------



## NuKe

FOUR weeks today and I'll be a Mrs!!!!!!! :shock:

going to try on my proper dress for the first time tonight... EXCITEDDDDDDD!!! 


Everything is starting to run smoothly now! Just need to get my hands on some bloody helium!


----------



## honeybee2

can we have pics of you in the dress? Helium? Dont birthdays have helium? Or flower shops? Your wedding planner should have some- or know where to get it. I know you can order it from line. xx


----------



## NuKe

ive found loads of places that sell the disposable cans, but for as much as ill need its gonna be 80 quid :shock: so my dad and i are scouring belfast for places that hire out the cans, iykwim? and of course u can have pics! its gonna be on request only and then ill pm them, dont want eve, sam, kat and debs seeing before the big day!!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

:wohoo: Oh I get ya. Hummmmm... I don't know where to suggest!


----------



## NuKe

this is the cheapest ive found

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...9552765&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_876wt_932

it comes with 120 balloons which i dont need though!


----------



## babynewbie

im getting so exited for you! lol :dance:


----------



## NuKe

ty! i feel ill every time i think about it! which is pretty much all the time...

heres my music - 

down aisle - here comes the sun (the beatles)

signing register/leaving ceremony room - nothing else matters (metallica) INSTRUMENTAL

first dance - saturday night (misfits)

second dance - *for immediate family etc* NO IDEA!

at some point furing first 30 mins of dancing - land of 1000 dances (wilson pickett), this is poppy's favourite song and does frantic dancing when i put it on!


----------



## NuKe

ok I'm actually about to explode right now... I bought 5 HUGE 3' wide rainbow foil balloons on ebay a while ago, then got a msg from the seller saying they weren't in stock. So she refunded me and it was all fine, I found another company (fun party supplies) who sells them, so ordered and paid, and it said they would be delivered on the 6th I think? So the 6th came and went and no balloons. Emailed them, no response. Then saw on their site they were away until the 9th so I thought fine. Only just remembered about them today so went onto their website, tried calling the number and it's disconnected! :shock: so have emailed them again. If I don't get any response in a couple of days I'm going through paypal. FUMING.


----------



## tiger

def take that thru paypal, sounds really dodgy to me !!!


----------



## NuKe

ok... i just got a refund from them???


----------



## NuKe

ok just found a different seller, the balloons will be coming from the US but its worked out a tenner cheaper! :thumbup:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

who would of thought all of that for balloons!!! bloody heck xxx


----------



## NuKe

i bloody know :dohh:


----------



## tmr1234

For the Helium places that sell callagas and nos sell it. It is realy cheap as well


----------



## NuKe

thanks for the tip tmr!! Will most def look into that!


----------



## tiggertea

I forgot to say Clinton's diy cannisters fill 32 11inch balloons. :flower:


----------



## NuKe

id need three of the buggers :dohh:


----------



## hel_5

Ok this may seem really weird, but have you asked the hotel where you are getting married?? just at work we have a HUGE cylinder of helium (for christmas parties and to cheer ourselves up with funny voices:haha:) - we get it from BOC but im not sure if they will sell to individuals?? - but they might have a tank or they might know someone who would do you a good deal :shrug:


----------



## twiggy56

holy crap!! Just seen how close your day is :shock: You must be so nervous/excited!

woo for cheaper balloons btw! :yipee:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

I'm so excited about this I could puke! It is going to be so absolutely and magically amazing My shoes arrived yesterday. I want to bow down and worship them...now for a dress! :hugs: See you?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

not long :D


----------



## jen1604

What a hassle for balloons!! I hadn't even considered balloons... Hmm. 

Off topic, the new Itti direct site have limited edition fleur nappies in larges. C&cs didn't have them so I had to get something else but I want one soooooo bad. Can I justify spending wedding money on it?!? X


----------



## NuKe

OF COURSE U CAN. I have the fleur and i think its my favourite! 

hel... i didnt even consider that, ill def give the venue a ring today! :thumbup:

sammo... do we get to seeeeee?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ohh... not long ?! are you nervous ?! ..... or excited ?! xxxxx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NuKe said:


> sammo... do we get to seeeeee?

Oh yessssssssssss! Just for you!
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqQOKiQE2h+fLF64BN2m2nw2mw~~0_12.JPG
File size: 28 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ohhh .. irregular choice! ?! ... x


----------



## tiggertea

*gets all hot and bothered by Sam's shoes*

Those are FAB!


----------



## NuKe

those are gorge sam!! I love shoe porn!

Rhi im nervous and excited at the same time!! Cant believe its 3 wks and 6 days away!! Four weeks today and itll all be over! What am i gonna do with my spare time???

About to go for a wee tester spray tan, have taken a 'before' pic so i can compare! Bit nervous, never had any kind of fake tan before!


----------



## krockwell

Uhm... lady, I want a PM of your dresssssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Seen these befor and thort of you
https://www.partypieces.co.uk/marble-party-balloons.html

https://www.partypieces.co.uk/kids-...corations/life-is-great-foil-door-fringe.html


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness, you are SO close!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ohhh .. irregular choice! ?! ... x

They are indeed! I have craved them for soooooooooo long. I bless NuKe for getting married so I can have an excuse...she's only getting hitched solely to indulge my shoe fetish, y'know, girls!

XXX


----------



## Kimmer

NuKe said:


> ty! i feel ill every time i think about it! which is pretty much all the time...
> 
> heres my music -
> 
> down aisle - here comes the sun (the beatles)
> 
> signing register/leaving ceremony room - nothing else matters (metallica) INSTRUMENTAL
> 
> *first dance - saturday night (misfits)*
> 
> second dance - *for immediate family etc* NO IDEA!
> 
> at some point furing first 30 mins of dancing - land of 1000 dances (wilson pickett), this is poppy's favourite song and does frantic dancing when i put it on!

Best song EVER!


----------



## babynewbie

krockwell said:


> Uhm... lady, I want a PM of your dresssssssssssssss!!!!!

me tooo! id love to see it :flower: hell id love to come to this wedding! :haha: sounds amazing!


----------



## honeybee2

dress pics plllllllleeeeeeeease!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

it was only the bustier and it wasn't even finished so i didn't take a pic! Next week it'll have the skirt and all on it so ill take a pic THEN! :happydance:

and tmr, thanks SO much for those links!!! especially the marble balloons!!! I was looking at ones like those called agate balloons but they wer fecking expensive!! those are AWESOME!! add to cart!


----------



## honeybee2

okey dokies- still so excited!


----------



## NuKe

not too sure about this tan :wacko:


----------



## krockwell

lets see pics of the tan!


----------



## honeybee2

let us seeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## honeybee2

:yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! :yipee:


----------



## NuKe

i just ordered 50 of those marble balloons... whoops :haha:


----------



## krockwell

where's our pic!!! No ordering balloons!! I WANT PICS!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: okok ill go take one now!


----------



## NuKe

it doesnt really look very dark in the pic... but it is!!!! well to me it is, ive never had any kind of fake tan before!


----------



## krockwell

wheres the piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## NuKe

alrite alrite dont shit yerself... :haha: you need to look at the actual skin tone as opposed to just the colour ikywim? because i forgot to put the flash on in the before pic :dohh: p.s. excuse the bags... STRESSED!

BEFORE
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/170620111855.jpg

AFTER
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/170620111860.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

Looks natural. :thumbup:


----------



## krockwell

i think it looks fab to be honest... it'll tone down a bit in the next few days. :thumbup: I'd get it a few days before your wedding, so its not too dark for you on the big day :flower:


----------



## NuKe

yeah thats what i was thinking! because the 12th of july is a public holiday here id need to get it done on the 11th anyway as they are closed on the 12th and 13th. im interested to see it tomorrow!


----------



## NuKe

i think it makes my eyes POP :shock: like that


----------



## honeybee2

hahahahahha! Your eyes!! It looks fab to be fair- very even!!!!! It will tone down- I say go for it! xx


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Spot on! :thumbup:I think you look more sunkissed than sun tanned and your eyes look amazing! Just think how bright they're going to look against the dress too. Gorjuss! Wit wooooo!


----------



## NuKe

brenda said to tell u ur a bitch sammo :haha: only jokin.


----------



## mummymunch

Can i marry you?!


----------



## NuKe

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm... ok then! :D


----------



## NuKe

ok just bullied barry into FINALLY phoning the DJ and he's gonna bring his stuff up in the morning of the wedding. good.

need to think of a song for the dance after the first song now :dohh:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NuKe said:


> brenda said to tell u ur a bitch sammo :haha: only jokin.

Tell 'er I never liked her anyways. Cowbag. :mamafy:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

what do we think of either of these as a "dance after the first dance" song?? we are both big cash/beach boys fans, I really wanted a seasick steve song but I can't find anything that would really be suitable? Blues for a wedding dance? :wacko:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHF9itPLUo4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc


----------



## NuKe

Mr NuKe has just suggested this little gem also which I LOVE the idea of!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqxNSvFMkag&feature=fvst


----------



## honeybee2

^ love that one!!!


----------



## NuKe

me too!!!


----------



## NuKe

or possibly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNykOk2ckE


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Love 'em all. Mr C. would too, in fact, he'd be well impressed with your taste. :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

when i woke up this morning and saw my tan i was like :shock: it looked AWFUL. but i then had a shower and washed off the residue and it looks great!!! my legs are all patchy due to the trousers i was wearing but as ill be getting it a few days in advance ill see what it looks like on monday afternoon and make my mind up then!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. can anyone recommend a good gradual tan build-up ... thing? moisturiser?


----------



## tiggertea

I'm useless with tans. I just stayed a milk bottle for my own wedding - way I saw it was I'd never had a tan in my life (fake or otherwise :haha:) so wasn't gonna start then. 

Hopefully someone else will have a more expert input! :lol:


----------



## NuKe

see i only need to think about going out in the sun and i go brown! but dont wana rely on stupid N.I. weather! I'm so glad ur coming debs!!


----------



## EmmyReece

I used to use the Johnson's gradual tan stuff, I think it comes in a yellow bottle. From what I remember it built up very gradual and looked really even :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

how gradual? ive less than 4 weeks!!! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhh crikey I can't remember :dohh:

I looked it up on the boots website and some people have moaned a little about the smell, but other people have said the colour builds up well from the first couple of applications :D

https://www.boots.com/en/Johnson-s-...r-to-Medium-Skin-400ml_21268/#customerReviews

The dove summer glow has come up with better reviews though hun

https://www.boots.com/en/Dove-Summe...y-Lotion-for-Normal-to-Dark-Skin-250ml_21882/


----------



## Jin

Nuke the Dove one is quite good. I use the med-dark instead of the light one and I notice a difference after about two days. The Johnsons one is good as well but personally I can't stand the smell of it. The loreal self tanning gel is also good. That shows up after a couple of hours with just one application.


----------



## NuKe

oh brill thanks ladies!!!


----------



## honeybee2

even the dove and johnsons gradual tan for light skin goes patchy on me!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Debs coming too, then? Flippin' gatecrasher! :dance: Hooraaaaaaaaaaaay!

I use Garnier Summer Body self tan with moisturiser. They're currently half price in Tescos and it doesn't go patchy or orange on me. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

I just went to tesco and didn't have a flippin clue which one to get so got the johnsons one as it was BOGOF! So we shall see!! Barry's promised to to the bits i cant reach... every night! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Are you blonde atm?! I just saw your pics there lol I bleached like last week


----------



## tiggertea

I can wiggle my way in anywhere Sam! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

tiggertea said:


> I can wiggle my way in anywhere Sam! :blush: :haha:

Not for long you won't!


----------



## LoraLoo

Haven't managed to read all 106 pages , but not far short....your wedding sounds amazing, I love how unique and personal to you that its going to be :thumbup: Im dying to see your dress mind :flower: Not long now! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

hehe- make sure he reaches in those- hard to reach areas!!!


----------



## tiggertea

Stilletto_Sam said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> I can wiggle my way in anywhere Sam! :blush: :haha:
> 
> Not for long you won't!Click to expand...

:haha: :sulk:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: sam! 

im blonde/pink/orange atm eve :wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I'm just blonde with random leftover pink bits atm!!! HAHAHA I can't believe we've our hair the same colour without even realising it... LOL I've more bleach here just haven't got around to doing it yet!


----------



## NuKe

im gonna do mine again at the end of next week, then again right before the wedding if i need to! i buy the massive bottles/cartons of peroxide and powder bleach from sallys!


----------



## amie-leigh

wow you can all talk :haha: i popped in for a nose and read about 30 pages 
i love love love poppy in her wee tutu :cloud9: and you look lovely in your dress
and those cake toppers are amazing :thumbup:
defiantly cannot wait for pics cant believe its only 26 days


----------



## NuKe

:shock: 26 days! 

and i know i wish i cud shut up for more than 5 mins... and i wonder why poppy never shuts up! She's just tryin to get a word in!


----------



## honeybee2

awww poor popsicle!!! Cant wait to see your hair!


----------



## Mynx

Omg Nuke hun, I just seen your ticker is counting down in days now!!!!! Eeeeee!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG I only JUST saw the pics of your dress mockup!!! I haven't caught up properly since I got my tinternet back. You look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

omg. it's getting sooooooo close. :shock:

Have done an extensive search and found a few gas suppliers for helilum, so going to phone tomorrow and HOPEFULLY [-o&lt; they will be cheaper than ordering disposable canisters!!


----------



## honeybee2

hmm, here's a hoping for you! xx


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow its so close!!! your wedding is defo going to be one to remember and i bet no one wil forget it! it will also be talked about for weeks!! :haha: 

I can't wait to see your wedding pics


----------



## NuKe

ty hun!! i hope so! Was up seeing my dad today for fathers day and hes found a company that can supply a canister thatll do 250 balloons for 90 quid including delivery and pick up after! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

ooo thats good!


----------



## NuKe

also tried my granny's pearls on today... she had three sets! So my mum had a root around and found them, and these were my fave- whaddya think?

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190620111880.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/190620111881.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

ooo ye- they're perfect!


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous!!! And the bleach thing I get born blonde by clairol... it has a really stupid looking woman on the front with like yellow hair but the bleach is fucking amazing!! I only bought it one day because it was the only one they had and now I won't use anything else because it gets your hair white blonde REALLY easy [in like 1 bleaching mostly!] AND it leaves my hair in really good condition even if I bleach more than once with it which is unreal for any bleach because I have shit hair anyways LOL


----------



## NuKe

ooooooh im gonna hafta try that!!! i used jerome russell for ages, i think it was him neway,a wee gold bottle? its good too!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well this is the one I use - see what I mean about the freaky yellow haired ugbug LOL

https://www.chemistonline.co.uk/img/shp/005-2936_2620.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ew ^ lol (AT THE HAIR DYE LADY) .. love the pearls :) x


----------



## Aaisrie

Ignore the bad lighting - the blonde bits are actually white blonde and you can see how little pink is left, that's it being bleached from blue and pink!

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Snapbucket/1F1A311E.jpg


----------



## NuKe

wtf... you still have the pink bit wer my pink bit is too!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL yea right in the middle but I think my pink is lighter than yours - more like the bits at the front of your pink bits hahaha


----------



## NuKe

yeah mines really weird...


----------



## mossip

Your wedding is gonna be awesome!! I can't wait to see the pictures. I love seeing the things you post on FB but please stop with the ED Hardy im in LOVE with everything :haha: xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Aye so's mine but Chris [who doesn't ever give an opinion good or bad] said he liked mine LOL Weirdo...


----------



## NuKe

mossip said:


> Your wedding is gonna be awesome!! I can't wait to see the pictures. I love seeing the things you post on FB but please stop with the ED Hardy im in LOVE with everything :haha: xxx

me too, i dont own anything ed hardy apart from a car air freshener and a canvas :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i have loads of Ed hardy .. :) i'm rich .


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

no wait ... i shop at TK maxx !! lmao x


----------



## NuKe

hahaha TK Maxx is awesome!! That's where i got the canvas!! :haha:


----------



## mossip

I love TK Maxx, Thats where i get my bags. I got my watches off Ebay though :) xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I have a yellow Ed Hardy bag and a body lotion!


----------



## NuKe

this is wer im getting the helium from https://balloonhelium.co.uk/main/pricing and its booked. PHEW. thats another thing crossed off the list!


----------



## tiggertea

Pearls are lovely :cloud9:


----------



## mummymunch

Could i add you on facebook NuKE? X


----------



## Tasha

Love the pearls hun and yay for the helium, things are really coming together arent they?


----------



## NuKe

of course u can Ms Munch. :hugs: 

I know tasha I'm freaking!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## michyk84

the pearls look lovely


----------



## Mynx

Omg hun 24 days!!! Eeee!!! 

Pearls are so timeless, and that necklace looks fab on you! 
Glad you got the helium sorted too :thumbup:


----------



## amie-leigh

love the pearls and yay for the helium being sorted 
i can not believe how much work you have done arranging a whole wedding while running around after a toddler :)


----------



## NuKe

tell me about it!!! I've suprised myself!!! I'm normally pretty lazy :haha:


----------



## mummymunch

The pearls are lovely, so simple and elegant :) my iphone is being a shit and wont let me add u on facebook, could you add me? , my pic is emily eating a baby wipe! X


----------



## Aaisrie

I really want to keep apologising to you for my psycho SIL LOL


----------



## NuKe

dont be stupid. Shes not ur problem! And u know me, i can give as good as i get! :hugs:

And ill add u now munchy! Poppy loves eating wipes too! :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the pearls!!!!


----------



## NuKe

just ordered barry's belt https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...831953&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1323wt_698

and shoessssss https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...91037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2032wt_1199

:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Gorgeous you skank!! LOL


----------



## NuKe

HA im such a skank :holly:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know!! Hahahahahah you're a skank who in the midst of last minute organisations for your wedding takes the time to try and get someone elses fella!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## NuKe

:dohh: drama always seems to find me!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hahahaha I think this time it's following ME!


----------



## NuKe

DRESS TOMORROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :happydance:

and three weeks tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Can't wait!! So freakin excited!!!!!!


----------



## michyk84

i just wanted to say thank you again for recommending the topper lady am currently in talks with her to settle on our topper 
ooh exciting dress times & wow its almost here are you almost all done?


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

NuKe said:


> DRESS TOMORROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :happydance:
> 
> and three weeks tomorrow! :shock:

:happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:happydance::happydance::wedding::wedding::cake::cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::fool::fool::fool::yipee::yipee::wedding::wedding::wedding:


some of them are not working :( i clicked them tho, not wrote them!! grr  x


----------



## NuKe

ur welcome! And i keep thinking im finished then think of sumthin else i need to do! :dohh:

Ive written a timeline starting this friday of stuff i need to do each day, like dress fittings, bleach hair etc... Number one on the day before the wedding is... SHAVE.


----------



## NuKe

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> :happydance::happydance::wedding::wedding::cake::cake::cake::cake::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk::fool::fool::fool::yipee::yipee::wedding::wedding::wedding:
> 
> 
> some of them are not working :( i clicked them tho, not wrote them!! grr  x


Dear lord! Its a smiley-gasm!


----------



## amie-leigh

ohhh its getting so exciting 
:rofl: at first thing to do is shave


----------



## NuKe

im too chicken to wax :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Me too hun! I'd end up looking like a plucked chicken as it makes me spotty :rofl: 

I'll be shaving the day of the wedding tho cos if I do it the night before, I'll have a 5 o'clock shadow by the morning :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds I think you'd suit a beard personally


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Aaisrie said:


> Linds I think you'd suit a beard personally

No, I think she's a Porn-tash sorta girl!


----------



## NuKe

i like it!!! check out the balloons that arrived today, as recommended by the lovely TMR. They are awesome, and no two are the same!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/220620111909.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/220620111913.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Fabulous balloons hun! I love that each one is individual too!! Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## lucy_x

Ballons are fabby! cant believe how close you are now :shock:


----------



## Tiff

Eeeek! 3 Weeks!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tiger

balloons are amazing !


----------



## tmr1234

Glad the ballons turned out as fab as they are.

I can't wait to see pics of this wedding make sure you get some one to send you some over befor the tog 1s iam still waiting to see some good 1s of ours and she said it will be about 3 weeks booooo!


----------



## krissy1984

wow those balloons are amazing!


----------



## NuKe

Oh it won't be a problem tmr! My dad and uncle are doing our pics and my dad will be able to email me the plain pics (I'll demand he does it before we go away), then he has 5 days to do his photoshoppy goodness!


----------



## mummymunch

i'm relly excited and i have no idea why! its going to be a beauty i reckon!


----------



## NuKe

:D


what do we think of this, I was thinking "feather clip 2" and the wrist corsage? too much??

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...855117&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3176wt_698


----------



## mossip

Love your balloons and love the hair clip :). Dress fitting tonight!!!! how exciting :) xxx


----------



## NuKe

i bought them :smug:


----------



## NuKe

thinking of getting this for Poppy's hair... whaddya think?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...6871418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_949


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwwwwww that's so cute, I think it would look lovely in Poppy's hair :happydance:

3 weeks to go :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

Love the feathers!

I made a bracelet last night and thought of your wedding when i looked at it again this morning. :haha: Useless information but there you go. :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Love both hair pieces :D


----------



## NuKe

tiggertea said:


> Love the feathers!
> 
> I made a bracelet last night and thought of your wedding when i looked at it again this morning. :haha: Useless information but there you go. :haha:

lemme see!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Love the hair pieces, they're gorgeous! :]


----------



## tiggertea

:shrug: 'scuse the sh1tty photo. And the way I'm holding my hand... I look a bit deformed!
 



Attached Files:







bracelet1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tmr1234

I love the hair clips.

tigg that is lovely well done you.


----------



## Smile181c

mind having a new (bit late) stalker? :haha: xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow love the hair pieces and I love the Poppy. I love cute things like that. Rubys has a chipped Ruby gem necklace. I love things like that so the poppy is a hit with me!


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone! and of course i dont mind smiley!!!! :D

debs that bracelet is gorge!!


----------



## tiggertea

Wanted to make it with bigger pearls but didn't have enough left! :dohh: I loved the rainbow spacers though and just had to get using them.


----------



## Smile181c

Have I missed the picture of the dress?? That bracelet is lovely :) xx


----------



## NuKe

not yet!! going to try it on tonight (it wont be finished though) pics will be by request as theres a couple of stalkers on here coming to the wedding! ;)


----------



## tiggertea

*shakes fist* I'm guessing if I request it, I won't get a pic anyway? :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm putting my request in early then! haha x


----------



## NuKe

tiggertea said:


> *shakes fist* I'm guessing if I request it, I won't get a pic anyway? :haha:

hell, no. :coffee:


----------



## Tiff

I want to see! :smug:


----------



## EmyDra

*plotting to sell pics of dress on the black bnb marker*


----------



## Tegans Mama

Smile181c said:


> I'm putting my request in early then! haha x

Me too!!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

you can all see apart from Debs (tiggertea), sammo (stiletto_sam) and eve (aasiriesieise or whatever lol)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ooh can't wait! :D so exciting


----------



## tmr1234

I want to see to cant wait.


----------



## honeybee2

send one to me too missy! xx


----------



## Mynx

I want to see too hun! :flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

I wanna see tooooooooo, pwetty pls, with rainbow sprinkles on top :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> you can all see apart from Debs (tiggertea), sammo (stiletto_sam) and eve (aasiriesieise or whatever lol)

Meh! :sulk:

and a not so stifled :rofl::haha: at the highlighted!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey that's not fair!!! I mean you have us on "laughing" duty at the speech and you're withholding the dress picture?! AND you can't even spell my username... what kinda skank friend are you!!!! LOL


----------



## honeybee2

wheres this pic :grr: I demand a pic!!!!


----------



## NuKe

ok ill send it now!!! :happydance:

IT'S FUCKING AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG GIRLS!!! i forgot my phone so had to email pics from my mum's phone, only 1 of them worked, there's another one wer u can see the underskirt, will get her to resend!


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to fucking see!


----------



## Aaisrie

I had typed that all in caps but BnB is gay and made it small..


----------



## NuKe

piss off! ur not seeing!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I DESERVE TO SEE!!! I looked at billions of rubber ducks for you!!!!!


----------



## krockwell

send to me too!! :flower: :)


----------



## honeybee2

linds- I want to make love to you in the dress :sex: no is not an answer I want to hear right now, you look...................... just amazing :yipee:


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> I DESERVE TO SEE!!! I looked at billions of rubber ducks for you!!!!!

yes u did, and you're a brilliant friend and i love you... but ur still not seeing!


----------



## Aaisrie

GAH stop teasing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

YOUR LOVE IS NOT ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mynx

Can I see please!!!


----------



## NuKe

MYNXY I FORGOT ABOUT YOU!!!!!!! sorry love! sending now!!!


----------



## krockwell

GORGEOUS!!! :thumbup: :flower: 

I love it! :) 

Aaisrie you should be jealous of my eyes... I have seen the dress! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

OH. MY. FOOKING. WORD!!!

It's bloody gorgeous!! LOVE IT!!!! The shape, the style, the print, the petticoat... oh my days it's bloody fantastic hun! You look absolutely fab in it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

This is soooo not fair!! You girls are rubbing it in ON PURPOSE!!!!!!!!

Linds what happens if I go into labour then I'll reallly not see!! That's why I think I should be allowed to see it!!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies, it means a lot to me that u say that, i cant stop looking at the pic, i actually think i look quite pretty :blush: and i cant remember the last time i felt pretty, seriously. its an awesome feeling!


----------



## Mynx

You dont just look "quite pretty" ... serious understatement there hun... you look stunning! :hugs: 

And omg I'm going to come up and steal your shoes after the wedding :haha:


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> This is soooo not fair!! You girls are rubbing it in ON PURPOSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Linds what happens if I go into labour then I'll reallly not see!! That's why I think I should be allowed to see it!!!

IF you go into labour during my wedding... I will email you a pic from the altar while you are on ur way to hospital.


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> You dont just look "quite pretty" ... serious understatement there hun... you look stunning! :hugs:
> 
> And omg I'm going to come up and steal your shoes after the wedding :haha:

they are awesome, eh?? really comfy too, and ive never worn heels in my life!!


----------



## amie-leigh

ohhh its getting so close 
glad the dress fitting went well i would ask to see pics but i like a surprise so will wait and stalk for pics after the wedding :)


----------



## NuKe

oki doki!! :D


----------



## mossip

I can't wait to see the pics :) xxx


----------



## honeybee2

me and nuke (in her dress) sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.

:sex: :sex: :sex: *swit swooooo* :winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

nuke said:


> aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> this is soooo not fair!! You girls are rubbing it in on purpose!!!!!!!!
> 
> Linds what happens if i go into labour then i'll reallly not see!! That's why i think i should be allowed to see it!!!
> 
> if you go into labour during my wedding... I will email you a pic from the altar while you are on ur way to hospital.Click to expand...

skank lolololol


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

NuKe said:


> you can all see apart from Debs (tiggertea), sammo (stiletto_sam) and eve (aasiriesieise or whatever lol)

Meh. :cry:


----------



## mossip

OMG you look gorgeous!!!! I LOVE IT xxx


----------



## NuKe

honeybee2 said:


> me and nuke (in her dress) sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex: *swit swooooo* :winkwink:

just let me get prepared... :toothpick::wine:


----------



## Tegans Mama

You look absolutely stunning hun. That dress is perfect for you in every single way xxx


----------



## Tiff

SO FREAKING BEAUTIFUL!!!

Oh my god, I can't wait for everyone to see it. :happydance: It is perfect for you sweetie!


----------



## tmr1234

Like every one has said you look stunning in it and i want it and youe holl wedding. I miss wedding planing it is so boring being marred lol


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone :mrgreen: im sooo happy with it and can't wait to see it finished next week! :happydance: and i can't wait to wear it!!! tmr im dying to see ur tog photos!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

lalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :ignore:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:finger:


----------



## NuKe

:hugs:


----------



## tiggertea

:finger: (I love that smiley!) :haha: :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

this will ALWAYS be my favourite :dohh:


----------



## tiggertea

:haha:


----------



## NuKe

i love it when someone says something stupid in a thread and the next post by someone is simply ":dohh:" gets me every time!!


----------



## tiggertea

heheheheheh


----------



## NuKe

hehehehehehe


----------



## xpatchx

I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEE!!!
EMAIL ME IT
EMAIL EMAIL EMAIL


EMAIL OR I'LL.... CRY!:cry:


----------



## NuKe

ill send u it on here!! (if ur on ur phone or something lemme know and ill email it!)


----------



## xpatchx

OH no no no I'm not on my phone! ^.^


----------



## NuKe

:haha: excited much??


----------



## EmmyReece

Can I see too pls? :blush:


----------



## xpatchx

Lmao I have no patience for people being slow when I want to see something!!! =)

IT'S GORGEOUS! GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!!!

:)


----------



## EmmyReece

omgggggg it's amazing, absolutely stunning, and you look fantastic in it :happydance:

stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

*is still huffing in the corner* lol


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> *is still huffing in the corner* lol

:coolio:


----------



## tmr1234

NuKe said:


> thanks everyone :mrgreen: im sooo happy with it and can't wait to see it finished next week! :happydance: and i can't wait to wear it!!! tmr im dying to see ur tog photos!!!!!

So am i iv not seen 1 pic i like of me yet lol


----------



## honeybee2

NuKe said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> me and nuke (in her dress) sitting in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G.
> 
> :sex: :sex: :sex: *swit swooooo* :winkwink:
> 
> just let me get prepared... :toothpick::wine:Click to expand...

pft! the tooth flossing cracked me up! :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> *is still huffing in the corner* lol
> 
> :coolio:Click to expand...

So I have to wait TWENTY DAYS to see it! That means TWENTY FOUR DAYS until my EDD!!! :happydance::baby::happydance: I love your countdown because it's counting down rather than up which means I always know how long until my Atticus is due LOL But I still don't like you for withholding the picture!!!:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## NuKe

:lolly: 24 days eve!!!! :shock: its good that hes hanging in there!!


----------



## mummymunch

can i see the dress please? xx


----------



## honeybee2

:sex: OI YOU LOT! stop flirting with my woman! :grr:


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> :lolly: 24 days eve!!!! :shock: its good that hes hanging in there!!

I know right!!! It's gonna be so weird, you getting married and me popping out #2 within weeks!!! :] It's such an exciting time!!!!!!!! Also totally looking forward to the BumBum Train too!! :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Could i see the dress pretty please :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wait .. am i being left out of dress looking atness! i demand a peek! :) please ;) x


----------



## twiggy56

3 weeks to go? :shock:

How ru feeling? Are most things tied up now?

Must add you on fb so can see a sneaky pic of you on the day!

ETA: Plus Bryonys status the other day got me intrigued! :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: she's a wild one!


----------



## xSamanthax

I wanna see the dress!!! :D


----------



## NuKe

done! :coolio:


----------



## xSamanthax

OMFG WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its fantastic hun, i love it! your shoes look great with it too :thumbup: it really suits you aswell :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## NuKe

thankyou! :blush:


----------



## tiggertea

:ignore:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Hang on a second - I put in my request for a dress pic first and I still haven't seen it! :haha:

Nuke can I have a peek pretty please? :flower: X


----------



## NuKe

all done smiley!!


----------



## Smile181c

WOW! I love that dress, it's ace! And the underskirt goes really well with it!! you look beautiful in it!

Plusssss I frikking love your tattoos!!!


----------



## tiggertea

NuKe said:


> :haha:

:finger:





(deja vu?!)


----------



## EmyDra

NuKe said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> This is soooo not fair!! You girls are rubbing it in ON PURPOSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Linds what happens if I go into labour then I'll reallly not see!! That's why I think I should be allowed to see it!!!
> 
> IF you go into labour during my wedding... I will email you a pic from the altar while you are on ur way to hospital.Click to expand...

Ack this is what I want. Actually, want the whole wedding broastcast on webcam!


----------



## babynewbie

Ohh id love to see your dress too :blush: :)


----------



## NuKe

no problemo!


----------



## babynewbie

Oh WOWEEE! :D Its gorgeous! And will look even better once its all finished! Thank you for showing me :flower:


----------



## NuKe

you're very welcome!! (i just like showing off too :haha:)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

all rdy messaged you back :) but i LOVE IT ! x


----------



## NuKe

bleached hair tonight again... still undecided if im gonna do it again, probably not- think i'd be pushing my luck, and pushing my folicles to breaking point!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

What about getting some Tigi Bed Head Dumb Blonde shampoo and intensive conditioner hun? My hair went awful from dying it a few years ago, and I got this stuff and it worked wonders :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

i have a super super conditioner!! it really helps! there is literally only so much my hair can take tho! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:thumbup: good good, glad you've got a good conditioner :D

Another 43 minutes and you'll be out of the 20s and into the teens for waiting for your wedding :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

Is the last few weeks moving really fast?

Your wedding is gonna be amazing, all your fantastic little touches, and the rainbow theme, and as I said earlier, your dress and shoes - you're going to look stunning :cloud9: Really can't wait to see piccies


----------



## MNORBURY

Been away for a few days and just caught up, LOVE IT! THe balloons, barrys belt everything.

I soooo need to see a pic of your dress please :) x


----------



## Arcanegirl

19 days :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG NINETEEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That means 23 days until my EDD :] Your wedding is my last fling before I'm mama of two LOL


----------



## tiggertea

Or your first fling after! :winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Debs don't give Atticus ANY ideas!!!! He's bloody staying in there!!


----------



## tiggertea

:blush: Sowwwwwy!


----------



## EmyDra

:haha:

It really is on the brink through! Wouldn't want him to miss out on seeing the dress :p


----------



## glitterbug

Been secretly stalking this for a while. Would it be too cheeky to request a dress pic? It sounds so lovely and i'm a nosey mare!!


----------



## Smile181c

I hope you don't mind Nuke but I showed my OH the pic of the dress you sent me! I'm very much into tats and anything a bit 'out there' and he's a bit straight laced but even he had to admit he's never seen anything like it! So a bit :thumbup: from both of us!


----------



## hel_5

oooh could i request a pic of your dress too?? x


----------



## NuKe

glitterbug said:


> Been secretly stalking this for a while. Would it be too cheeky to request a dress pic? It sounds so lovely and i'm a nosey mare!!

course not! sent! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

hel_5 said:


> oooh could i request a pic of your dress too?? x

done! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

Smile181c said:


> I hope you don't mind Nuke but I showed my OH the pic of the dress you sent me! I'm very much into tats and anything a bit 'out there' and he's a bit straight laced but even he had to admit he's never seen anything like it! So a bit :thumbup: from both of us!

aw what a lovely post :flower:


----------



## tiggertea

:howdy::coolio: *enters in hat and dark glasses*
Hi there, you won't have seen me around before but could I please get a pic of your dress? I don't know anyone going to your wedding so won't see pics for ages...


----------



## NuKe

:rofl::rofl::rofl: nice try preggers!!!

looking forward to friday debs???


----------



## hel_5

:serenade: i think im in love!


----------



## NuKe

:friends:


----------



## tiggertea

Dammit! Ah well :shrug: I tried! Knew I should have gone with the wig/beard combo.

I would be looking forward to it if I knew I could def come :hissy:. Trying not to be too excited and then find I have no £££ :sad2:


----------



## NuKe

:cry: ur def coming to the wedding tho??


----------



## tiggertea

YEP! (I will have to find out the details though :haha:)


----------



## NuKe

oh GOOD. id be gutted if u didnt!

ceremony's at 3pm, knockagh lodge!


----------



## Aaisrie

tiggertea said:


> :howdy::coolio: *enters in hat and dark glasses*
> Hi there, you won't have seen me around before but could I please get a pic of your dress? I don't know anyone going to your wedding so won't see pics for ages...

Debs one of us should have signed up with a fake profile!!!!! :haha::coolio:


----------



## tiggertea

Aaisrie said:


> tiggertea said:
> 
> 
> :howdy::coolio: *enters in hat and dark glasses*
> Hi there, you won't have seen me around before but could I please get a pic of your dress? I don't know anyone going to your wedding so won't see pics for ages...
> 
> Debs one of us should have signed up with a fake profile!!!!! :haha::coolio:Click to expand...

Only Eve may enter:


Spoiler
Do you think she'd realise if we did it now?


----------



## noteveordebs

Hi NuKe! We, er, I've been reading along for AGES.... any chance of seeing this lovely dress?


----------



## tiggertea

:change:


----------



## Aaisrie

For Debs eyes only!! 

Spoiler
Debs you're a genius!! I love it, just remember to e-mail it to me after okay?? I doubt she'll ever know it was us!! :dohh:


----------



## ILoveShoes

Nuke - I have just spent my Saturday night reading your WHOLE journal!
I think your wedding is going to be fan-bloody-tastic and Poppy is just beautiful. Now, please can I see your dress?!
xx


----------



## tiggertea

:smug:


----------



## MNORBURY

I've just been telling Phil about your wedding and how fab it's going to be and he said "why are you smiling and getting exctited as if you are going" ha ha. He then said "what's the groom wearing" lol x


----------



## dontworry

I am dying to see your dress! Might I request a picture?? :)


----------



## LoraLoo

dontworry said:


> I am dying to see your dress! Might I request a picture?? :)

I am too! x


----------



## babynewbie

noteveordebs said:


> Hi NuKe! We, er, I've been reading along for AGES.... any chance of seeing this lovely dress?

:rofl:


----------



## NuKe

sorry i havent been around ladies! Been in bed with food poisoning since sat :cry: but at least im not vomiting any more, unlike the oh who was up literally every 20 mins last nite :sick: feeling a lot better today so will send pics of the dress to the ladies who want them wen i get on the lappy.

i swear this made me lol and i woke poor barry up...



noteveordebs said:


> Hi NuKe! We, er, I've been reading along for AGES.... any chance of seeing this lovely dress?


----------



## NuKe

...especially the 'sneaky' mood!


----------



## honeybee2

aw linds, what did you eat honey?

Wondered where you had been xx


----------



## NuKe

the only thing it cuda been was a cupcake!thats the only thing we both ate 24 hrs apart! Unless we wer round some mould or sumthin :shrug: i sooooooo hope pops doesnt get it!


----------



## tiggertea

eeek! :hugs: for the sickness.


----------



## Mynx

Yuk for the sickness hun :( There's alot of bugs doing the rounds atm so could it have been that? Glad you're feeling better, and hope Barry feels better soon! xXx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Naughty naughty making a dup profile ;) you know new accounts cant receive pms immediately either :p


----------



## Aaisrie

For Debs eyes only


Spoiler
Dammit Debs you shoulda knocked out a few thousand posts first... you ruined the WHOLE PLAN!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

A cupcake?! I didn't know you could even get food poisoning from them...


----------



## babynewbie

Aww no hope you and OH feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> A cupcake?! I didn't know you could even get food poisoning from them...

I don't think you can!! In fact I'm certain you can't!!! BUT, it was the only thing we have both eaten since friday :shrug:

must just have been a virus!

feeling a million times better now, still a bit weak and stuff but not being sick. managed to eat a sausage roll too :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

glad you're not being sick anymore hun and that you managed to eat something too 

hope you're back to your normal self asap :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Apparently you can - I think more from someone touching the ingredients as they add them or something... you know Chris and his OCD, when I mentioned it he looked it up and informed me that it's entirely possible!!


----------



## NuKe

doesnt explain why poppy, my brother and his gf all had some too (was a pack of 4) and those *******s are all fine!


----------



## NuKe

p.s. Am quite sad that my brother and his australian gf came down last night and i was too ill to get out of bed (she's going back to australia in 4 days) to say byebye. i did see her on sat night tho. and she got to see pops last night, as this was before barry got ill. just called her (her and my brother are back in london today), she is sooooo upset at leaving my brother, so is he. i feel so bad for them :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Och bless... that's so sad!! And no it doesn't explain it but then you didn't put that in your post  LOL


----------



## mossip

Aww im pleased your feeling better chick and i hope Poppy doesn't get it.. 
xxx


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> Och bless... that's so sad!! And no it doesn't explain it but then you didn't put that in your post  LOL

#-o


----------



## honeybee2

you still feeling poorly sick my honeybunch :loo: x


----------



## krockwell

I was thinking about you this morning when I woke up :flower: Was wondering where you'd gone!

Glad you're feeling better, and thank goodness Poppy hasn't gotten it...nothing worse then a puking child... except a puking/diarrhea child while you've got the exact same thing!! :dohh: 

:hugs: Hope you're back on the mend fully now! :flower:


----------



## dontworry

Your dress... is amazing. I think I drooled a bit while staring at it. Your guests are going to be sooooo surprised!!


----------



## marley2580

Glad you're feeling better, can I see the frock please?


----------



## tiggertea

Eve:


Spoiler
DAMMIT! Rushing in as usual... Well, I tried!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Debs I swear Linds is lucky to have friends as freakin' hilarious as we are!!


----------



## tiggertea

:smug: I totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## immimx

hey just wanted to say ive loved reading this journal!!! and thanks for the add on fb, look forward to seeing what your wedding dress looks like


----------



## NuKe

immimx said:


> hey just wanted to say ive loved reading this journal!!! and thanks for the add on fb, look forward to seeing what your wedding dress looks like

u wanna see?


----------



## NuKe

just ordered the best mens' gifts! got a silver plectrum each off www.silverpicks.com and got their name, Best Man and the date. They are both guitarists so I'm hoping they like them!!


----------



## honeybee2

we got the same!!! ^^


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds that's an awesome idea!!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww wow they're fab! :thumbup: 

I wish Jay's best man was into something like that.. he's into.. erm... :shrug: beer?!?! :haha: So we'll probably get him a personalised bottle opener or something like that!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

Ooooooiiiiii i wanna see the dress! I asked pages back *stamps feet*!!!!!! :p.


----------



## NuKe

:haha: eaaaaaaasy there little lady, doing it now! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Omg your ticker says 16 days! OMG! OH! MY! GOD! 

How you all feeling now? I hope Pops never came down with it, bless her!


----------



## NuKe

omg i didnt even realise :shock:

in like 36 hours itll be a fortnight :shock:

thank god she hasnt got it (yet!) she was at the MIL's from 7am yesterday morning until about 3 hours ago, i was soooooooooo happy to have her back!!!


----------



## Mynx

Oh bless her! Hopefully she wont get it! FX'd!!


----------



## NuKe

i know, i hate it when shes ill :(


----------



## krockwell

:hugs: 

haven't had much to say, but just wanted to say I've been thinking about you <3 

btw, Happy 16 months to Poppy! :flower: And happy 16 months of motherhood to you darling!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

crap i didnt even realise :haha: bad bad mummy. my god, cant believe shes 16 months already :shock:


----------



## honeybee2

16 days :sick: :shock: O.M.G.


----------



## NuKe

it sounds like fuck all doesn't it :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## honeybee2

sounds like its tomorrow.:argh::saywhat:


----------



## NuKe

god i actually feel sick :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

I'm feeling :sick: :loo: for you


----------



## NuKe

hahaha im gonna need to get one of those bridal nappies!


----------



## Mynx

Tis scarily close now!


----------



## NuKe

oh stop it you two!! ur gonna make me boke again!!


----------



## Mynx

Bleurgh, cant have that!!! :sick: 

Tis gonna be the best day of your life hun, and you're gonna look stunning! And you'll be Missus Barry!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

I know!! :mrgreen: im sooooooooooooo excited! and i think ive done enough vomiting for one week.


----------



## honeybee2

so glad your ill now and not for the big day!!! missus nukey barry xx


----------



## Mynx

Yup no more barfing! Time to get excited!!! Just think, you get to wear that beautiful dress (and those gorgeous shoes too :cloud9:) for longer than a few minutes too !!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can you link your cake topper again? Trying to show OH but i cant find it through 133 pages! :p


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> it sounds like fuck all doesn't it :sick::sick::sick:

omg... that means it's only 20 days until my EDD... Geez Linds what are we doing?! LOL


----------



## marley2580

Your dress is lush, I think you'll be a vision on your big day hun.


----------



## NuKe

Arcanegirl said:


> Can you link your cake topper again? Trying to show OH but i cant find it through 133 pages! :p

here ya go kaz!

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111784.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111786.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111787.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/100620111788.jpg


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> it sounds like fuck all doesn't it :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> omg... that means it's only 20 days until my EDD... Geez Linds what are we doing?! LOLClick to expand...

I've no fucking clue. I was hoping you knew!!


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow i can't believe its 15 days to your wedding! it seems to of flown by, so can't wait to see all your wedding pics though, its going to be one of the best weddings going!!


----------



## xpatchx

15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days 15 days :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## xpatchx

I want that cake topper!! x


----------



## NuKe

15 days :shock:


----------



## xpatchx

Yup! 15 days!!!!!!! <3 OMG thats a day off a fortnightttttt


----------



## glitterbug

Love the cake topper!! 

Your wedding sounds like it will be a proper laugh, which is what I think they should be really. I mean, when did they have to become so serious and proper? 

Having said that, I've been with my OH almost 10 years and he still hasn't asked me, so I don't think it's something I need to worry about!!

You have nothing to be nervous about girl. Your whole attitude to the planning of this stressful occasion have been spot on. It's gonna be fab!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks so much for that hun, needed to hear it!! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

just ordered my dad a crystal whiskey tumbler engraved with 

Today a bride,
Tomorrow a wife,
Always your daughter.
Love Buttons xx

(my dad's called me buttons since I was an infant) :blush:

also I must thank twiggy for the wording, I hope you don't mind that I stole it sweetcheeks!!


----------



## Mynx

Awww that's lovely hun :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thanks, even though it wasn't me who made it up! :haha:

sweet jesus... 3 hours sleep and the wee woman is in shitty form... roll on nap time!!

OMG last dress fitting tomorrowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Smile181c

om hardly any time at all left! How exciting!! 

Love love love your cake topper! How much detail?! Truliy amazing :D xx


----------



## EmmyReece

omg that cake topper is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls! The big rainbow shaped balloons arrived today.... They are fecking HUUUUGE!! 36"!


----------



## Mynx

If you're gonna have one.. have a biggun ;)


----------



## babynewbie

Love the gift for your dad :)


----------



## NuKe

:haha: mynxy!

Thanks newbie, i wanted to get him something he'd use, so it was a tossup between a pen (hes a teacher) or the glass, and i dont thnk he'd use the pen for fear of losing it! He has a bath a few nights a week, puts the water jets on and relaxes with a wee drambuie so thought it was perfect! I got him an floating drinks holder shaped like a pink flamingo as a stocking filler at xmas! :haha:


----------



## EmyDra

That is such a special gift for you Dad! Making me grin :D

...2...weeks...tomorrow...omfg!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

its so close, I can taste the wedding cake!


----------



## NuKe

i cant WAIT to taste the cake!! chocolate cake covered in a chocolate ganache *drools*


----------



## honeybee2

I want some :sulk:


----------



## NuKe

ill be too busy rolling in it


----------



## honeybee2

ooooo :sex: gets me thinking :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

i knew ud be at that u perv :holly:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

:flasher: you know me my lovely!


----------



## Smile181c

I want some cake now!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okayyy I sooo don't want cake now I know you've been rolling in it [probably naked!] gross :sick: LOLOL

Your topper is awesome!! You said I'd love it and I do - ZOMBIE BRIDE!!! Seriously you would totally be my first choice of "sidekick" should there be a zombie invasion!! We would kick serious BEE-HIND!

OMG 15 days.... I think we'll both need therapy in about 20 days time haha Maybe if I dance lots at your wedding [sickness permitting!] it'll send me into labour LOL


----------



## NuKe

sidekick?!?!?!?! fuck that dude. ill be runnin amock with a machete and poppy strapped to my back!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahahah "You can be my wingman any time" "No, You can be MINE" LOLOLOL Screw the machete I want a big fuck-off gun!! Have you seen Zombieland? DOUBLE-TAP!


----------



## NuKe

bollocks to that- machetes dont need reloading!


----------



## babynewbie

Omg i so want chocolate cake now! And were doing the shopping later hmmm... :lol:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: ive already added a cherry pie to our shopping list!


----------



## Scamp

Stalker :wave:
15 days! So exciting :happydance: x


----------



## NuKe

:wohoo:


----------



## krockwell

I know this is really random, and totally not related to your wedding (sorry! :blush:)

But, i'm just curious... since you and Barry have a few piercings, I was wondering if you're going to get Poppy's ears pierced? Or wait for her to be old enough to make that decision on her own? :) :flower:

Hope you don't mind me being nosey and asking.


----------



## NuKe

oh GOD no!! I'd never force someone (let alone my daughter!) to have a body modification without consenting to it!!! plus, I'd never put her through unnecessary pain, and I think it looks cheap and tacky on babes :sick:


----------



## krockwell

That's how I feel about it too... I always question parents who do it... like, what if the kid doesn't EVER want to have their ears pierced? :shrug: 

I agree though, it should be their choice whole heartedly! :thumbup: :) :flower:

Thanks for entertaining my nosey question :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

I had mine done at 6 months. I never really wear earings.


----------



## Mynx

When Elisha was 7, she asked if she could have her ears pierced so I told her the usual stuff.. it hurts, you have to look after them, they have to be bathed blah blah blah and she still wanted them done so I agreed, but on the understanding that she looked after the piercings. I'll do the same for Evie too and if she never asks to have her ears pierced, then fair enough :) 
I had mine done when I was 13 and I got 2 in each ear done.. and over the years I've had many others done (tongue and a naughty one were my most "exotic") Nowadays I just stick with the 2 in each ear lobe and my tragus :)


----------



## NuKe

when poppy asks, ill certainly take her to get them done! same with tattoos, but ive already got my plan. if she wants a tattoo, if she decides on a design and still wants it in a year I'll pay for it to be done by the best of the best. (will probably regret that one!)

ive had hundreds, from wrist to nape of the neck to naughty bits!


----------



## krockwell

It's funny you know... I'm all about piercings (age appropriate of course) and such, but I'm so torn on tattoos... even though I have some of my own :dohh: 

I'm so... up in the air about my baby(s) getting tattoos on their bodies! :haha: I guess I should have thought about that before I went and got my own! I'm sure it's the way my mom feels now seeing them on me! :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

theres always laser surgery!


----------



## krockwell

regret on tattoos is awful.. :dohh: I have a dancing duck :dohh: that I regret...and it was because of an ex-boyfriend/fiance... so, it realllllllllllllllly sucks to still have it, but I'm terrified of laser, and the price of laser... :| :shock: :dohh: 

Should have thought about it a bit more I guess :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> when poppy asks, ill certainly take her to get them done! same with tattoos, but ive already got my plan. if she wants a tattoo, if she decides on a design and still wants it in a year *I'll pay for it to be done by the best of the best.* (will probably regret that one!)
> 
> ive had hundreds, from wrist to nape of the neck to naughty bits!

Will you be my mummy?!?!? :haha:


----------



## NuKe

krocky i still have 2 i got with exes (no names apart from barry and poppy tho) and despite them being small, id never get them covered or removed, they remind me of periods in my life, be them good or bad! 

eve... perhaps... whats in it for me??


----------



## NuKe

FINAL DRESS FITTING TOMORROWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! (eeep!)


----------



## NuKe

ha i made the fattest post ever :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

STOP RUBBING IT IN!!! Seriously.... I WANT to see it... like FOOKING YESTERDAY dammit...


----------



## tiggertea

meh! :sulk:


----------



## Tiff

:smug: Its gorgeous!


----------



## Shabutie

Sorry to barge in... :haha:

Ive had my nape done twice. I love the look of them but I always caught them, and they just worked their way out :(

cant believe its 2 weeks till your big day. i'd be pooping my pants :rofl: 

I want to request to see your dress, but think ill be patient and wait for some pics from your big day (assuming your putting some piccys up)

:flower:


----------



## NuKe

hey shabs yeah thats the thing with surface piercings unfortunately :( i think the nape was always my fave non-ear piercing! Ive just noticed ur getting married on my birthday!!

And yes. I am actually shitting myself. Getting really hard to sleep!


----------



## NuKe

14 days :wacko::sick::shock::shock::shock: off to Dobbies with my dad and pops today for lunch and a nosey (LOVE garden centres!!) i may come back with a small lemon tree like i almost did last time...


----------



## slb80

I am sooo looking forward to your wedding, can't wait to see photos!


----------



## NuKe

ive reached the "wedding-induce insomnia" stage. i was in bed last night at 10, after a measly 3 hours the night before, assumed itd be easy for me to fall asleep... 11pm and i was flaffing about the bed in a rage fit!


----------



## honeybee2

oh no- I'm not looking forward to that. Then again, I'm working right up until the day of the wedding so you never know!


----------



## michyk84

wow 2 weeks :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ooo not long now babe, have u tried sleeping tabs? x


----------



## NuKe

i havent, but i used to take herbal nytol tabs, gonna pick some up today i think!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Only a *FORTNIGHT*!!


----------



## amie-leigh

wow 2 weeks to go :)
i love the present you got for your dad its so sweet


----------



## xpatchx

You having more photo's done for the final dress fitting???????


----------



## MNORBURY

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgh9XTkQTDI

OMG OMG 2 frickin weeks!!! Only 1 more Thursday get up and the next one will be THE BIG DAY.....


----------



## NuKe

:sick: i will take pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Oh my god... You look just stunning in your dress! Really beautiful and unique.
You go, girl!
I love your tribal tattoo too :)
xx


----------



## mummymunch

I just realised you are getting married 4 days before my birthday! How are you feeling today? X


----------



## honeybee2

^^ sorry to be frank, but she's probably shitting bricks :loo:


----------



## NuKe

yeah id say thats pretty accurate :loo:


----------



## NuKe

ILoveShoes said:


> Oh my god... You look just stunning in your dress! Really beautiful and unique.
> You go, girl!
> I love your tribal tattoo too :)
> xx

thankyou!! :D u cant see it in the pic, but it goes all white and purple halfway up and the entire thing is outlined in bright blue, it goes right up to the bottom of my neck!


----------



## mossip

2 weeks, 360 hours, 20,160 minutes or 1,209,600 seconds. Not long really :haha:. How did the dress fitting go? xxx


----------



## honeybee2

oooh yes I want to know too!


----------



## Mynx

Yes and I wanna see pics plz!


----------



## NuKe

really well!! have decided not to show pics til after the wedding :smug:


----------



## Mynx

Awww poo :cry: 

Fairy nuff hun, tis understandable :) But aww poo all the same! :hissy:


----------



## Aaisrie

Can't wait to see you tomorrow!! :]


----------



## NuKe

me tooooo. And u havent long to wait mynxy!!


----------



## tmr1234

How you feeling hun?
The last 2 weeks (well 13 days as it is under 2 weeks now) will fly by. It will be your wedding day befor you can blink then you will blink agane and it will all be done


----------



## NuKe

it is actually scary how even these last few weeks have disappeared! Went up to the venue yesterday afternoon with my folks to pay the rest of the balance off and they wanted to see the room. Fair enough. Until my mum started trying to seem more interested and asking loads of questions, stuff she could have asked me. Apparently in case I've forgotten something as I'm doing everything myself. I was like MUM!! I haven't forgotten anything!! And if I have I'll deal with it!!! I just KNOW she's gonna start doing my head in very soon.

And I'm honestly feeling constantly sick. Although bonus- Barry's agreed that we can get a pet tortoise with part of our wedding money! :D 

Very excited about my BNB hen meet today also!! Shall take pics!


----------



## glitterbug

Have fun on your Hen day today....keep an eye on that Stilletto Sam!! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

aye she's a wild one! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

also, got our second wedding gift yesterday! the MIL used to mind this lady's 2 daughters for her, every day and she got us a big set of Denby plates, bowls etc! :shock: Definitely not the style I'd have picked myself but they are fantastic quality and it was a LOVELY thing to do, considering Barry's met her about 3 times and I never have! Must get a list started on who's given us gifts!


----------



## tmr1234

Have fun on your Hen day !!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Have fun on the hen day, cant wait to see some pics! 

Oooh, I love Denby :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Have lots of fun, I used to have tortoises, Melvin and Oogway!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=112692357036&set=a.112667957036.132774.679337036&type=1

Have fun tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## babynewbie

Have a good hen day! :dance:


----------



## NuKe

oh it was looooooooooovely!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_14.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_16.jpg


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_14.jpg

thanks for that one. :dohh:


----------



## EmyDra

*chuckles*


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds that photo is pure POSH AWESOMESAUCE!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_12.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_13.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/20110701_17.jpg


----------



## Tiff

Awww, looks like a great time!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## honeybee2

awwww, that looks amazing! Lovely looking food!


----------



## NuKe

i think it was probably the nicest food ive ever eaten, the place was PROPER posh too. 5*s!!


----------



## honeybee2

where was this?


----------



## Aaisrie

Except for them not getting the pram for us at the end LOL I loved all the tea choices too!!


----------



## Aaisrie

The Merchant Hotel in Belfast - they have a website if you wanna see :]


----------



## honeybee2

aw I live in stupid wales :cry:


----------



## mossip

Looks like you had lots of fun with yummy food :) xxx


----------



## tiggertea

I look like I ate all the pies before I even started eating :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Aww it looks like you all had a fab time! And those cakes and grub look soooooo delicious! Nom nom :cake:


----------



## NuKe

it was actually insane how delicious it was!!! the best bit (and we all agreed) was a little sponge on the top that had a cheesecake-like topping (the cheesy part of a cheesecake) and had a white chocolate thing on top and the whole inside was hollowed out and had a kind of chocolate truffle mousse inside. :shock:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ You forgot to say "THERE'S BISCUIT ON THE BOTTOM" That was so funny when you said that because the shocked expression on your face was hilarious!! Between that and the caterpillar impression I'm surprised I didn't pee myself!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: i was a bit giddy today. and there actually wasnt biscuit on the bottom! i thought it was biscuit but it was just a pretty shaped piece of sponge to plug up the hole!


----------



## honeybee2

aww sounds like you had so much fun!


----------



## tiggertea

Mine had some sort of hard pastry/biscuity base.... I think. I was too taken by the chocolate in the middle to really take note!


----------



## tiggertea

It was FABULOUS!


----------



## Aaisrie

It was like biscuit Linds!! The outside was sponge but that hole was plugged with a biscuit type thing!


----------



## Tiff

_Oh my god _you ladies are making me crave mini cakes something fierce! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

12 days :shock:


----------



## Mynx

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

What stuff you got left to do hun?


----------



## Aaisrie

https://www.kittyridge.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/caterpillar.gif


----------



## NuKe

not a whole lot tbh!! tied up a couple of loose ends this morning, wee silly things like nail varnish for my toes and colouring books for the kiddies. nothing major left to do, apart from make a post box for the cards!


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> https://www.kittyridge.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/caterpillar.gif

:rofl: oh im never gonna live that down


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear it was one of the funniest things EVER!!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## MNORBURY

I want to see the caterpillar impression! I think you should be kind and post a vid :)


----------



## honeybee2

nuke where are you tonight- damn you for having a life :grr:


----------



## LaurGil

Aw nuke I've gotten to page 34 just read the speech & I'm crying as others have said I considered myself to be your wedding journal stalker ,cant wait for the next few pages tomorrow night tho i'm going to have to up the pace if i'm going to finish before the actual wedding LoL


----------



## NuKe

lol! im always so touched (and impressed) that ppl take the time to read through nearly 150 pages of my waffling! mnorbury... i may just have to!

bry, we were at a friend's house for her birthday, was nice to have a night wer i wasnt thinking about the wedding!!!

and lauren ive just noticed ur ticker. im so sorry for your loss sweetcheeks. been there myself twice this year, if u need someone to rant to u know wer i am :hugs:



and OT, but I GOT MY PERIOD TODAY :wohoo::happydance: soooo pleased im getting back to normal and that i wont be in period pain over the wedding or honeymoon!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: glad af is here hun and you're back to normal

11 days to go :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:hugs:

not so good for the ppl surrounding me, ive been SOOOOOOOO fuckin snappy at everyone from stress, now hormones on top of that! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: at least the hormones should be out of the way by the wedding :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

hopefully! im petrified ill start crying cuz of "everything" yano? we shud have been announcing our :bfp:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: it must be really hard, I can't pretend to understand ... but if you feel the need to have a cry, get lots of :hugs2: from your hubby :flower:


----------



## mummymunch

Definitely have a big ole cry in the morning hun. it is shit, and i imgine you'll be really overwhelmed by the whole day, i'm here if you want a chat, it's been nearly 2 years since my m/c and i still get really sad about it xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww Nuke :hugs: 

Im sure little angel will be with you all in spirit :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

hey- does that mean you'll be ov'in for the wedding night/ honeymoon :sex:??


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone! i do have bouts of hysterics from time to time, so i have planned like munchy said, to get it all out in the morning before i get my makeup done and hopefully thatll be it for the day!


----------



## NuKe

honeybee2 said:


> hey- doews that mean you'll be ov'in for the wedding night/ honeymoon :sex:??

i should ov on the honeymoon!!! :thumbup: therell be none of that on the wedding night tho, poppys gonna sleep in our bed! :dohh::haha:


----------



## honeybee2

aw! here too- ill be drunk and asleep in the bath!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: i always end up in the bath at parties wen im bladdered


----------



## honeybee2

:rofl: :drunk:


----------



## NuKe

currently downloading (i.e. stealing) music for the ceremony :haha:


----------



## mummymunch

Tis the best way to get music! i plan on "borrowing" mine from utorrent :s if its still round by the time i get married!


----------



## NuKe

i downloaded 'bearshare' which was shite so deleted it and am currently downloading 'musicfrost' ... is utorrent good?


----------



## mummymunch

Yeah i've used it for a few years now- its really good if you know reliable torrent sites, a lot of them have been shut down now though :( 

I only ever knew of limewire, which i cant believe i EVER used as its absolute cack!


----------



## NuKe

downloaded utorrent now, how does it work? i was a kazaa and then limewire lover too!


----------



## NuKe

wait i think ive got it!


----------



## NuKe

no i dont fucking understand. gods sake i only need like 20 songs :gun:


----------



## mummymunch

Sooooooory my internet on my dongle ran out! Have you got it now?


----------



## EmmyReece

I use isohunt.com and haven't had any problems with that :thumbup:


----------



## michyk84

i use piratebay for music or i rip youtube videos to mp3 via zamzar :) the latter is how got the music for our ceremony


----------



## mossip

EmmyReece said:


> I use isohunt.com and haven't had any problems with that :thumbup:

:thumbup: Works good for me too xxx


----------



## NuKe

im trying isohunt too, i just cant figure out how to only download one song??


----------



## EmmyReece

if you open the torrent with u torrent (or whichever programme you use hun) it should bring up a list of tracks with check boxes next to them before you decide to save it, sometimes it comes up with cd 1, cd 2 ... what I do then is uncheck both, click the little arrow next to cd 1 or 2 and then choose the songs I want to download as the arrow expands the tracklist :D


----------



## Mynx

*Takes notes* I'm gonna need to do this meself too!


----------



## NuKe

EmmyReece said:


> if you open the torrent with u torrent (or whichever programme you use hun) it should bring up a list of tracks with check boxes next to them before you decide to save it, sometimes it comes up with cd 1, cd 2 ... what I do then is uncheck both, click the little arrow next to cd 1 or 2 and then choose the songs I want to download as the arrow expands the tracklist :D

right, basically what im doing is having utorrent open, and then going to btjunkie.com and searching on that website then downloading using the website... how do i open it using utorrent? am i doing it wrong?? :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

if you save the torrent hun, and once it's saved, double click it and it should open with u torrent


----------



## NuKe

do i just right click and "save as"?? :dohh: sorry!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've done a screenshot of isohunt.com 

click on the torrent that you want once you've done a search

then on the next page, click download torrent and it should come up with the option to either "open with utorrent" or "save as"

choose "open with utorrent" and then it should give you the option to select songs :thumbup:

I tried to get onto btjunkie but my computer wouldn't let me on for some reason so I've given the instructions from isohunt, but any of the others I've used have always been really similar

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







download torrent screenshot.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NuKe

right when i click "download torrent" nothing comes up, it just bring the thing up at the bottom of the screen like its downloaded! then when i click on it it just takes me to utorrent straight away and is downloading! i dont know what im doing wrong! i did it using isohunt!


----------



## NuKe

fuck it, im gonna just pay for them lol!


----------



## EmmyReece

wonder why it's doing it automatically on yours :wacko:

if you pm me the songs you want hun, I'll gladly save them and e-mail them to you :flower:


----------



## NuKe

omg WOULD you???? that would be bloody AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

of course I will hun :hugs: pm me the songs you want with your e-mail address and I'll give you a shout when I'm done :D


----------



## NuKe

thanku soooooooo much!!! :hugs: just going through the list i have now, i have some on my ipod so just transferring those over then will send u what im left with! (its probably going to be the most diverse 15 songs u cud imagine! eclectic? us?) ur wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

don't worry about it hun, my fella is always on at me for my taste in music as it can range from something poppy like Glee to something like Morrissey :dohh: :rofl:

glad I could help :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

thanks so much hun, you've saved me a lot of stress (and money!) :flower:


----------



## honeybee2

aww, thats kind of you!!! I was upset when limewire was stopped!


----------



## EmmyReece

I was upset when it was stopped too :dohh: my darling brother introduced me to isohunt lol


----------



## NuKe

SENT!! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

gonna dye my hair tomorrow OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## twiggy56

Oooh, I missed what colour you're going?!

P.s TEN FREAKING DAYS?! :shock: omg


----------



## Mynx

Wanna see pics of your hair when you've done it! 

10 days!!!! :wohoo: You must be positvely pissing your pants!! I know I would be :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

I wana see pics too! I'm doing mine again today to get the patch I missed :dohh: for my hair trial tomorrow!


----------



## NuKe

i shall do before and afters!! its gonna be a suprise twigs :haha:

mynxy... peeing my pants isnt even CLOSE to how im feeling!!! :sick:


----------



## NuKe

twiggy ive just noticed theres only 4 days between our girls!


----------



## pink23

HI I havent read all the pages but what i've seen looks amazing and only 10 days to go xx


----------



## NuKe

thanks pink!! :flower:

currently sitting here with hair dye on and an Asda bag on my head. I hope the postie doesn't come :wacko:

I forgot to take a before pic :dohh: i got too excited!


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> thanks pink!! :flower:
> 
> currently sitting here with hair dye on and an *Asda bag* on my head. I hope the postie doesn't come :wacko:
> 
> I forgot to take a before pic :dohh: i got too excited!

*smacks bum in true Asda price style* 

Cant wait to see how it looks hun!


----------



## NuKe

me too!!!! its a temp dye so it doesnt matter if u leave it on for hours, gonna give it another 40 mins i think! eeeeeeeee TEN DAYS :shock:


----------



## NuKe

ordered some regalice, edible silver dust and a stencil in the shape of 2 wedding rings last night! have decided to bake biscuits for people to nibble on while we are away getting photos taken. gonna cut out a circle of icing and stick it on each one and do silver rings on top!


----------



## EmmyReece

oooh that sounds fab hun :happydance:

10 days to go :wohoo:


----------



## mummymunch

Tomorrow you will be in single digits!!! The biscuits sound loverly! Xx


----------



## NuKe

i know i was just thinking that :shock: then itll be "less than a week to go"


----------



## NuKe

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm PINK AGAINNNNN!!! :happydance: feel like myself again!!! wooo! took a pic outside as the lighting was shite inside, excuse the face- sun was shining in my eyes :haha: (oh and it was still soaking wet!)

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/040720111982.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/040720111986.jpg


----------



## mummymunch

Swit swoo lady!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lookin' hot darlin'!!!


----------



## NuKe

get away u filthy lesbian


----------



## slb80

Love it! Do you find it fades fast?


----------



## NuKe

yeah unfortunately, but its all about which shampoo you use etc. but i can get about a month out of it before it starts looking ridiculous!


----------



## slb80

I have had a purple, red, pink, stripe in my hair but got rid because it faded too fast! what shampoo do you use?


----------



## Aaisrie

AHAHAH At least I'm just a lesbian and not a skank  CATERPILLAR!


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## pink23

love the pink hair x


----------



## NuKe

i use johnsons baby shampoo!


----------



## michyk84

your hair looks fab


----------



## Hayley90

LOVE your hair!!! xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: it looks fantastic hun


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

wow I love it!!!


----------



## Smile181c

Omg Nuke, whenever I come onto your journal I have like 50 pages to catch up on :haha:

Loving the pink hair!! xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Awh I love your hair!
I hate dying my hair. It grows too damn fast (although won't grow long.l.. just roots appear???) and because my hairs black, but naturally ginger, I look like Tigger when it grows out haha! I'm gonna leave it till 4 days before wedding to dye it so by then the dye will still be intact, and hopefully my ears and neck will no longer be black! ^.^

You're gonna look so beautiful with your pink hair, and your lovely dress =)


----------



## honeybee2

:yipee: welcome back old Nuke!!!!!! Amazing!


----------



## MNORBURY

Wow that's bright :). lovely!

I bought these today and thought of you, they will look perfect with your dress if your feet get a achy :haha:, they are sooo comfy!

How's Poppy doing with her dress? Do you think she will be wearing it or the tutu?

Did you decide if you are having your hair up or in the short bob?

I can't believe in only 10 days you will be Mrs Barry :laughing:. 

How are we all going to get our fix when this thread is finished :(
 



Attached Files:







slippers.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## EmyDra

Yes! :happydance: The hair is BACK IN ACTION!


----------



## NuKe

Thanks girls!!! It's amazing how much better and more confident I feel! I remember when I worked instarbucks and had to have a natural colour, after 3 years the DAY I left i did it pink again and was just walking round like :D

LOOOOOOOVE those flipflops mnorbury!!!

to answer ur questions:

poppys ok with her dress now! she will wear it, so she will be wearing that but the tutu and top will be a backup just in case, or if she spills dinner down her dress (id be shocked if she didnt!)

hair will most definitely be UP!

Just back from meeting with the registrar, our reading is fine but she won't read it, so now I've got to find someone to read it out, and both best men are HOPELESS at public speaking! :dohh: thinking of asking one of my godmother's daughters (one is 14 and id like to ask her, but shes a bit shy so i dont know, her sister is 22. im gonna call my godmother later to see what she says!) and we need to go in on friday for her to meet barry to make sure (and I quote here) "hes not a romanian" :shock:


----------



## Hayley90

why wont she read it? and what's wrong with Romanians :wacko::rofl: What a funny registrar!!! x


----------



## NuKe

apparently she's "got enough to read already"... :saywhat:


----------



## Hayley90

:confused: 
straaaaange! 

Its YOUR wedding, how can she tell you that :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

ano, but I don't wana rile her up. she's a sourfaced auld bat. she's not the one actually marrying us tho thank god.


----------



## mossip

I bliddy love your hair!!!. I have dark pink hair atm but its likely to change again soon lol. 
10 days to goooooo. Xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Oh btw i decided i may gatecrash your wedding!


----------



## xSamanthax

Love your hair hun! looks fantastic :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

cow registrar :grr: 

How long after you sent your vow choices did you hear from the registrar again Nuke?

They sent us out the pack to choose our vows and I've sent them back in and they've confirmed they have them so when will I see them again and what will happen next? xx


----------



## NuKe

we didnt get a choice!


----------



## honeybee2

eh?????????? Really?


----------



## twiggy56

Love the hair!!! Looks so good on you! Esp in the natural light! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

honeybee2 said:


> eh?????????? Really?

yeah we just got a page with the vows on it! :shrug:

im not too bothered really!


----------



## honeybee2

good thing your not really? maybe it just depends on what district you live in?


----------



## NuKe

maybe its cuz i live in N.I.? :shrug:


----------



## honeybee2

ye, maybe!


----------



## Hayley90

:wacko: Ive not heard of that before, but as honeybee says, maybe its an NI thing... :shrug: 

lucky youre pretty relaxed about it really, can you imagine if you were really REALLY fussed by it!?? x


----------



## NuKe

we have written a couple of lines each to be inserted during the ring exchange, but the actual legal bit needs to be the same apparently!


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I read about that too... there's certain legal requirements for what needs to be said and where. With ours, we're able to insert additional vows once the legal bit is out of the way with readings being inserted at certain points and there was a list of additional vows we could use but we're writing our own :)


----------



## Tiff

NINE days now! Eeeeeeep lady, single digits!!!!


----------



## tiger

yay for single digits !! :dance: :dance:


----------



## tmr1234

you have to say 
I do solemnly declare that I know not of any lawful impediment why I, __may not be joined in matrimony to __ 

then 
Declarations: I know of no legal reason why I, __, may not be joined in marriage to __.
Or by relying &#8216;I am&#8217; top the question: Are you, __ free lawfully to marry__? 

then the 3rd one is
I call upon these persons here present to witness that i (name) do take you (name)
To be my lawful wedded (wife/husband).

Or

<Name>, I take you to be my lawful wedded (wife/husband)


We had a very long vows it seems to go on and on same with the ring vows this i what we said

On this day, I give to you my promise to stay by your side as your faithful (wife/husband	
Secure in the knowledge that you will be my best friend, my faithful partner in life, and my one true love.
I promise to love you without reservation, comfort you in times of distress, 
Laugh with you and cry with you and be honest and open with you 
As I&#8217;ve given you my hand to hold I give you my life to keep.


Rings
I give you this ring as a symbol of our marriage and as a token of my trust and commitment. I promise to care for you above all others, to give you my love, friendship and support and to respect and cherish you throughout our lives together. You were my yesterday, you are my today and you will be my tomorrow. All that I am I give to you


sorry to hijack the thred.

OMG 9 days to go how are you and your OH feeling?
Have you got every thing done?


----------



## NuKe

pretttttty much everything is done, my shortbread turned out all crumbly yesterday so going to try and make sugar cookies today! going into belfast to get a few honeymoon bits and bobs today then picking up helium tomorrow. im beside myself!!! OH is excited but not all :wohoo: all over the place like me :dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

hahahaha aww bless ya!!! Glad the helium is sorted, wish I was there to help you make those we'd have so much fun :rofl:

Liam woke up the other night sweating and panicking because he thought we only had 18 days left. I did ask him why he was panicking and he replied "because its a big responsibility trying to please everyone" errrrrrm, HELLO! Actually I think you'll find its ME who has been trying to please everyone for the last 18 months! :grr:

There is NO POINT panicking now!


----------



## NuKe

HA sounds like us! 

i still dont know what im gonna go about balloons and nails. i mean, my mums doing my nails for me but i obviously cant have those done before i blow up the balloons, so im HOPING the venue will let me go round about dinner time the night before so itll give us time to do my nails later on!


----------



## honeybee2

ye I'm sure they will!


----------



## NuKe

and im hoping my nails look good! im a biter but not wen im wearing nail varnish so ive had it on constantly for a couple of weeks now to try and grow them! seems to be working, i tried scratching barry last night and he whinged so it must be! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I'm sure the venue will let you in the afternoon before! Tying balloons up with nails on is a nightmare! I hate tying balloons up when my nails are short but when they're long it's even worse! 
I'm not a biter but my nails grow weird cos I used to be a really heavy nail biter (up to my elbows my mum always used to say!) so maybe it's damaged the nail beds somehow? I might have to have some falsie instead.. depends on how they look lol! 

9 DAYS!!! Excited much!!! :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

I'll end up bursting half of them! i am a VERY heavy biter too, til they bleed generally. :blush:

just spoke to my godmother, her younger daughter who I'd first thought of to do the reading is in Edinburgh til saturday but I've to phone her on sunday to ask, and if she doesn't want to or says yes then changes her mind, her older daughter will. So that's another thing sorted! Her husband is also one of our TWO photographers :haha: so he's coming round at some point over the next week to talk to my dad (other photographer) and I about what I want! ...i wish i knew lol :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

have you googled photo shot lists hun? I've found googling has given me a massive idea :thumbup:

9 days to go :wohoo:


----------



## NuKe

yep ive got lists done up for the normal pics, one for my dad and one for johnny, but i want something different, yano? i dont want "normal" and boring type photos, if its a nice day we are going to go to the local playpark for pics!!


----------



## EmmyReece

what about a pic of the bridal party in a line and you all jumping up and getting a shot mid air?


----------



## NuKe

good idea! and then one of afterwards when ive fallen over due to not being able to stand in, never mind jump in, high heels!! :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

single digits :dance: xxx


----------



## NuKe

:shock: I KNOW!!!!! :shock::sick:

OT, but I've just inadvertently taught Poppy to say "dammit" :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

a wee happy song for ya's
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zINlfg0aGqw


----------



## EmmyReece

:dohh:

completely forgot about your heels :blush: you could take them off to jump like these ladies did lol

https://www.maximphotostudio.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/busse_lr5_215.jpg

I'm no good with originality, but will keep thinking :thumbup:


----------



## mummymunch

Oooh the park sounds good, you could be pushed on the swings :) i want to have a thumb war with my oh for pictures, hes awful at them, he is so bad he challenged me to one when i was 9cm dilated having horrible contractions!! 

I cant believe its single digits! Thats so exciting! If the venue wont let u go the night before can you do them at home and transport them?


----------



## NuKe

thats awesome!!!


----------



## NuKe

mummymunch said:


> Oooh the park sounds good, you could be pushed on the swings :) i want to have a thumb war with my oh for pictures, hes awful at them, he is so bad he challenged me to one when i was 9cm dilated having horrible contractions!!
> 
> I cant believe its single digits! Thats so exciting! If the venue wont let u go the night before can you do them at home and transport them?

yeah i thought about that... then i realised 100 balloons takes up quite a bit of room :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: you won't be able to move for balloons, hope the venue let you do them the night / day before


----------



## booflebump

Single digits - how exciting! xxx


----------



## dontworry

You are ridiculously pretty with that pink hair!! You seriously wear it so well. I'm too afraid to dye my hair - I'm a ginger and most days I like it lol.
Can't believe your wedding is in nine days... so excitingggg!


----------



## LaurGil

9 days i'm so excited to see it all come together on the day 

How about Broadway nails they do short length that are still long enough to paint ,I stick mine on paper with blue tac then paint them the night before then you can stick them on at anytime,means if you don't like to wear your nails long you can just pull them of again the next day 

Ooo the play ground sound like a brilliant idea for pics although do be careful with your dress we saw a couple getting photos taken at hazelbank ,the bride went down the slide after a child with mucky feet had obv been down & the back of her dress was covered :0


----------



## Smile181c

9 DAYSSSSSS!!!!! Eek! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I so can't wait!! NINE FOOKING DAYS TIL I SEE YOU IN YOUR DRESS!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

:happydance: SERIOUS w00tage! 9 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays till yer a mrs ;) and Atticus gets born


----------



## NuKe

dontworry said:


> You are ridiculously pretty with that pink hair!! You seriously wear it so well. I'm too afraid to dye my hair - I'm a ginger and most days I like it lol.
> Can't believe your wedding is in nine days... so excitingggg!

my OH is ginger! i love it!! i was sooo hoping Poppy was going to turn out ginger but my crazy hair genes were too dam strong :haha:


----------



## babynewbie

Love the hair Nuke!! :D and eeek 9 days!


----------



## NuKe

all clothes for honeymoon bought, got a GORGEOUS dress in Monsoon which was 90 down to 40 :happydance: STILL havent figured out poppys top tho, bought 3 in H&M today and they all didnt look right! Debbie I got the purple stripey one/plain white one pack of 2, but they only started at size 1.5-2 years and wer massive :cry: I was gutted as the purple wud have been PERFECT.

ETA: as shortbread was a dismal failure last night, currently have sugar cookie dough chilling in the fridge to have a bash at those! if they dont work im just gonna bite the bullet and buy some and decorate them!


----------



## Aaisrie

Nine days!


----------



## NuKe

:sick:


----------



## Aaisrie

Nine days!!!! Mwah ha ha [it's okay I'm down to LESS than 2 weeks now :S]


----------



## BlackBerry25

NINE DAYS!!!!!

(love the hair!)


----------



## NuKe

eve its getting soooooo close!!! ur gonna be a mumma again soooooooooo soon!!!!!!! i cannot wait to meet Atticus!!!


----------



## honeybee2

9 days :sick: bloody hell!


----------



## Hayley90

9 days = one week, 2 days. sounds even less :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

i think 9 days sounds less!! :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

my mind works in a backwards way :( maybe its because '1 week 2 days' has a number 1 in it... :shrug: 

I have no idea... and i couldnt care less...YOURE GETTING MARRIED IN ALMOST NO TIME AT ALL :dance:


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> eve its getting soooooo close!!! ur gonna be a mumma again soooooooooo soon!!!!!!! i cannot wait to meet Atticus!!!

I know!! Did you see Saraya said that he's gonna be here in 2 big sleeps according to her LOL I reckon regardless of when he's born if it's outside like 24hrs of giving birth I think I'd still be at your wedding!! I'm so fooking excited about it and Chris'd be with me anyways sooo yea by hook or by crook I'm gonna freakin' be there!! Or maybe dancing at your wedding will get him going?!


----------



## Hayley90

Aaisrie said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> eve its getting soooooo close!!! ur gonna be a mumma again soooooooooo soon!!!!!!! i cannot wait to meet Atticus!!!
> 
> I know!! Did you see Saraya said that he's gonna be here in 2 big sleeps according to her LOL I reckon regardless of when he's born if it's outside like 24hrs of giving birth I think I'd still be at your wedding!! I'm so fooking excited about it and Chris'd be with me anyways sooo yea by hook or by crook I'm gonna freakin' be there!! Or maybe dancing at your wedding will get him going?!Click to expand...

butting in, but how cool would it be if your waters went or something at the wedding... i would be SO excited if that was my wedding, especially if it was a crucial moment like the 'i do' or the toasts :lol:


----------



## NuKe

id be like SOMEONE GET THAT WOMAN A BUCKET


----------



## NuKe

i think we're onto a winner here with the sugar cookies! they aren't even cold yet and are pretty hard! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

OMG you are getting marred next week. You will have to plane to renew your vows after as where are we all going to go to peek at your planing lol


----------



## honeybee2

right check list check list! what needs doing? xx


----------



## NuKe

emmmmm not much! going to pick up the helium tomorrow, then im gonna test out my balloons for float time using the hi-float i got. then pick up dress on thursday, tan on saturday, meeting up with the photographers at some point, give my hair a top-up on monday, go to the venue on wed to set up and thats it!

ETA: barry is going with his best man tomorrow night to get shirts, and ive to email our songs to our DJ (barry PROMISED he'd get his email addy today... if he hasnt... :grr:)


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Hayley but I doubt they will, mine had to be broken at 9cm with Saraya so I doubt they'll go by themselves!


----------



## honeybee2

OOh thats good- you dont have a mahoooosive list to do. Just relax now and dont over do it on the carbs because it makes you feel bloated and yuk! make sure you have everything in order (not like me- I have boxes of wedding crap everywhere in 3 different houses!)


----------



## mossip

9 days to go. Im gonna come and gate crash your wedding coz its gonna be mint :).
I cant believe how quick it has come though. xxx


----------



## NuKe

its crazy eh?

bry ive all the stuff alllllllll over this house :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

my dad's pressie
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/040720111987.jpg

my sugar cookies!
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/050720111995.jpg

NOM
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/050720111996.jpg


----------



## mossip

nom nom nom. If only i could have 1 :haha:. Do you think Royal mail will deliver? :haha: xxx


----------



## NuKe

i dont see why i cudnt post them!!


----------



## honeybee2

I want one of those they look yummy :sulk:


----------



## LaurGil

Nooo i just started weight watchers now i'm drooling for a sugar cookie !!!


----------



## tmr1234

Love the glass and the cookies look so more ish


----------



## mummymunch

8 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slb80

The glass is lovely and I want cookies for breakfast now! 8 days to go hun, it will fly by now. Almost in your last week of a single woman x


----------



## NuKe

:sick:

going to pick up the helium today!


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG it's only like EIGHT DAYS which means it's only gonna be ONE WEEK tomorrow!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

dont think anyone has said this yet but-ermm...8 days!!! :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

at least my mum and dad are off now for the summer (school teachers) so 1) i have my own taxi service to get weddingy things sorted, 2) I have babysitters on call and 3) i have a distraction! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

aye! Good call! :thumbup: sorry i didnt text back last night linds, my nan was in a car crash, last thing she needed after my g.dad- so I had to rush over. xx


----------



## NuKe

ffs dont worry about that! is she alright?!?!?!


----------



## lauzie84

Can't believe its only 8 days!!! :happydance: So so excited for you!!

I was at a friends evening reception last night and I would now love to get married xxx


----------



## Mynx

A week tomorrow!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Jin

Nuke, I love the message on your dad's glass. If I'd seen it before I would have stolen it :winkwink:

I can't wait to see the pics of your wedding. How are you feeling now knowing it is only 8 days away?!

BTW, the biscuits look yummy.


----------



## honeybee2

ye she's fine- very fragile though and shaken. x


----------



## NuKe

:hugs: big hugs to both her and u. poor wee lady.


----------



## Mynx

Bless her :( Poor Nana Honeybee :hugs:

Nuke... those biccies look gorgeous! Any chance of posting up the recipe? ;)


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 8 days to go


----------



## honeybee2

thanks ladies!! hey mynx- you will have to fight me those biccys first :grr:


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> Bless her :( Poor Nana Honeybee :hugs:
> 
> Nuke... those biccies look gorgeous! Any chance of posting up the recipe? ;)

they're pretty easy!

ingredients:
390g plain flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
227g unsalted butter, softened
200g caster sugar
2 large eggs
2 teaspoone vanilla extract

method:
in one bowl, mix together the flour, baking powder and salt.
in another big bowl, beat the butter and sugar until light and fluffy (about 3 to 4 minutes). Add the eggs and vanilla extract and beat until combined. Add the flour mixture and beat until you have a smooth dough.

separate into 2 halves, wrap in cling film and put in fridge for 90 mins (this is v important as it firms up the dough and makes it rollable!

preheat oven to 175, roll out to 1cm thickness on a lightly floured surface and cut into shapes, bake for 10 mins!

then i just spread thick icing sugar on top!


----------



## NuKe

- they dont go really hard and crunchy like normal biccies, cuz theyre cookies. they go hard but still soft iykwim? like an american cookie!


----------



## Arcanegirl

yummmmm!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Might try some myself actually!


----------



## LesleyP

The biscuits look AMAZING!! Love that glass too :D xx


----------



## morri

a week and a day :p


----------



## Smile181c

Argh! 8 days! 

How yummy do those cookies look! I want one! Or 5! xx


----------



## NuKe

i just ate 5 :wacko:


----------



## twiggy56

:yipee: Single digits!!

You must be freaking your beans :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

Completelyyyyyyy


----------



## dontworry

Those cookies do look amazing... you're making me want cookies for breakfast!!


----------



## honeybee2

did you get the helium??


----------



## glitterbug

So exciting that you only have a week to go! I'd love to be a fly on the wall to see the look on your guests faces when they see your dress, especially your hubs to be, as I think I remember you saying he thinks you're wearing white?


----------



## NuKe

he does, but i doubt he (or anyone else) will be suprised!

I did HB!


----------



## pink23

yummy cookies and the present off your dad looks fab. Wow a week tomorrow xx


----------



## Mynx

Oo thanks for that recipe hun, I'm gonna give those a bash over the weekend :thumbup: 
Love love love that glass too!


----------



## pink23

7 days to go xxx


----------



## Tiff

Seven frickin days!!!!!!!


----------



## mummymunch

A weeeeeeeek!


----------



## lauzie84

1 week and you'll be waking up to your last day as a Miss!!! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

1 week!!!!!!!!!!

*excuse me while I dance*:happydance::wedding::dance::yipee::headspin::drunk::ninja::fool::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::bunny:


----------



## hel_5

Wahoo 1 week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::happydance:

But im sure your more :sick::loo::sick:


----------



## NuKe

most definitely :sick:


----------



## babynewbie

oohh so exciting! :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 7 days


----------



## michyk84

wow 1 week left :D those cookies look yum am deffo trying that recipe


----------



## xSamanthax

Love the glass and the cookies, Can't believe its only a week to go! the time sure did fly by, can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics


----------



## EmmyReece

Those biscuits look sooooo yummy and the glass for your dad looks fantastic hun :thumbup:


----------



## NuKe

ok plan for today... get pops down for a nap... have an appointment in belfast with a doctor from the people who give me money... then test out the float time on one of our balloons... then slimming world... THEN.................. FINAL DRESS FITTING!!! :dance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:shock: sounds like a busy day lol

yay for final dress fitting :happydance:


----------



## mummymunch

Will we get pics of your fitting? how exciting :) How is Barry feeling?x


----------



## MNORBURY

OMG final dress fitting and only 1 week to go :wohoo:

Off topic but I'm joining slimming world on Monday, how do you find it and what type of foods do you eat? I'm dreading it but looking forward to it at the same time. Any tips would be fab :) x


----------



## NuKe

barrys fine, just chugging along!

Re:sw, i eat anything i want! As much pasta as i can handle, frys, chips... Its amazing! Takes a couple of weeks to get ur head round it but it really works!


----------



## mummymunch

I'm going to do slimming world when i pay off all my debt :) soi can be a skinnyminny bride!


----------



## xpatchx

LMFAO Nuke, whats wrong with our signature wedding countdowns????.....


----------



## EmmyReece

:wacko: that's odd, looks like their server might have gone a bit weird


----------



## honeybee2

nuke is getting married in 9 years???


----------



## honeybee2

Ive just changed mine because it was the same- said 9 years!


----------



## mummymunch

9 years- you liar making us think it was in a week, tut tut!


----------



## NuKe

weirddddddddd...

about to go for my final dress fitting :dance:


----------



## purpledahlia

Ive hunted you down to find this!! Oh my goodness 7 days!! 

Are you ready??


----------



## NuKe

organisationally? definitely.

emotionally? HELL NO. :shock:


----------



## purpledahlia

:haha: 

It will be great! Will snoop in here tonight for your plans!


----------



## pink23

have fun at your dress fitting xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Have fun at the dress fitting :wohoo:


----------



## Aaisrie

ONE FOOKING WEEK!! Omg I totally can't wait!! I'm all geared up for it!! Chris and I have even decided that if I've given birth more that 24hrs before your wedding we should be able to go and I'll just sit down lots LOL


----------



## mummymunch

Aaisrie said:


> ONE FOOKING WEEK!! Omg I totally can't wait!! I'm all geared up for it!! Chris and I have even decided that if I've given birth more that 24hrs before your wedding we should be able to go and I'll just sit down lots LOL

You're due on my birthday :)


----------



## NuKe

so as it turns out... that was NOT my last fitting :rofl: i asked her to lower the neckline a good bit and i was wearing the bra ill be wearing on the day tonight (thank god i did!!!) and it shows, due to it actually fitting me unlike my other mahoosive ones! about an inch on each boob :wacko: so she's going to lift the top a bit and that will sort it. ohhhhhh its sooooo prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :dance: so the ACTUAL last fitting is on monday morning :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

:wohoo: it sounds fab, so pleased that you're so chuffed with it


----------



## krockwell

I had my wedding dress fitting about 2 weeks before the wedding and it fit like a GLOVE!! 

When it came wedding morning, I had lost a few pounds (probably running around doing last minute things) that my dress was SO BIG they couldn't tighten the lacing up anymore at the back... :dohh:

So it's great that your last fitting is 3 days before the wedding!! Less time for you to lose more weight and it not fit perfectly.


----------



## purpledahlia

I cant find the energy to look through all your thread so whats your dress like? (sorry everyone you all probably know already!)


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG EXCITING!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Mynx

Ooo yay for the extra dress fitting! :happydance: 

Glad to hear that all the organising is done, and it's understandable that emotionally you're all over the place. You've been thru a hell of alot over the last few months as well as organising this amazing wedding of yours :hugs: You know that we all love you to bits and we're here should ya need us :hugs:
I am SO looking forward to your wedding hun! The pics will be unbelievably amazing! I'm soooo excited for ya!! :wohoo: 

May I be the first to say ... 

6 FUCKING DAYS!!!!! 

Scuse my french :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl:

6 days :wohoo: 

I'm so excited to see piccies of your wedding, espescially when you walk in :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

6 days :sick: fuck me backwards.


----------



## NuKe

:sick: god i have a ridiculous amount to do over the next few days!!! today, appointment with counsellor at 1 (barry and poppy will go do the shopping while im in) then appointment with the registrar at 3.30 (and maybe snag a few geocaches along the way :haha:). im trying not to think more than 24 hours ahaed atm, makes it easier!! 

helium test went well, i blew 2 up with hi-float stuff in them, and one without it. that was about 4pm yesterday, got up this morning and the one without the hi-float is sitting on the kitchen table, the other 2 are still up on the ceiling!!! so looks like that stuff is great! can't recommend it enough!!

p.s. ..... *SIX DAYS*


----------



## xSamanthax

Big deep breaths hun! You are so organised, everything will be fantastic! You can always strangle Map to get rid of some stress :rofl:!


----------



## honeybee2

strangle that bad map- BAD!


----------



## NuKe

that fuckin map, i swear to god


----------



## NuKe

:gun:
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/map.png


----------



## mummymunch

6 daaaaaays :) 

Have you Got a day this week for relaxing and pampering?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

lol at the map. You will be fine, you have come so far. Deep breaths x


----------



## NuKe

errr...no lol :rofl: ive got something to do every day!


----------



## michyk84

6 days wow its flying by eh?
now i've got the sodding map song in my head :haha:


----------



## NuKe

it ends up in mine every fecking morning!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL 6 FOOKING DAYS!!!! 

I took this picture the other day for you, it's your sunglasses!!! HAHAHAH
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/843116f9.jpg


----------



## tiggertea

:rofl:


----------



## hel_5

:haha::haha:

And the map definately needs to be :gun::gun: - its banned in this house for that reason!!!


----------



## cherryglitter

I actually can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## cherryglitter

In fact I think I might come and gatecrash :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

^^ I want to gatecrash too :lol:


----------



## mossip

We should all gatecrash :) xxx


----------



## NuKe

ur all welcome :haha:

eve u cheeky sod. and actually, mine are blue :smug:


----------



## mummymunch

I wouldnt give us the oppertunity- i would absolutely love to see your whole day! 
Also, how do you pronounce your user name? nuke like you nuke something in the microwave or......? x


----------



## NuKe

yep!


----------



## amie-leigh

woohoo i've caught up :happydance: 
i can't believe in less than a week you will be married :D i love your journal you'll need to start a married life one or a blog :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:haha: what will i do with my spare time?!


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Come and help me with my newborn!!!!! LOL


----------



## NuKe

im soo up for that! :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

6 days :dance: :dance: I bet you need that bridal nappy now... I would! :D


----------



## Mynx

^^ :rofl:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: its a shame they dont do itti's in adult size


----------



## Tegans Mama

:lol: Mynx.. I think I'll be chewing on calms when there's only six days to go..


----------



## NuKe

I wish I'd bought a Sheewee... have no clue how I'm gonna get out and in for loo breaks!


----------



## Tegans Mama

NuKe said:


> :rofl: its a shame they dont do itti's in adult size

:haha::haha::haha:

There's a gap in the market! TAKE IT!!!


----------



## NuKe

:haha:


----------



## Mynx

I'd hate to think what I'm gonna be like with only 6 days to go! I reckon I'll be like Tigger and bouncing off the walls at any given moment :haha: 
Either that or I'll be a dribbling, nervous wreck sat twitching in a corner :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:lol: I'll be the second one. O that note I am going to read your journal. I'm starting my own soon.. :shock:


----------



## mummymunch

5 daaaaaays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Oh yay congrats hun!! :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

five days!!! Have just awoken from my first wedding-reated nightmare. Was weird. There wer only like 6 ppl at the ceremony but thats all ther was sposed to be, i forgot my bouquet but it magically appeared from a kitchen (?) cupboard in the next room, then we had to do our first dance inthe ceremony room so we wer twirling down the aisle :haha: and for some reason ther was a christmas tree and wen he dipped me my foot got completly tangled in the decorations :rofl: oh and i fell and everyone saw my shapewear that goes to my knees :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Five, Five, Five!!!!!!!!!!!! ONLY FIVE FOOKING DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

NuKe said:


> five days!!! Have just awoken from my first wedding-reated nightmare. Was weird. There wer only like 6 ppl at the ceremony but thats all ther was sposed to be, i forgot my bouquet but it magically appeared from a kitchen (?) cupboard in the next room, then we had to do our first dance inthe ceremony room so we wer twirling down the aisle :haha: and for some reason ther was a christmas tree and wen he dipped me my foot got completly tangled in the decorations :rofl: oh and i fell and everyone saw my shapewear that goes to my knees :blush:

Aww hun i'm sorry but that really made me :rofl:! :blush: i could just picture your face when all that happened. 

Can't believe its only 5 days!! so so exciting!


----------



## EmmyReece

5 days to go!!!! 

that dream just sounds totally weird :wacko:

what are your plans for today?


----------



## EmmyReece

double post :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

just back from getting my tan done. so for the rest of today i have NOTHING to do :coolio: gonna chill out. barry's going to take pops on a walk to the dvd rental shop (bout 90 mins each way) and my dad and I are going to go geocaching :D then tomorrow the inlaws are coming to visit and then on monday all hell breaks loose! :rofl:

on monday i have to: 
dye my hair
bake and decorate 100 cookies
have my final dress fitting 
fit in lunch at a mexican restaurant with oh's best man and his (pregnant) wife.

:dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh crikey, sounds like Monday is gonna be super busy :dohh:

next week is going to fly by :D


----------



## NuKe

i know EVERYONEEE says it, but it really is true, the last month has just flown by, it's been a blur!


----------



## EmmyReece

mine feels like a lifetime away :rofl: I can't wait to be at your stage lol

I've probably missed it somewhere, what colour icing are you having on the cookies?


----------



## NuKe

different ones, ive made up some blue, green, red, pink and yellow and each one will have a disk on top. ive also got a stencil in the shape of 2 rings and im going to go those in silver on top.


----------



## EmmyReece

Oooohhh that sounds fab ... in the pic I saw the icing looked really bright :thumbup:

It's going to look amazing :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:dance:


----------



## Mynx

Wooohooo! 5 days hun!!! 

I'd be shitting enough bricks to build an entire community housing project!! :rofl: 

Hope you have a great day Geocaching hun! I really wanna get started doing some ourselves but we dont have a GPS unit yet.. I think we might have to wait till after the wedding to get it now cos we just dont have the spare cash! :hissy:


----------



## Aaisrie

What IS geocaching?


----------



## LunaBean

Omg 5 days! Yea, I dont know wat it is either!


----------



## honeybee2

i dont know what it is either, 5 days, thats nothing!


----------



## NuKe

geocaching is a worldwide game, u go to www.geocaching.com and put in ur location. It then gives u a list of 'caches' which can be anything from a test tube to a large box. They are hidden in places and the coordinates are put on the website. U use a gps device to find it and inside will be a log wer u write ur name to prove u found it. U then leave it wer it is for the next person to find. They also usually, but not always, have some 'swaps' which can be anything from marbles to little toys or trolley coins. The only rule with these is if u take something u need to put something else there in its place. The caches can be a normal cliplock box or can be disguised as a screw or a rock. Some are magnetic to stick to things. Theres literally millions all over the world! 

Mynx, i dont have one either but my dads a duke of edinburgh assessor so he has a brilliant one which he's letting me borrow!


----------



## honeybee2

omg that sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow that sounds so freakin' fun!!!! I think my phone might do GPS thing, I wonder if it would be compatible!


----------



## Mynx

I loved Geocaching.. I used to do it years ago with my ex and we had alot of fun. There's usually alot of histroy attached to the locations as well which will be listed on the website and so you get to learn about your surroundings as well as having a good day out.. we used to combine it with a nice pub lunch as well :haha: So yeah, I have the bug again! I need to get geocaching!!


----------



## NuKe

its soo fun! my mum and dad wer up a mountain in switzerland once and there was a pile of rocks and another group of ppl turned up and wer fiddling at the rocks and then left so they thought "what is over there?" and it was a geocache! u shud do it even, all u need is a GPS app!


----------



## honeybee2

i dont have it :( booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :sulk:


----------



## LaurGil

FIVE DAYS !!! :happydance:

I was telling Mo about the geocaching & he has a GPS that he uses for work he is going to bring it on summer leave then we are going to give it ago

Thanks for sharing it with it us 

xXx


----------



## Mynx

I dont think my phone supports a GPS app :( I have one of those "fake" TMobile blackberry phones and altho it's a fab phone, I'm not sure that it can do GPS stuff :( 

I have a bid on a GPS receiver on Ebay atm.. it's at £8.50 and has about 15 hours left .. FX'd!


----------



## NuKe

FX'd for you mynxy! Found my first one today! Was at loughshore lauren, it's a pretty easy find! Also went to try and find the one at Knockagh monument but there was a group of muggles (non-geocachers) lurking right beside wer i think it is and after waiting 30 mins called it a day! Another time!!


----------



## Mynx

Yay for your first Geocache! Be warned, it gets addictive :haha: And muggles can be a right pain when lurking! My fave caches are the ones in forests and woods.. great fun!!


----------



## NuKe

I've got a list for ones to do in London, theres a big one in the natural history museum!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds I sent you an invite for Google+!


----------



## NuKe

eh?


----------



## Mynx

One actually IN the Natural History Museum? Wow! I might have to look that one up n check it out :D

ETA - :dohh: Just realised you said LONDON!!! When you're down this way hun, gissa shout! I'll come do some with you :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we have loads here, I need to download the app!


----------



## NuKe

im in bed trying to sleep, and its just hit me. Im getting married in a little over 4 days. :shock: i feel so :sick: i am actually shitting myself. I was actually pretty calm over the last few days! I am honestly about to boke. :sick:

I keep telling myself that its everyone i love going to be there... Then i realise- IT'S EVERYONE I LOVE GOING TO BE THERE!!! I have so many emotions surging thru me rite now i dont even know what to feel. When i get five minutes with my thoughts i start to freak out internally. Trying to focus on seeing barry at the end of the aisle- and his face wen he sees me in a dress for the first time!


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> One actually IN the Natural History Museum? Wow! I might have to look that one up n check it out :D
> 
> ETA - :dohh: Just realised you said LONDON!!! When you're down this way hun, gissa shout! I'll come do some with you :D

On my honeymoon? I love ya mynxy, but not that much :haha: therll be too much :sex: going on (i hope!) unless ur into voyeurism... Im down with that ;)


----------



## mossip

Your day is gonna be perfect chick. Barry is a lucky man and i cant wait for his reaction to your dress. xxx


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> One actually IN the Natural History Museum? Wow! I might have to look that one up n check it out :D
> 
> ETA - :dohh: Just realised you said LONDON!!! When you're down this way hun, gissa shout! I'll come do some with you :D
> 
> On my honeymoon? I love ya mynxy, but not that much :haha: therll be too much :sex: going on (i hope!) unless ur into voyeurism... Im down with that ;)Click to expand...

LMFAO!!! :dohh: I can be such a dingbat sometimes! I'd forgotten you were going to London for ya honeymoon! Someone slap me wiv a wet trout or something!! :rofl: 

Voyeurism... hmmm 

:rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

It's gonna be AMAZING Linds!!! And google+ is like facebook but it's new and still on trial so you need an invite to get on it, just got Debs on it and sent your email to biccys!!


----------



## Mynx

At least I made ya laugh ;) 

My work here is done :smug:


----------



## mummymunch

4 daaaaaaays!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## mossip

4 DAYS!!!!!!!!! Is today a chill day? Hope you have a good day lovely xxx


----------



## NuKe

today IS a chill day! did a spot of geocaching this morning (mynxy was right, totally addictive!) found 2 of them, the soon-to-be-inlaws are coming up around 3 then chilling this evening!


----------



## Aaisrie

FOUR FORE FOAR FORR 4!!!!!!! Can't belive how quickly it's coming round!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hope you enjoy your chill out day! xx


----------



## NuKe

made barry drive me round caching again after they left :rofl:


----------



## lauzie84

This geocaching seems to be addictive!! xx


----------



## NuKe

it really REALLY is!!


----------



## NuKe

So sorry to everyone's journals I'm usually up to date with but I've been so freaking busy I haven't had time!! :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

So sooooon!!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'm slowly reading through! Loving your style!!!!!!


----------



## amie-leigh

just caught up again :rofl: 
the days seem to be flying in 
i can't help but laugh at how addicted you are to geocaching, i still haven't found the one in the park at the back of me :brat: i even send my OH out to look he can't see anything


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> So sorry to everyone's journals I'm usually up to date with but I've been so freaking busy I haven't had time!! :flower:

With only 4 days to go hun, it's totally understandable that you dont have the time! :hugs: 

How'd the rest of your Geocaching day go? ;)


----------



## EmmyReece

NuKe said:


> So sorry to everyone's journals I'm usually up to date with but I've been so freaking busy I haven't had time!! :flower:

I'd be surprised if you did have the time, hope everything is ok and not too stressful ... I honestly think you've got all the b&b brides and lots of other members dying to see your piccies :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:haha:

i found 2 more!! one was a sneaky one inside a rock, and another was in a tree!

was dead pleased with myself :coolio:

update on cookies: decided to make the toppers tonight, sat and mixed/rolled/cut for over an hour, finished and cleaned up... went to get the stencil and realised id cut over 100 disks of icing out... in the wrong size :dohh:

so have just finished rolling it all up again and cutting them out the RIGHT size. :shock:


----------



## EmmyReece

ohhhhh crikey, glad that they're the right size now though :dohh:


----------



## NuKe

:dohh: indeed!


----------



## NuKe

i dont wana go to sleeeeeeeeep ive soooooooooo much to do tomorrow


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooo poor you!!! I can't believe I only have to hold this baby in for 3 more days before I can relax!! I swear he KNOWS he's not allowed to come out!!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:

3 days!!! :sick::shock:

just chillin right now til the mayhem begins!!! I've also got to go to the florists this morning as I asked Barry several week ago if he would wear a buttonhole and he said no, he's now changed his mind :dohh: hopefully they can do it in time!! if they cant, oh well!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long now!! :D x


----------



## Smile181c

Eeeeek!!!!!! So close! :flower:


----------



## Mynx

And they say women change their minds like they change their knickers?! Men! :haha: Hope you can get the buttonhole sorted for him hun. Tbh, I dont think it would be too much of a problem ;) 

3 days!! :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

right so checklist- whats to do today???


----------



## michyk84

3 days :happydance: hope the florist can sort a buttonhole for you


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: what else needs doing?! Oooh the excitement, i cant wait to find out his reaction when he first sees you! x


----------



## slb80

Tis is your last Monday as a single woman! How exciting. You will be MRS Nuke by the weekend xx


----------



## twiggy56

3 days?!!! HOLY CRAP :shock:

A button hole can be a single flower head so shouldnt be much of a problem!


----------



## taperjeangirl

178 pages I've read since yesterday!! 
Been addicted to this thread, even reading it while out and about!

Do I get a prize? Or a look at the dress?! Lol!!!

I love real flowers but can't help but want/need a brooch bouquet!!!! 

Hmmm........ All daisy brooches....... Oh my, I'm an idea thief lol!!


----------



## krockwell

Curious Nukers... 
Are you going to be taking Barry's last name? Or keeping your own? :) :flower:


----------



## Scamp

3 days :wohoo: How nervous do you feel? :haha:
The button holes shouldn't be a problem, What else is left to do? 
x


----------



## Tiff

3 DAYS!!!! :happydance: SO excited for you hunny!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Omg 3 days left :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

ermm,*cough* *splutter* 2 days tomorrow!


----------



## pink23

cant wait. I bet your excited, sorry i havent posted earlier, work on the weekend and jist getting on the internet now xx need to cacth up x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:D eEeeee


----------



## honeybee2

:bunny: doing a dance and thinking of you my love.


----------



## NuKe

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus WHAT a day!!! 

okay, went to florists first thing, buttonholes are sorted.

then went for dress fitting, it's still not right :rofl: so I've to go back tomorrow. the 12th of July is a bank holiday here, many many bonfires are lit tonight (one RIGHT outside my house, its relatively small, about 30 foot high), and my dressmaker/designer wasn't in work (i see her at her house, she lives 5 mins from me!) but she's gone back in tonight to alter it! cant believe it. shes amazing. :cloud9:

have finally finished the fucking biscuits too. all done and sorted. bought a disposable tinfoil turkey dish to put them all in :haha:


to answer some of the questions... yes i am shitting myself :rofl: 

sadly, barry and I have hunted high and low and cannot find my goddam nail transfers :cry: i am furious, i KNOW wer i left them and barry has a habit of moving things and putting them in random places... he is adamant he hasn't touched them... :shock: a likely story. NOT impressed.

barry's cousin and his wife (the pregnant one) came round today and i did get a little teary when out of view, but kept it together. we got a few cards from ppl today- and a total of 550 quid :shock: ppl's generosity is astounding, especially as we werent expecting anything. :cloud9:

tomorrow is relatively stress-free. not much to do!! then wednesday it's panic stations!!! WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## NuKe

krockwell said:


> Curious Nukers...
> Are you going to be taking Barry's last name? Or keeping your own? :) :flower:

still don't know!! if we didnt have poppy, there'd be no way. but in my wisdom i just charged on ahead and gave her barry's surname. :dohh: us all having the same name is the ONLY thing stopping me keeping my name.


----------



## purpledahlia

:yipee: So exciting!!


----------



## krockwell

Could always hypenate?


----------



## glitterbug

Aww bless your dressmaker lady for coming in to work to fix your dress for you!! 

And sorry for the tears but glad you managed to keep it together! I hope you find your nail transfers. You know they'll be somewhere completely bizaare!


----------



## NuKe

krockwell said:


> Could always hypenate?

thats what i said!! i said why don't we all be "Crozier-Hutchinson" but no. barry wasnt having any of it. and dont even get me started on the "why dont you take MY name?" conversation :dohh:


----------



## MNORBURY

:hugs:

I can't believe you are getting married in almost 2 days and you still don't know what you're name is going to be :rofl:. That has got to be on the to do list for tomorrow!!

really hope the nail transfers turn up, have you checked down the side of the settee and stuff?


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope the nail transfers turn up soon hun :thumbup:

:hugs: sorry about the tears, but good on you for managing to keep it together :flower:

Hope tomorrow isn't too stressful x x


----------



## Aaisrie

I HATE having a different surname to Saraya... drives me up the wall because people assume she has my name or vice versa to the point where I was gonna change mine by deed poll!!!


----------



## mossip

2 flipping days!!! xxx


----------



## NuKe

i know... The day after tomorrow! :shock: cant believe it!!! Im suprisingly calm. No luck with the nails... Had a rage attack and a cry and have now come to terms with the fact i may not have leopard print nails. But its ok! I can deal with it. :cry:


----------



## Tegans Mama

:hugs: Is there absolutely no way you can get some in time? :(


----------



## krockwell

Did you give them to your mom, since she was going to put them on for you wasn't she? :shrug: 

Hmmm, I know you said you did a trial set... maybe they're hiding where your normal nail stuff goes?


----------



## NuKe

definitely not, most shops here are closed tomorrow and wednesday! And i definitely didnt give them to my mum!! 100%.

Its ok, ill have another search tomorrow and if they dont turn up itll mean i get to show off my lovely REAL white tips :D

(which is a big deal for me as a lifelong biter!)


----------



## NuKe

and i didnt put them with my other nail stuff, i left them on the windowsill in the kitchen beside the rsvp's so i wudnt lose them :dohh: that was very fucking successful, clearly.


----------



## krockwell

Would they be IN an RSVP by chance?


----------



## EmmyReece

krockwell said:


> Would they be IN an RSVP by chance?

ooohhh good idea :thumbup:

could they have been blown off the windowsill in a breeze hun and Poppy got hold of them and put them somewhere?

really do hope they turn up :flower:


----------



## August79

Nuke, I'm a lurker here but coming out to say I'm so excited for you and your big day! :hugs: I know it's been said before but please remember to slow down breathe and take in the moments on that day. Also, let go of some of the small stuff that day and enjoy being a bride. Best of luck to you, Barry, and little Poppy!


----------



## tiger

:dance: your so close :dance:


----------



## xSamanthax

Aww hun i'm sorry about your nail transfers! I hope they turn up. I really really wish i had to same last name as Ellie and Mark, it drives me insane when people automatically think Ellie has my last name. When me and Mark finally get married at least i'll have the same last name then! but that won't be for years yet :dohh:


----------



## lauzie84

2 days!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry to hear about the nail transfers....here's hoping they turn up today for you!!! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

right, nail transfers could be in the strangest of places;

under poppys bed (you know she's a magpie!)
in the fridge/ freezer
down the toilet
within the washing basket
between books
in the toaster (oh ek!)
somewhere in the sofa
in your make up bag
luggage/ wedding stuff you have packed to go
in the bottom of your handbag
somewhere in the car
in the garden
uranus



I want to find them for you!!!!

If you cant find them, find a beauty salon open and have them done professioanlly. There MUST be a tesco/ asda open until 4 honey and I know some of them do nail transfers because I've seen.


----------



## Jin

OMG, two days :happydance: How are you feeling today? Apart from stressing about the nails. Really hope you find them today :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

Orrrrr paint your nails the same colour as your peticoat? There must be a pharmacy or something open for a few hours xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Did you check with the rest of your wedding stuff? Like inside your shoes or something? Do I need to send Saraya round as a sniffer dog?


----------



## mossip

Aww hunny i really hope you find the transfers but if you dont atleast you have pretty white tips to show off. I used to be a bad biter but now i have lovely nails (untill they snap :haha:). I hope that when Barry is sitting having a cuppa he remembers where they are. Im saying Barry coz Stew ALWAYS moves things and its ALWAYS his fault :smug: xxx


----------



## babynewbie

its so close now! :happydance: hope your nail transfers turn up somewhere!


----------



## michyk84

hope the transfers turn up


----------



## NuKe

right ive searched high and low and they're gone. just gone. so im gonna try tesco today!! i did buy a nail varnish the same colour as my petticoat for my toes (currently painting them right now!) so ill just do them that colour.

its sparkly :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I love sparkly nail varnish, but I always end up chipping it :dohh:

Good luck in tescos, hope you find some transfers x


----------



## NuKe

its the opposite for me! i end up chipping all nail polish EXCEPT sparkly! probably because i put so many coats of it on its solid glitter :haha: plus a good top coat :thumbup:

and it's my third "final" dress fitting tonight :rofl:


----------



## mummymunch

nuKey my love, i cannot be arsed to go through the whole thread again (because its would take a year), do you have the link to you OH's ring? Daniel needs a cheap one as he wont wear it, and you said it was really good quality? x


----------



## Amy-Lea

nuke..strange i know but i've been following this & cant WAIT for your wedding. Would you think I was totally barmy if I asked you for your address? I may have a little suprise for you.


----------



## MajellaG

Amy-Lea said:


> nuke..strange i know but i've been following this & cant WAIT for your wedding. Would you think I was totally barmy if I asked you for your address? I may have a little suprise for you.

You've got her some transfers - PLEASE say you've got some transfers!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: 2 daaaaays!!!!!!!!!!!

I would have eaten all of my nails by now, so the fact you have white bits is impressive enough, sod the glitter :rofl:

How soon can we see pictures :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG!! Very exciting!! :D x


----------



## EmyDra

3rd final dress fitting :p!
Hehehe! AWK cannot believe its this close...you must be bouncing round the house! :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

2 days :happydance::happydance: So exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

So bloody close you must be peeing your pants!!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

MajellaG said:


> Amy-Lea said:
> 
> 
> nuke..strange i know but i've been following this & cant WAIT for your wedding. Would you think I was totally barmy if I asked you for your address? I may have a little suprise for you.
> 
> You've got her some transfers - PLEASE say you've got some transfers!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

I have some in my basket & was gunna pay for them with next day delivery but she hasn't replied so I don't think they will get here until Thursday now if I done that. Was she plannng on doing her nails tomorrow or on the morning. If its the morning i will still buy them for you, you just need to send me your address. :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

2 DAYS!!!! :yipee:

Ahhh, I'm so freaking excited to see you be a Mrs!!! And the pictures, who's gonna post sneaky FB pics so we can see? :haha:


----------



## hopeandpray

Exciting :happydance: sorry if that's creepy since I'm a complete stranger :rofl:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Omg Lindsay I'm soooo excited :D Your wedding is the BnB wedding of the year!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It really is! I can NOT wait to see pics of your happy day :D


----------



## honeybee2

nuke? where art thou?


----------



## Aaisrie

Here... when we get up tomorrow we'll be saying TOMORROW TOMORROW I LAVE YA TOMORROW YOU'RE ONLY A DAYYYY AWAYYYYYY


----------



## NuKe

omggggg ive been soo busy ladeez!! had my final dress fitting tonight, fits like a dream, apart from one of my boobs won't play ball so she's going to put a little tack (stitch) in it on thursday when she's dressing me, so my bra doesn't sneak out! :rofl:

tomorrow morning I've got to go get a manicure, then dye my hair, then get a wee pair of earrings for the girl doing the reading (got her ears pierced last week, thought that wud be a nice pressie to say thankyou), and get fabric dye to dye barry's belt a better shade :rofl:

hair extensions are currently dying away (hairdye i mean, i havent abused them). 

feelin good! starting to get nervousssssssss!!!! really really nervousssssssssssssssss

i felt AMAZING in my dress!! :cloud9:


----------



## Amy-Lea

What time is the wedding and what time are you planning on getting your nails done, the day or tomorrow? I found transfers in miss selfridge & was gunna pay for the next day delivery to get them to you but they had to do it before 3pm & you only just replied with your address so thursday is the only date available. Would that be too late?


----------



## NuKe

awwww it would :( ill be out from 8am! thanks soo much though honey!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Awh no :( Well if you can get to a miss selfridge they sell them.


----------



## NuKe

i will 100% definitely look!!! im going to a mall tomorrow for my manicure and theres a miss S's there too so I could grab some and take them for her to put on!! thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: so glad the dress fitting went well 

And yay for Amy - Lea having the fab idea about going into Miss Selfridges, hope you can find some transfers :thumbup:


----------



## tiger

in australia at the moment is 10am on the 13th so your getting married tomorrow here !! woop woop lol


----------



## Tiff

Its 9:44pm here in Canada, which means that its 2:44am there, so your wedding is TOMORROW!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hel_5

Well its now 7am in Ireland which means....

your getting married tomorrow!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## hel_5

Im currently also deciding whether sending some video dude to film the whole wedding and putting a live feed onto the internet so we can all watch it - then we would not have to wait for photos!! (bit like the royal wedding!!) would be considered a bit to much like stalking :flasher: :haha:


----------



## xSamanthax

Wow hun your getting married tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: I so can not wait to see pics of it all


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Tomorrow!! Tomorrow!! :happydance: Woop!! x


----------



## honeybee2

tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya tomorrow- your only a day a wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## honeybee2

how are you feeling??


----------



## slb80

yayyyy!! Tomorrow. Have the best day and remember to stand back and take it all in for a few minutes. have the most amazing day. Also enjoy today your last day as a miss xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

TOMORROW FOOKING TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still pregnant yay!! The child is obviously listening to mama and staying cosy! woooooooo I can't waittttttttt I'm SO excited!!!!


----------



## michyk84

happy wedding eve today is like your christmas eve how are the nerves?


----------



## xpatchx

Aaisrie said:


> TOMORROW FOOKING TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm still pregnant yay!! The child is obviously listening to mama and staying cosy! woooooooo I can't waittttttttt I'm SO excited!!!!

LOL, unless he's just decided to make you wait and is gonna give oyu twinges all the way through the wedding? =P


----------



## Hayley90

tooooommoorrrooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck & all the best for tomorrow! x


----------



## glitterbug

Good luck for tomorrow.

Hope you manage to get all your jobs done today x


----------



## Aaisrie

Patch I've been having false contractions since I went into pre-term labour at 34w!!! LOL


----------



## EmmyReece

TOMORROW :dance:

hope everything goes well today :flower:


----------



## purplerain33

I have just read your Journel from page one, (coud not sleep last night) You are going to have such a fantastic day tomorow and cant beleive all the hard work you have put into it, Best off wishes for tomorow hope the sun shines on you, After the wedding ii really think you should go into wedding planning all your little touches are lovely, Best off luck for married life.


----------



## mossip

Tomorrow your gonna ba Mrs Barry!!!. I hope you get the last bits sorted today hun. Try and relax a little :) xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Woop!!! How bloody exciting!


----------



## Mynx

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

TOMORROW!!!! Omg!! :wohoo:


----------



## tiggertea

This time tomorrow you'll be an old married woman. :shock::dance:


----------



## babynewbie

Tomorrow eee! :happydance: In case i dont get back on i hope you have a fanbloodytastic day tomorrow and everything goes perfectly for you. Cant wait to see pictures of the day! :yipee:


----------



## mossip

Did you manage to get some transfers? xxx


----------



## NuKe

thanks everyone!!! its been a fecking INSANE day. completely insane. and i havent even been to the venue yet!!! jesus christ there's soooooo much to DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Haven't really stopped, but in those 5 minutes between running about like a man person I've been seriously shitting myself. hair is dyed, nail transfers wer a no-go so have done them sparkly blue, im happy with them. just trying to round everything up atm!!! i honestly thought today wudnt be that bad, how wrong was i!!!!!!! i know everyone says it but its actually just wrong how quickly its gone. actually scary.

*I'M GETTING MARRIED TOMORROWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mummymunch

Wooooo im soooo excited for you i hope its everything you want it to be. We'll be thinking if you!! Xx


----------



## apaton

Nuke good luck with your wedding tomorrow I'm sure it will be fab xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I love the fact that you typoed "MAD person" for "MAN person" I'm totally imagining your head on a mans body right now hahahah ahhhhh I'm easily amused!!! I can't wait to see you tomorrow!!! I can't wait to see everything!! The ceremony STARTS at 3pm right? Is there anything you need me to do for you tomorrow because Saraya will already be with Patricia so if there's anything you need just let me know <3


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck tomorrow hun :dance:

Have a fantastic time :flower:


----------



## glitterbug

I'd be crapping myself if I were in your shoes too...especially since i'd never last a day in heels that high! ha ha. 

Have a fantastic day tomorrow! xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Congratulations! :wohoo: Not long!! :wedding: 
Have a great day :happydance:


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

See you *tomorrow*, Princess! I can't wait! I might even try and upload some sneaky first pics for BnB fans if that's ok? Oooohhhhh! :happydance: 

Sleep as well as you can tonight and enjoy every single minute of tomorrow. XXX


----------



## Amy-Lea

Good Luck Lindsay :happydance: Cant wait to see pictures! I sent a card last night seeing as I couldnt get the transfers, hope it gets to you in time. I had to put MS *your last name* as the whole Mrs didn't work, you know with you not knowing your married name yet :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck tomorrow! cant wait to see pictures :happydance:


----------



## michyk84

good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes ok & you have the best day ever


----------



## Samantha_

Goo luck for tomorrow! hope u hav a great day! x


----------



## Shabutie

Just wanted to drop by and say GOOD LUCK!

Enjoy your special day with your husband! :wedding:

:flow:


----------



## after autumn

good luck! & have fun!


----------



## lauzie84

Good luck for tomorrow honey! Enjoy every moment of it! xxxx


----------



## pink23

goodluck for tomorrow enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## ILoveShoes

Good luck for tomorrow, Nuke! I hope you have a brilliant day :)
xx


----------



## Mynx

Good luck for tomorrow hun, hope you have a fan-bloody-tastic day! Cant wait to see piccies .. Sam, definately sneak some up on here for us :haha: 

Hope you manage to sleep ok tonight, and remember to take some time out tomorrow among the chaos and just take it all in :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Aaaaaah! So excited for you darling!!! Can't wait to hear ALL about it!!! 

Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics!!!


----------



## Hayley90

Im so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Remember to have your 15 minutes to your selves, just to observe and take it all in... you should be SO proud of yourself you've done your little family proud with all your creativity and planning... awesome awesome awesome. 

Have the bestest day, cannot WAIT to see pictures... love you lots xx


----------



## Tasha

Good luck for tomorrow, have an amazing day :flower:


----------



## MNORBURY

One more sleep :wohoo: Hope you have the most super duper day hun, can't wait to see the piccies, update us when you can, obv not tomorrow :haha:

Good luck and congratulations :) x


----------



## krockwell

Just remember to breathe... and if things aren't going exactly as planned, don't fret! It'll all work out, and be the best day of your life (aside from Poppys birth of course) and you won't remember the little hiccups!

:flower: Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## NuKe

omg everyone, thanks so much!! The room looks FUCKING AMAZING- i am sooo proud of myself! I was telling emmy, for the love of god, EAT. Remember to EAT!!!!!!! I had a soft pretzel at around ten this morning then had so much to do i just forgot to eat, and after finishing the room, it all hit me and i felt like i was about to be sick and faint all at once, plus coupled with the nerves and excitement i was a mess wen i got home. A jibbering shaking wreck. 

In bed now, physically forcing myself to eat a round of bread. I dont think ive ever chewed food soo much before swallowing :rofl:

Anyway, im stupidly nervous and excited but im hoping once i get tarted up i get all my confidence back :)

Love u all!!! :flower:


----------



## vhal_x

Good luck hun, it will be amazing ! xxxxx


----------



## mossip

Good hunny!!!!! Your gonna have the best day ever and all your hard wor is gonna pay off. Big love to you both :kiss: xxx


----------



## tiger

9am here. your getting married today !! 
i hope you have an amazing day,
stay calm, have fun.
you will look amazing hun xxxx cant wait to see pics


----------



## Aaisrie

YOU'RE GETTING MARRIED TODAY!!!!!!!!! Can you believe I've just sat here for like 15 mins watching the clock to be able to post this at midnight LOL I can't wait to see you in all your glory!!!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Have an amazing day!!!
Can't wait for all the pics!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ohhh :D
have an AMAZING DAY ! GOOOD LUCK!!! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hel_5

Good Luck, hope you have an absolutly fabulous day, enjoy xx


----------



## after autumn

so excited for you! have a blast and upload a bunch of pics!


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck hun have the best day i hope the sun shines all day for you and your new husband.


----------



## mummymunch

Good luck hope you have the best day ever!! Xxx


----------



## glitterbug

Happy wedding day!!!!!


----------



## xSamanthax

*Happy Wedding Day Hun!!!! *

Hope you have a fantastic day, can't wait to see the pics :hugs:


----------



## Kiki1993

Have a fantastic wedding day!!! :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's today!! Happy wedding day. Hope you have the most wonderful day possible!! :) xx


----------



## lauzie84

Happy wedding day!!!! Enjoy it honey!! Can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## pink23

Have a great day xxx looking forward to hear how it goes xx


----------



## dontworry

I hope today is all you hoped and planned for, and more!! Have a magical wedding! We'll all be here, drooling in anticipation for your photos!


----------



## tiggertea

Enjoy every second of your day my dear! :kiss::hugs::flower:


----------



## honeybee2

happy wedding day!!!!


----------



## mossip

:yipee::wohoo::loopy::wohoo::yipee::wine::loopy::rain::bunny::wohoo::yipee::bodyb::dance::yipee::wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding:

HAPPY WEDING DAY XXX


----------



## Smile181c

HAPPY WEDDING DAY!!

Hope you have an amazing day hun!! Enjoy every milisecond :flower: can't wait to see pictures! xx


----------



## michyk84

happy wedding day hun hope today is the best day ever cant wait to see pics


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo how exciting!!! HAppy Wedding Day!!!

What time is she getting married??? xxxx


----------



## mossip

I think it 3 xxx


----------



## MajellaG

Here comes the bride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Wedding Day Nuke. Have a Great day & enjoy it.
The weathers fantastic!!!
Cant wait for the the pics - Sam if you can some early snaps would be great!!

:wedding: :wedding: :wedding: :wedding: :wedding: :wedding: :wedding: :wedding:


----------



## LoraLoo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MNORBURY

Happy wedding day! Hope you're feeling ok x x x


----------



## Scamp

Happy wedding day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you have a fab day and enjoy every second of it xx


----------



## xpatchx

3pm? Omg that's only an hour away!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiff

Awww!!! I'm so excited for her!!!! Who's taking our sneaky pics for us? :haha:


----------



## tiggertea

Just about half an hour to go my lovely! :dance: Thinking of you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Happy wedding day :flower:

Almost half an hour to go :wedding:


----------



## xpatchx

Don't know if anyone was nominated? I know someone mentioned about wifi-ing one on her status. Not sure I can wait until Nuke can get a moment herself to put them up haha!!


----------



## tiggertea

There are 3 (I think) BnB ladies there and planning to get some photos up somewhere. They flipping better. *shakes fist at Sam, Eve and Kat*


----------



## EmmyReece

tiggertea said:


> There are 3 (I think) BnB ladies there and planning to get some photos up somewhere. They flipping better. *shakes fist at Sam, Eve and Kat*

I'll second that :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/lindsays wedding/

I'm uploading as much as I can!!!


----------



## mossip

Im so excited to see them but you need a password lol xxx


----------



## taperjeangirl

You look AMAZING !!!!!!!! Hope you are having a ball!


----------



## mossip

taperjeangirl said:


> You look AMAZING !!!!!!!! Hope you are having a ball!

Did you see them? I tried but it said to put the password in? xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Lemme check!! I'm doingit all on my phone!!


----------



## MajellaG

I cant see them either - need password! :cry:


----------



## Arlandria

I cant see either :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Me either :( x


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay it's set to public now!!


----------



## mossip

ABSOFREAKINLUTELY Gorgeous. 
I hope it has been the wedding you dreamed of &#9829; xxx


----------



## michyk84

wow stunning is not the word :D hope you are having a super day


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww you look absolutely amazing hun and I LOVE the colur scheme!! :cloud9: Congratulations xx


----------



## Aaisrie

It's tea and coffee time, linds is away for photos!


----------



## EmmyReece

Wow, wow, wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!

Lindsay you look stunning hun :cloud9: Poppy looks adorable in her dress :thumbup:

Aaisrie - Thank you soooooooooooo much for uploading some pics for us :wohoo:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg gorgeous!!


----------



## krockwell

Wow... You are a stunning bride! :flower: I hope that everything went off without a hitch and that you had a fabulous time!! You look absolutely amazing, and perfect!

I can't wait to hear all about your big day. :hugs: 


btw, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## glitterbug

Aww congratulations hun you look great! Hope everythin went to plan and you're chilling out having a nice time now!!


----------



## Scamp

Absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: Love the dress xx


----------



## Arlandria

Stunning!! You look LUSH!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

oh nuke, no words can describe! Perfect perfect perfect!!!!!
Stunning, so proud of you, love you. Hope your day was perfect!!! :cry:


----------



## Tiff

:cry: Oh my goodness, perfection!!!! :cloud9:

So so so so SO happy for you sweetheart!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Speech photos are up!!


----------



## xpatchx

Beautiful lady! Absolutely stunning - but you knew that already! So glad everything went without a hitch, and you look like you had a fab time!! xx


----------



## babynewbie

Congratulations hun! :wohoo: You look absolutely gorgeous!! x


----------



## pink23

The pictures are fab . im sure you've had a fab day. congratulations xx


----------



## mummymunch

oh you looks so beautiful! i wish we had gatecrashed now!


----------



## apaton

You look stunning and the lo is adorable !! X


----------



## MNORBURY

Bloody gorgeous!!! X


----------



## hel_5

You look absolutly fantastic, i hope you are having a brilliant time xx


----------



## xSamanthax

You looked Gorgeous hun! and Barry looks dishy too :haha: Hope you had a fantastic day :hugs:


----------



## BertieBones

amazing pics! congrats Nuke u look fab! x


----------



## Amy-Lea

You look stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## EmyDra

<3! I genuinely am sitting here almost in tears at your gorgeous gorgeous dress!!!!

Can't wait to see even more pictures - thankyou so much Eve!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Nuke, my god, you take the cake for jaw-dropping brides!!

Your man will be so proud to have you as his wife! 

You look totally and utterly amazing hun...Happy Wedding day, hope its all you dreamed up and more :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry I did upload speech photos but put them in the wrong folder!! Uploaded a few more too!


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks hun :thumbup: love the new pics ... Lindsay looks stunning and soooo happy :D :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Thank you so much Aisirie for taking and uploading all those piccies! 

Lindsay, you look absolutely stunning, the hair, the dress, the petticoat, the shoes, the colour scheme....oh - my - fuck is an understatement on how you look!!! 
Congratulations Missus and cant wait to hear all about your day! :hugs:


----------



## MajellaG

Congratulations nuke! You looked amazing hope you enjoyed your day! :thumbup:
Thanks for the pics too eve really appreciate that!


----------



## tiger

you look amazing lindsay !!!!!!!!!!!!! your gorjuz !!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Is homeeeeee!!! I have some videos too!!! Not sure how they've come out yet as I haven't watched them back but I did get a couple from the ceremony and some of the dancing too!!! I have also acquired a fabulous rainbow balloon AND a collection of tie-dye balloons which Lindsay allowed me to snaffle for Saraya!! I even danced.. I'm sure I looked horrendously attractive swinging my bump from side to side dancing to the Grease medley but who cares!!! :]


----------



## after autumn

amazing pictures! your dress is awesome! you look like you are having a blast!


----------



## Aaisrie

I know Linds is probably gonna kick my ass for these vids - they're all dancing, I haven't uploaded the ceremony ones yet but they're kinda hard to hear too - So the first one is the first dance with the little Popstar dancing too. Then the "YMCA" by Linds and Ryan [Barry's best man] then... "THE CATERPILLAR" LOLOLOL

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/lindsays wedding/?action=view&current=IMG_1597.mp4

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/lindsays wedding/?action=view&current=IMG_1598.mp4

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/lindsays wedding/?action=view&current=IMG_1599.mp4


----------



## EmmyReece

omg they're brilliant :happydance:

Poppy is adorable :D


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

awww :)!! x


----------



## honeybee2

loved the video of you dancing!!!! Love it, xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

K it is 4 am here, so I probably shouldn't be posting things, as I will probably not make any sense haha.

I LOVE that you had the Misfits as your first dance :D :D 
MADE ME SO HAPPY!


----------



## Hayley90

this is immense!!!!!!! the pictures are brilliant thankyou for posting them!!!! hope you had an amazing day linds, you looked phenomenal x


----------



## Smile181c

Oh Nuke!! You looked amazing!! I loved everything about it! :happydance: 

Congratulations MRS BARRY!!! :wohoo:

xx


----------



## honeybee2

Your finallyMRS HUTCHINSON woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Poppy dancing <3!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiggertea

And now for the wind-down. Are you bored yet? :lol: Lack of "things to organise" can be odd....


----------



## honeybee2

to busy having marital :sex: I expect!


----------



## NuKe

oooooooookkkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!

first of all, thankyous ooo much for all the lovely messages ladies!!! and thankyou to the lovely eve for being kind enough to upload pics (even though she was pretty much bullied into it!! :rofl:)

yesterday was just crazy!! the BEST day of my life bar the day poppy was born obviously. managed to get some sleep the night before! and FORCED myself to eat a couple of apples in the morning so i didnt pass out lol. i wasnt nervous at all until about 2.30 then i was hyperventilating etc was soo bad! then wen i went down at 3 i was 100% fine. :D the one thing i was slightly miffed about was the person from the venue who was organising everything told everyone to turn and face the front :saywhat: so nobody saw me coming in or walking down the aisle :cry: i do wish barry had seen me come in. but also, he had been handed a crying poppy moments before so ill not complain too much! yeah... the whole "poppy walking down the aisle" thing... didnt happen :rofl: as soon as she was taken away from me she went nuts. so we did most of our ceremony with barry holding her :rofl: then i forgot some of my vows :rofl: but it was ok. we got a couple of giggles wen barry couldnt say "lawful impediment" and i felt so pretty :blush: the day was just unreal and i cannot wait for the proper photoshopped pics!!!!! the most memorable moment was definitely me and barry's best man doing the YMCA on our own :rofl: everyone was watching us. and yes, i did our first dance in my bare feet :smug:


questions???


----------



## EmmyReece

Awww that's a shame everyone was told to turn to the front :dohh: 

I was :rofl: at the YMCA video - looks like you had a fantastic time dancing :D

Everything just looked so perfect and just 100% you from what I saw on the photos :happydance: Congrats again :flower:


----------



## xpatchx

Noone got to see you walk down the aisle? That's really strange - never heard that before.

Well you looked stunning and everything looked great.

I saw that Barry was holding Poppy, I can imagine what it must have bee like, with someone trying to walk her down and her trying to get to you! I imagine I'll have that problem too lol.

I'm glad everything went okay for you =) It's odd seeing your facebook now with that name!!!


----------



## michyk84

congrats to you both :D


----------



## xSamanthax

So glad you had a fantastic time! What was the reaction like when everyone saw your dress? You looked fantastic hun!


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations again honey - you looked absolutely stunning :D And poppy was very very cute. Enjoy your first full day being a Mrs!!!


----------



## michyk84

what did barry think of your non white dress?


----------



## NuKe

he loved it!! ppl wer commenting on it all day, from speaking to ppl i think everyone thought i was gonna be wearing pink!


----------



## cherry22

Congratulations! i loved your dress and the colours! Very very cool! xx


----------



## Tiff

Omg LOVED the videos!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats hun, you looked stunning xx


----------



## morri

well congrats to you wedding :)


----------



## xpinkpandax

Love the dress, cake, everything! I love the way you put your own personal touches to everything, this is the first I've read your journal so I hadn't a clue what your dress was like until I seen a pic on fb, you looked gorgeous. Your wedding is definitely an inspiration to future brides!

Congratulations to You & Barry 

xx


----------



## honeybee2

Everything turned out just as I had imagined and I hope it did for you too!
Bless you on the hyperventilating- think Ill be doing the same!
I'm miffed for you that no one saw you walk down, I'd be gutted and I'll be making sure my venue staff do not make this mistake :grr: poor thing- your grand entrance too! This is the part where they see your dress so I dont understand why she did that??
The ducks were just fab- as was the cake!
Your dress turned out incredible and your hair stayed all night too which is fab :thumbup:
Love your new family picture on fb and poor poppy at 2am crying!!!! :hugs: day got a bit much for her??
How was the food and what did you have in the end?


----------



## NuKe

the food was DELICIOUS. veggie soup for starters, nothing exciting, but main course was a roast beef dinner with yorkshires etc but the beef literally just melted in your mouth!!!!! was possibly the best roast ive ever had!!! im not too cut up about the entrance any more, it was fecking amazing anyway! :D


----------



## honeybee2

aw I'm so glad!


----------



## honeybee2

oooh we're haivng roast beef- hope its as good as yours x


----------



## amie-leigh

yay your a mrs now :happydance:
love the photos i am so glad i waited to see the dress :) i logged on fb today and saw yiur new name and went "oh my god" thankfully it was only morgan whos here :haha:


----------



## NuKe

:rofl:


----------



## michyk84

so glad everyone loved the dress but then who couldnt really it was stunning


----------



## Aaisrie

The entrance thing was weird because we were all sitting looking behind waiting for you to come in then the grumpy looking blonde woman came in and asked us to all face forward so we thought they would announce when you were walking in but they didn't!!
And yes in the ceremony videos you can see the bit you forgot your words lol the quality of them isn't great but you get the gist!!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: let's see!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Just caught up...wow :cloud9: you looked amazing, everything did. Biggest congratulations! :kiss: xxxx


----------



## NuKe

got a few more piccies for ya girls, for those who aren't on my fb!

just after getting our hair and makeup done
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/269674_2312896181423_1219964119_2839682_1830583_n.jpg

just before getting pops ready!
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture017.jpg

us :cloud9:
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/284273_10150315424786206_511761205_9817683_5344595_n.jpg

bnb stiletto_sam, ellen and I!
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/263148_238379652853788_100000452641401_860942_284626_n.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

love the new pics, i must say, the top one is really special, i love it, my fave one so far :flower:


----------



## jenny82

Ok I'm a div, I just posted in GS when I should've done it here but I was too excited! I saw your pic on my facebook when I got home this evening. Absolutely amazing! You make the most awesomest bride ever!!!! Congrats :D


----------



## honeybee2

loving the tan too!


----------



## NuKe

girly sanctuary?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You are the most beautiful bride ever x


----------



## nikkip75

AMAZING! Loveliest bride ive ever seen!


----------



## Mynx

Hun, I admire you so much for pushing all the usual bridal boundries and making that wedding YOURS! Your dress, those shoes (you selling them any time soon? What size are ya? :haha:) your amazing hair, your makeup was AWESOME! Everything! The pics show what a spectacular day it must have been for you all. Everything looked amazing :cloud9: 
Congratulations again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## mossip

Hello Mrs Barry!!! I love your new photo's. Simply gorgeous xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

NuKe said:


> :rofl: let's see!!

I actually uploaded 2 of the videos but they're sideways!! So I'm gonna rotate them and reupload them overnight!!! Will post links tomorrow morning okies? :]


----------



## NuKe

sounds good! i cannot believe im still fuckin awake. shuda been in bed at like 7 but the human centipede is on


----------



## Aaisrie

I cannot believe that every time I read your new thread title that I hear fooking Dora singing "We did it, We did it, We did it, YEAH"


----------



## dontworry

CONGRATULATIONS, NUKE!!!

You looked so lovely. You were definitely channeling some old Hollywood glamour with that hair - completely stunning!!

PS - Human Centipede was sooo disturbing... the poo part... Oh my god, yuck. Lol!


----------



## Mynx

Human Centipede.. strange film! It had the concept to be a great horror but I was actually really disappointed with it lol! 

Hope you're well this morning Mrs H ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay ceremony videos, apologies for the quality!!

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums...edding/?action=view&current=LindsWedding1.mp4

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums...edding/?action=view&current=LindsWedding2.mp4

https://s369.photobucket.com/albums...edding/?action=view&current=LindsWedding3.mp4


----------



## honeybee2

I actually felt like I was there then awwww :kiss:


----------



## Mynx

Awww lovely vids! :cry:


----------



## Arlandria

NuKe said:


> got a few more piccies for ya girls, for those who aren't on my fb!
> 
> just after getting our hair and makeup done
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/269674_2312896181423_1219964119_2839682_1830583_n.jpg
> 
> just before getting pops ready!
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/Picture017.jpg
> 
> us :cloud9:
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/284273_10150315424786206_511761205_9817683_5344595_n.jpg
> 
> bnb stiletto_sam, ellen and I!
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/263148_238379652853788_100000452641401_860942_284626_n.jpg

Flawless!!! You look fab hunni, congrats again xx


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: i love how everyone laughs wen im walking up the aisle and go "he's not even looking!!!"


----------



## NuKe

ha i cant stop giggling!!


----------



## honeybee2

bet it feels so surreal, like it was a dream!


----------



## NuKe

it does, but in a good way!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I love the bit where you just stood with your mouth open because you forgot your words LOL


----------



## NuKe

thats what i was giggling at... cant believe it. i was drilling barry on his vows at 1am the night before and i forgot MINE. :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahahaha Oh also I MAJORLY loved the Zombie reading!! Don't know if I told you that already :]


----------



## snuggles21

i've been a silent stalker :blush: but had to come out of hiding to say how fab your wedding looked, you looked amazing - love your dress! congratulations!!


----------



## leash27

Wow, only just caught up on all your pics! You looked totally stunning, I LOVE it! Your dress looked amazing and your hair was fab!! All your hard work completely paid off because your tables and decorations were fantastic!

Hope you're enjoying being a newlywed!

xx


----------



## honeybee2

ye, her hard work DID pay off- shes a fantastic example to all us brides :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

awwwwwk bryonyyyyyyy thats lovely. it felt great when my brother said that in his speech too and got me a round of applause for all my hard work. the 2 weeks before it wer insane and the day before i was falling apart, wondering if it would be worth it... it really, REALLY was.


----------



## Mynx

Well said Bryony! x


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Lindsay, you were completely fabulous! I have never seen such a beautiful, colourful and edgy bride! You literally took my breath away when I saw you coming up the aisle (even though we weren't 'allowed' to turn around and watch you :wacko:). Saying 'thank you' seems inadequate for all the hard work that you put in making sure your day was extraordinary for both yourselves and your guests. We loved every minute of it...the Zombie reading, the line fluffing, the scrummy roast dinner and the fish and chips for the Littlies, your shortbread biccies (Ellen had 2), the ducks in the bowls on the table (Ellen stole 2), the kids' goodie bags (Wow!!!!) (Ellen is still playing with her glittery ball), the sublime chocolate wedding cake, the rainbow balloons and the laugh we had when your Dad was giving his speech and recounted how he once took Barry up the Mournes for a male bonding session and how Barry couldn't walk for a week afterwards!!!!!!! I've run out of superlatives now, but all I can say is 'Wow' and it was a real privilege to share in your wonderful wedding day. Thank you so much. Blessings to you both of you for a marriage that is as colourful, loving and as much fun as the start that it had on Thursday.

Now, have you finished with that dress yet? I did tell you that I wanted it.

XXX

BTW- Ellen was occupied with colouring her book as the speeches were being given. There was a picture of a grandfather clock and she said 'Wassat?' I relplied, 'A clock'. 'Cock! cock! cock!' yells the child. Did you happen to hear her? Kat and I were in stitches.


----------



## NuKe

aw thanks sam, what a lovely post :cloud9::flower:

and no, we didnt hear! :rofl:

those glittery balls are awesome, i got one for pops ages ago and its been a permanent fixture on our floor ever since! im a cheapskate so i put her own one in her goody bag :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Sam said it better than I could!! I also liked when Barry added that he thought your dad was trying to get rid of him on that walk!!! Ryan's speech was hilarious too, yours made me cry [I've NEVER cried at a wedding speech before] even though I'd read it already it was so obvious the emotion in it as you said it. Although I did think your mum was gonna get up and slap your dad when he referred to her as his "Alpha female" LOL
Sam that's so funny about the clock!!


----------



## honeybee2

aww :cry: im so glad you said the stress is worth it linds! Because it all gets too much some times esp when it just gets closer and closer. 

A quick question, you know how you 'picture' your wedding to be, was your thoughts realistic? Did it turn out how you pictured? Do you have any advice for us future brides :hugs: xx


----------



## booflebump

You really looked amazing...I hope you are submitting your wedding to Rock and Roll Bride! More than a worthy competitor for Kat's pink haired crown!


----------



## NuKe

honeybee2 said:


> aww :cry: im so glad you said the stress is worth it linds! Because it all gets too much some times esp when it just gets closer and closer.
> 
> A quick question, you know how you 'picture' your wedding to be, was your thoughts realistic? Did it turn out how you pictured? Do you have any advice for us future brides :hugs: xx

it actually wasn't at all, it was way better! You imagine the day over and over and think you know how it'll go, you get all these little bits to savour, particularly wen i remember speaking to various groups of ppl, like wen i was hanging out in the smoking bit outside with some folks and laughing my ass off, or dancing to the Grease megamix with Aaisire and my other friend jess... re: the decor, it was perfect, exactly how i wanted it to be!!

advice... hmmm... MAKE SURE U EAT. i swear to god, please please eat. i managed a couple of apples in the morning and it saw me through til dinner time. but the day before i hardly ate at all and it all just hit me and couple that with nerves, i was literally shaking and crying. and try (i know its pretty much impossible to) to relax, something wont go according to plan. it cant be flawless. like the CD barry's best man burned with our music wouldn't play, but we had 3 ppl downloading our first dance song and it was fine! just try and chill!

and girls... you forgot about THE YMCA!!! :rofl:


----------



## lucy_x

i fucking miss everything :cry: (my internet hadnt been fitted)

Big CONGRATULATIONS hun!, You looked beautiful!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL You looked so fab doing the YMCA! Oh and me carrying your shoes down the big hill and helping you put them on LOL Or the amazing cookies [as Sam mentioned] seriously they were so good - I had 4!! HAHAH Greedy bitch me :] Or sitting talking to Barry's granny as she regaled tails of her having her kids remembering what day they were born and what weight they were!! Or noming on the amazing mash potato! Or using Sam's muslin to soak up my snatch sweat!! Or stealing [with permission LOL] the balloons... nearly having an accident when said balloons flew in my face in the car!! OR Or OR Ryan and Barry's thriller dance!!!


----------



## tiggertea

So many fab memories it seems! :) 
Happy honeymoon m'dear! x


----------



## Smile181c

Aw loving the new photos :) But I can't view the videos! Damn computer! I hope you're both enjoying yourselves being newlyweds! Xx


----------



## Speccy

An awesome wedding and an awesome bride! Huge congratulations to you both! Enjoy these few weeks and months - being a newlywed is so lovely xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whats the glittery balls you got for the kids? Just realising im gonna need something for Alex to keep him occupied!


----------



## taperjeangirl

wonder if it's the clear ones filled with water and glitter from asda? Daisy has 2 and plays with them ALL the time still, even months after getting them!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

taperjeangirl said:


> wonder if it's the clear ones filled with water and glitter from asda? Daisy has 2 and plays with them ALL the time still, even months after getting them!

Sounds like them! Ellen loooooooooves hers.


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

(Lindsay's on her honeymoon atm, so would be surprised if she manages to get on here, being otherwise occupied and all that! :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: Hee hee)


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I'd be surprised if she was doing that this second as she was in the queue for the museum a while ago!! Lol


----------



## MajellaG

Where did she go on honeymoon?


----------



## Aaisrie

London!!


----------



## Stilletto_Sam

Aaisrie said:


> Lol I'd be surprised if she was doing that this second as she was in the queue for the museum a while ago!! Lol

Well, it never stopped me!:blush:


----------



## glitterbug

Samantha!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## tiggertea

Stilletto_Sam said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Lol I'd be surprised if she was doing that this second as she was in the queue for the museum a while ago!! Lol
> 
> Well, it never stopped me!:blush:Click to expand...

:shock: :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

oh my!


----------



## NuKe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

so yes... IM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!! not long now til i get our proper snaps, my dads currently working his photoshop madness on them!

so if anyone wants to see some more wedding pics, here u go:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150232739426997.319985.511946996

and honeymoon pics!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150238573701997.321838.511946996&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150238672891997.321886.511946996&type=1


----------



## EmmyReece

Where abouts in London did you stay hun? 

Was it easy to get to Camden? I really wanna drag Chris there when we go in December lol

Love the pic from the London Dungeon where you were on that thing that simulated the drop of the gallows, yours and Barry's faces are priceless :rofl:

Looks like you had an amazing time :happydance:

And omgggg, since when did London have an M&Ms store, where is it, another place I want to drag Chris :shock: :rofl:

EDIT** Ooohhh and Harrods, did you have to dress posh?

Sorry for all the questions :dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

wedding look amazing!! hooney moon looked like fun!!!!


----------



## MNORBURY

Loving the new pics :)

Looks like you had a fun packed honeymoon, tired me out just looking at the pics lol

I Love love love the dungeon pic, soooo funny x


----------



## MNORBURY

your mum is so pretty too :)


----------



## mossip

I loves your hooneymoon pic. I wanna go to m&m world :haha: xxx


----------



## NuKe

EmmyReece said:


> Where abouts in London did you stay hun?
> 
> Was it easy to get to Camden? I really wanna drag Chris there when we go in December lol
> 
> Love the pic from the London Dungeon where you were on that thing that simulated the drop of the gallows, yours and Barry's faces are priceless :rofl:
> 
> Looks like you had an amazing time :happydance:
> 
> And omgggg, since when did London have an M&Ms store, where is it, another place I want to drag Chris :shock: :rofl:
> 
> EDIT** Ooohhh and Harrods, did you have to dress posh?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions :dohh:

we stayed in the travelodge in waterloo. about 300 yards away from the waterloo tube station so everywer was easy to get to!

everywers easy to get to in london! just get off the tube at camden town, and turn right once u get out and ur there! theres a couple of tiny markets then once u get up to camden lock (id say 300m away) theres SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!! ive travelled all over the world and its my most favourite place ever! make sure u go to cyberdog!! i cant even describe how insane that shop is!!!!!!!

re: harrods, i remember wen i was about 5 going there with my family and we werent allowed in cuz my dad was in shorts, but these days they dont care, u can wear watever u want!

and the m&ms store is at picadilly circus, its actually on the way to leister (sp?) square if u walk from PC to there!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to be searching for that store :happydance:

I love London too, espescially at Xmas time with all the lights etc, it's manic but amazing :D We've said we're going to go once a year even if it's only for 2 nights lol

am soooooo pleased you had a good time :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

London is great! We are going end of Aug and I cant wait!!!! 

Loved looking at your pics!!!


----------



## NuKe

EmmyReece said:


> I'm going to be searching for that store :happydance:
> 
> I love London too, espescially at Xmas time with all the lights etc, it's manic but amazing :D We've said we're going to go once a year even if it's only for 2 nights lol
> 
> am soooooo pleased you had a good time :hugs:

u dont need to search for it! if u walk up the road, under the big "camden lock" sign, stay on the left hand side of the road and u walk along a brick wall, once u get to the entrance if u just look in, u can see the 2 massive metal ppl standing right there at the door! its insane, really REALLY loud rave music, blacklights everywer and everything is UV reactive. u cant even IMAGINE!!!


----------



## Mynx

Cyberdog is the mutt's nuts! I love that place!


----------



## xSamanthax

Fantastic pics hun!! looks like you had a great time in London!!


----------

